#ubuntustudio 2010-06-14
<slimjimflim> help!! jackd broke my sound!!
<slimjimflim> i can't open qjackctl now because of it
<slimjimflim> i actually didn't install ubuntu-studio, but i'm hoping someone in here knows what they're talking about
<slimjimflim> as opposed to #ubuntu
<ScottL> slimjimflim, what did you install that broke your sound?
<slimjimflim> ScottL: jackd
<ScottL> slimjimflim, you installed jackd?
<ScottL> and you could open qjackctl before?
<slimjimflim> yes
<slimjimflim> i've narrowd it down to this:
<slimjimflim> Be aware though automatically starting JACK can cause the daemon (jackd) and/or the GUI (qjackctl) to crash/freeze if device settings change between two sessions (for example, a USB soundcard can get different device numbers across sessions). If so, set the appropriate entry (autolaunch) to 0 in the ~/.jackdrc file, qjackctl should work again.
<slimjimflim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<ScottL> if you were opening (and presumably using) qjackctl then i would be surprised if you didn't have jackd already installed before
<ScottL> but nonetheless, if you try to open qjackctl from the menu what happens?
<slimjimflim> i've been opening it from cli
<slimjimflim> $ qjackctlBus error
<slimjimflim> Suspending PulseAudio
<slimjimflim> Bus error
<slimjimflim> idk what menu you're talking about
<slimjimflim> the window doesn't open of course
<ScottL> do you have menus at the top of your screen: Applications, Places, System ?
<slimjimflim> yes
<slimjimflim> xubuntu
<slimjimflim> 10.04
<ScottL> under Applications can you find Sound&Video ?
<slimjimflim> no
<slimjimflim> there's no applications
<slimjimflim> i have jack control under multimedia
<slimjimflim> it doesn't open anything
<ScottL> hmmm
<ScottL> what command were you using before to start jack from the cli?
<slimjimflim> qjackctl
<slimjimflim> same as above
<slimjimflim> the jackd man page is no help either
<slimjimflim> afaik
<ScottL> i'm not sure i have an answer but i have some information that might be helpful to someone else to help you
<slimjimflim> shhot
<slimjimflim> shoot
<ScottL> and i'll explain a bit so you really understand (and sorry if I treat you as if you were daft) but I do want you to understand
<slimjimflim> it's ok i'm daft
<ScottL> ubuntu uses pulse audio for normal audio routing, regular desktop stop
<ScottL> stuff     not stop
<slimjimflim> right
<ScottL> jack is intended for low latency audio, recording and such
<slimjimflim> right
<ScottL> intrinsically and historically they haven't been designed to work together
<ScottL> back in ubuntu hardy, the ubuntu studio devs set up qjackctl to help this
<slimjimflim> ok
<ScottL> when you call up 'qjackctl' it should actually start a wrapper script instead of the qjackctl.bin
<ScottL> the script runs 'pasuspender' (which suspends pulse audio) and then calls the actuall qjackctl.bin
<slimjimflim> is there anyway to disassociate jack and pulse?
<ScottL> qjackctl.bin = qjackctl binary file (the real applicaiton)
<slimjimflim> hmmm that might be useful info
<slimjimflim> you mean pauspender?
<ScottL> disassociate jack and pulse?  not terribly easily
<ScottL> but that is for a gnome desktop
<ScottL> i'm not sure about an xfce desktop
<slimjimflim> don't worry about that
<slimjimflim> i can run anything gnome can
<ScottL> well, it's not about running applications, rather it's that the gnome project has dictated that pulse audio is THE sound system for gnome desktops
<slimjimflim> as it is for my xfce
<ScottL> that's one of the fundamental reasons that ubuntu uses pulse audio
<ScottL> since kde uses phonon for sound, pulse isn't really a problem for them :)
<slimjimflim> yea, xfce uses pulse just like gnome
<ScottL> kxstudio is a respin of ubuntu studio that uses kde and is based purely on jack
<ScottL> cutting edge stuff, that
<slimjimflim> i'm mortally afraid of jack now
<slimjimflim> i want nothing to do with it
<ScottL> you might also try the ubuntu forums under ubuntu studio for answers also, there are some really knowledgeable people there
<slimjimflim> k
<ScottL> particurlaly mulan (or something like that, perhaps mulin) and autostatic
<ScottL> google search is also your friend (even if they steal your wifi)
<slimjimflim> lol
<slimjimflim> steal my wifi?
<ScottL> even if they steal your wifi = bad joke
<slimjimflim> how do they do that?
<ScottL> use google to search google + wifi and you will see the news about it
<ScottL> but i would start with the forums and i seem to remember bus errors before
<slimjimflim> k, thanks
<slimjimflim> you're about the only person who had a clue i've talked to about this yet
<slimjimflim> in the last ~6 hrs
<slimjimflim> i think pasuspender might just be my ticket
<ScottL> well, there are some truly brilliant people around, but usually they are rather busy doing other stuff and sometimes hard to catch
<ScottL> you might also check at #opensourcemusicians, some really experienced people there also
<slimjimflim> oh i forgot about that one
<ScottL> especially holstein (who frequents here pretty regularly helping peole)
<slimjimflim> oh i'm good friends w/ him
<ScottL> metric tonnes of helpful knowledge there
<slimjimflim> btw, check out #music-theory some time
<slimjimflim> that's my channel
<slimjimflim> holstein and i are always in there teaching theory
<ScottL> yeah, that makes sense, i've seen him talking about it :)
<slimjimflim> jazz ftw
<ScottL> i keep seeing people typing 'ftw' but i don't think others think what i think it means, what do you think it means?
<slimjimflim> for the win?
<slimjimflim> what do you think it means?
<ScottL> ahhh,  fek the world
<slimjimflim> lol
<slimjimflim> no
<ScottL> but fek is not really the right word :)
<slimjimflim> what, not allowed to cuss in here?
<ScottL> i prefer not to even if it is allowed
<slimjimflim> fekin censorship
<ScottL> lol
<slimjimflim> my channel is completely uncensored
<ScottL> but your definition certainly fits the context better when i have seen it used
<slimjimflim> yes
<ScottL> oh, i believe this channel is uncensored but again, i choose not to
<slimjimflim> k
<ScottL> oh, do you have dbus installed ?   this may be the reason for your problem
<slimjimflim> no
 * slimjimflim installs
<slimjimflim> oh
<slimjimflim> i have qdbuss
<ScottL> just a minute, looking something up
<ScottL> you should look for this file:  /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<ScottL> make sure it has the following lines (or something similar):
<ScottL> @audio - rtprio 99
<ScottL> @audio - memlock unlimited
<slimjimflim> ya i did that already
<ScottL> is this in the audio.conf file or the limits.conf file?
<slimjimflim> audio.conf
<ScottL> and you probably should log out afterwards to make sure it takes effect
<slimjimflim> i did
<ScottL> hmmm, i'm running out of suggestions then
<slimjimflim> it's all good
<ScottL> although i did find a bug that says it's something to do with how pulse audio handles memory (but only effects select people)
<ScottL> you are using a USB audio card right?
<slimjimflim> i'm gonna play with pasuspender
<slimjimflim> no
<ScottL> on board audio or is it a pci card?
<slimjimflim> onboard
<ScottL> which version of qjackctl were you using ?    if you know
<ScottL> i have two more suggestions for you:
<ScottL> 1) reinstall jackd and qjackctl, sometimes this fixes some problems
<slimjimflim> it won't tell me
<slimjimflim> gives me that same error
<slimjimflim> 0.x
<ScottL> you could use synaptic to see the version number
<slimjimflim> oh right
<ScottL> 2) upgrade qjackctl via someones ppa
<slimjimflim> ppa?
<ScottL> i have the qjackctl (0.3.6 i think) built in my ppa :  https://launchpad.net/~slavender/+archive/lucid
<ScottL> ppa = personal packaging archives
<ScottL> mini, personal archives (like the ubuntu ones) but you have to add them to your sources.list file to use them
<slimjimflim> oic
<ScottL> BUT, but very, very careful about which ones you use, you never know what what kind of crap they might have and it might bork your system
<slimjimflim> 0.3.4
<slimjimflim> yea
<ScottL> right, i would suggest reinstallation at the least
<slimjimflim> i don't think that necessarily reinstalled when i reinstalled jack
<slimjimflim> not sure
<slimjimflim> no dice
<ScottL> then perhaps upgrading to 0.3.6 because it has "full dbussification" : see http://www.rncbc.org/drupal/node/192?page=1
<ScottL> the quotes are taken from that link and it's their silly word :P
<slimjimflim> heh
<slimjimflim> should i just install from source?
<ScottL> you certainly can if you feel apt at packaging (heh, sorry for the pun)
<ScottL> some prefer to do that
<ScottL> others don't bother and use ppa's
<ScottL> i would suggest either mine at the moment
<ScottL> i would suggest someone's named falktx but i think he built his against jack2
<ScottL> which is not available in the official archives yet
<ScottL> it might be in the development one for maverick, but even then not sure
<slimjimflim> can you link me to the repo?
<ScottL> well, i guess packaging is not the right word, but if you are comfortable building from source then certainly
<ScottL> https://launchpad.net/~slavender/+archive/lucid
<slimjimflim> i'd rather use a package
<ScottL> there is a section named 'Adding this PPA to your system' that will be helpful enabling the ppa
<ScottL> on that page
<slimjimflim> so just add ppa:slavender/lucid ?
<ScottL> only when you are using synaptic or software sources from the menu
<ScottL> don't add the directly to your sources.list ;)
<slimjimflim> ok brb, gonna reboot
<ScottL> okay
<slimjimflim> ScottL: it works
<ScottL> yay!
<slimjimflim> ty
<ScottL> i'm very glad to help
<slimjimflim> now that i think about it, nothing you said probably affected it's working
<ScottL> by the way, if you upgraded to 0.3.6 this will fix two bugs
<slimjimflim> lol
<slimjimflim> i'm dumb
<ScottL> oh, lol
<slimjimflim> i should have rebooted like 2 hours ago
<slimjimflim> but now i'm a jack expert
<slimjimflim> lol
<slimjimflim> almost
<ScottL> hah!  that happens ;)
<ScottL> did you reinstall?  upgrade?
<slimjimflim> no
<slimjimflim> well i reinstalled
<slimjimflim> but i think it did that before when i reinstalled jack
<slimjimflim> whew
<ScottL> then i will tell you about one particular bug in qjackctl-0.3.4 that you may notice (most do)
<slimjimflim> resolved
<slimjimflim> that frekin sucked though
<slimjimflim> heeyyyy and jack works now too
<slimjimflim> sweet
<ScottL> if you are using ardour and create a track and then rename the track you will not be able to use qjackctl to connect to the renamed track
<slimjimflim> now i can run ardour!!
<ScottL> for qjackctl-0.3.4 it does not handle renamed ports
<slimjimflim> hmm lemme try
<slimjimflim> how do you name/rename a track?
<ScottL> left click on the name in ardour i believe and it will highlight
<ScottL> just type then
<ScottL> you may not be able to rename the master track however
<ScottL> you can always right click below the master track to create a new one (it will be named 'audio1')
<slimjimflim> i renamed it
<slimjimflim> is the bug that it doesn't play?
<slimjimflim> i didn't connect the mic yet
<ScottL> the bug is if you try to connect to the renamed track in qjackctl
<ScottL> qjackctl probably will not connect to it
<slimjimflim> isn't it already conencted?
<ScottL> look at the 'connection' windows (click the connection button on qjackctl) and under +Ardour you probably will not see the renamed port, rather you probably will see the original track name
<ScottL> window, not windows
<ScottL> it is possibly connected already if you had Ardour to automatically connect new tracks
<slimjimflim> oh yea it's not there
<ScottL> right
<ScottL> several ways around this bug:
<slimjimflim> i renamed master aaa
<slimjimflim> now i have master/out 1 and master/out 2
<slimjimflim> had it before i guess too
<ScottL> 1) save ardour project, close qjackctl, restart qjackctl and then reload the project...all renamed tracks will be recognized
<ScottL> at least until they are renamed again
<ScottL> 2) use patchage to make connections
<ScottL> 3) upgrade qjackctl to 0.3.6
<slimjimflim> meh
<slimjimflim> this isn't gonna affect me i don't think
<slimjimflim> but i'll keep it in the back of my mind
<slimjimflim> i've had about enough jack hacking for one day
<ScottL> i used patchage for a while until i could research the problem and figure out that the newer version of qjackctl would fix it :)
<ScottL> i understand ;)
<slimjimflim> i'm gonna go watch a movie or something
<slimjimflim> oh
<slimjimflim> i was gonna ask you
<slimjimflim> do you play an instrument?
<ScottL> if you need more help ping me directly, especially if you want to move forward on fixing this bug
<ScottL> yes, i do
<slimjimflim> what?
<ScottL> guitar, bass, crappy drums
<slimjimflim> heh cool
<slimjimflim> you should definitely idle in #music-theory
<slimjimflim> i can help you w/ that stuff
<slimjimflim> i play guitar, drums, bass, keys
<ScottL> http://wirblewind.rpmchallenge.com/   the latest i did (in february) all made with ubuntu studio
<slimjimflim> i gig out...been in a bunch of bands
<slimjimflim> now i do jazz
<ScottL> yeah, i might start idling there to pick up some stuff :)
<slimjimflim> cool
<ScottL> oi, time to put the kids down for the night, good night and i wish you well
<slimjimflim> you can hear me at http://ben-hopps.com
<ScottL> if you have other problems let us know and well see if we can straighten things out
<slimjimflim> k later
<ScottL> i'll check that out tomorrow morning
<slimjimflim> thanks 1,000,000
<ScottL> you are more than welcome, i'm just glad it was resolved
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> FEK THE WORLD
<slimjimflim> hey holstein
<holstein> hello
<slimjimflim> i was just gonna go looking for you
<holstein> SO you got jack auto-starting?
<holstein> at login?
<slimjimflim> how much do you think an average bar makes in a night
<slimjimflim> yes, 10 hours later
<holstein> slimjimflim: DUDE
<holstein> dont stat doing that
<holstein> you'll quit
<holstein> ;)
<slimjimflim> doing what?
<holstein> you get a small percentage
<holstein> i guarantee
<slimjimflim> yea
<holstein> i counted heads a couple shows
<holstein> i was playing for the door
<slimjimflim> and they'll probably lie about how much they make
<holstein> and we got some of the money the door guy was stealing
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i just dont even go there anymore
<holstein> yup
<slimjimflim> i just got an offer in an email to do a gig like that
<holstein> a bar owner is not going to be home doing the books
<holstein> and say...
<slimjimflim> lol
<holstein> hey, those musicians could use some of this
<slimjimflim> i know i know
<slimjimflim> rofl
<slimjimflim> yea, i'm gonna email him back a price
<holstein> i just try to get a strong guarantee up front
<holstein> otherwise
<slimjimflim> we're probably getting off topic
<holstein> OH yeah
<tucemiux> not really
<holstein> anyhow
<slimjimflim> k cool
<tucemiux> nobody mines
<holstein> i had a hard time with JACK starting at login
<slimjimflim> yay for non-censorship
<holstein> hey tucemiux :)
<tucemiux> plus jussi's getting married so not like he has time to actually come and see whats going on over here
<slimjimflim> jack is a bitch
<holstein> can be
<tucemiux> holstein, what up, how youre doing
<slimjimflim> i know i've had issues w/ it before
<holstein> i was looking at falktx's release
<holstein> kxstudio
<holstein> and i never got it to 'jive' with my firepod
<tucemiux> slimjimflim, you need to install the real time kernel, i just reinstalled using an ISO, installed the real time kernel and all's well so far
<holstein> tucemiux: cool
<slimjimflim> i don't need to do nothin
<slimjimflim> it's working
<slimjimflim> nu-thin
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> if you dont need the RT kernel
<holstein> i wouldnt mess with it
<tucemiux> whatever's clever matey
<holstein> i really like it though
<slimjimflim> what's so great about it?
<holstein> the RT kernel?
<holstein> i just get lower latency
<holstein> its handy with the softsynths
<slimjimflim> i don't need lower latency
<slimjimflim> i don't use synths
<holstein> the sound happens when the key is pressed
<holstein> instead of later
<tucemiux> holstein, this is really weird, have you installed lucid using an ISO?  I had to install the ubuntu software center manually
<slimjimflim> w/e
<holstein> tucemiux: i dont think ubuntustudio come with it
<holstein> the software center
<holstein> id have to look
<holstein> slimjimflim: also, using rakarrack or some other live effects
<holstein> realtime
<tucemiux> holstein, the weird thing is i upgraded from karmic to lucid and my "add/remove" applet disappeared and was replaced by that software applet
<holstein> the RT kernel makes that happen
<holstein> when i installed lucid from the live CD
<tucemiux> he doesnt need the real time kernel so it's all good, he's a happy camper and whatever he has suits his needs, he should be fine
<holstein> i got the software ecnter
<holstein> center*
<holstein> and i did the netbook remix the other day
<holstein> and it had it
<tucemiux> so continue your story, you were both saying something about a door
<holstein> OH a cover
<holstein> door vs flat fee
<tucemiux> yeah ubuntustudio replaced the "add/remove" with the software center in lucid
<tucemiux> i can foresee a lot of pumping action in the posterior if you choose option one
<holstein> i think the clubs tend to slack off too
<holstein> if they are giving you a percentage
<holstein> they got no invested interest in the show going well
<holstein> say, your a big act
<holstein> and you charge a couple grand
<holstein> if the club has to come up with that money
<holstein> they'll usually do something
<holstein> avertising
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> to protect the return on there investment
<tucemiux> even if they make all the money, i seriously doubt youll get your cut, theyll come up with an excuse not to
<holstein> but thats a breach of contract
<holstein> at least you have a little bit of power
<tucemiux> ahhh so you actually have a contract?
<holstein> well, technically
<holstein> you always have a verbal contract
<tucemiux> LoL
<holstein> but, sometimes i do paper contracts
<holstein> if its a private party
<holstein> but the clubs usually wont sign anything
<holstein> contract-wise
<holstein> i did recently say the term 'verbal contract' to a club owner
<holstein> and he knew i was right
<holstein> he was talking about changing the time and the money around
<holstein> right before we wer about to go on
<holstein> and the band leader wasnt saying anything
<holstein> when i said 'verbal contract'
<holstein> he went back inside
<holstein> and we did what we were contracted to do
<tucemiux> its kind of hard to enforce a verbal contract though
<holstein> its hard to enforce a written one too though
<holstein> it costs money
<holstein> BUT its good to have something in writing
<tucemiux> true but then you have evidence
<tucemiux> so you had witnesses to your verbal contract then
<holstein> sure
<holstein> we all were 'there'
<holstein> the band
<tucemiux> can we continue your story in osm chat room? this is getting way off topic
<holstein> and some of his employees were envolved too
<holstein> tucemiux: YEAH
<holstein> or #music-theory
<holstein> i like to see people in this channel though :)
<Kentrel> Anyone find that timidity just takes up half your CPU when its running in the background?
<Kentrel> Everytime I notice my CPU at close to 100% I bet its timidity and i'm nearly always right
<bluenode_alpha> hi, have someone seen this message during ubuntu 10.04 installation?
<bluenode_alpha> the installer has encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run
<vlt> Hello. Can I install ubuntustudio via debootstrap?
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-15
<airlynx> I'm just getting comfortable with making music with Ubuntu Studio, but I always find my music is lacking something, I would like to hear some samples of what others have made with this and maybe some explanations on how they made it, where would be a good place to start?
<mothersofinventi> I'd like to troubleshoot my audio I/O, I really need it till today 16:00pm, someone could help me please?
<mothersofinventi> is QAMIX a good place to start?
<mothersofinventi> someone could help me please ?
<mothersofinventi> how to simply figure out if the inputs are okay in ubuntu studio?
<mothersofinventi> come on, I know I may be forgeting something very stupid, but I'm not sure and I need it so much!
<airlynx> I don't think anybody's around, I asked a question about an hour ago and got no reply, my experience with I/O is extemely limited and I'm afraid I wouldn't be much help
<airlynx> lol
<airlynx> patience is a virtue
<mothersofinventi> I'd really could use some help...
<airlynx> well you can describe what's going on and I might be able to provide some insight, but like I said I'm not really a guru by any means
<airlynx> mothersofinventi: have you checked your input levels and mute options with alsamix
<mothersofinventi> yes, it seems all okay  in alsamix, but I can't hear any sound from mic...
<airlynx> if you use something like meterbridge or bitscope you may be able to see if the mic is transmitting anything at all, if you're running jack you can try hooking the input and output together to see if anything comes out of the speakers
<airlynx> has it worked in the past, or is this the first time you're trying it?
<mothersofinventi> it's the first time I'm trying it, should I start jack?
<airlynx> it's not always necessary to run jack but sometimes it can help to find the problem, using jack you can hook your system output to bitscope and see if you're mic is doing anything at all
<airlynx> I've had a problem with my mic input for a while now, but that's because I've installed Ubuntu Studio on my laptop that has an unsupported soundcard, I was lucky to have any sound at all
<mothersofinventi> I'm running a clean install of ubuntu studio, I can start jack but I don't know where bitscope is.
<mothersofinventi> and, yes, I'n in a laptop.
<mothersofinventi> I'm*
<airlynx> I have an older installation of Ubuntu Studio, I don't know if bitscope is bundled with it anymore, do you have meterbridge?
<airlynx> (if anybody else wants to jump in on this conversation, please feel free to do so! lol)
<AutoStatic> I didn't catch all of the conversation
<AutoStatic> An onboard mic that doesn't work?
<airlynx> mothersofinventi is having a problem with his mic input, doesn't seem to be getting anything from it, that's about all you missed
<AutoStatic> Ah ok
<airlynx> I'm no guru
<AutoStatic> Best tool to troubleshoot with would be alsamixer
<mothersofinventi> yes, I've just started meterbridge, but it doesn't move at all.
<airlynx> what type of laptop do you have?
<mothersofinventi> a "NEXTERA"...
<airlynx> never heard of it
<AutoStatic> What does lspci in a terminal output?
<AutoStatic> You could post it on http://pastebin.com/
<mothersofinventi> ok, I'll try lspci, wait a bit.
<AutoStatic> And when you open alsamixer, there are no 'MM' underneath any Mic related sliders?
<mothersofinventi> http://pastebin.com/2TNY2Vvj
<mothersofinventi> yes, there is an MM...
<AutoStatic> Thanks
<AutoStatic> ICH7, that should be fully supported
<AutoStatic> Ok, MM means muted
<mothersofinventi> what should I do?
<AutoStatic> With your arrow keys select the muted strip
<mothersofinventi> ok
<AutoStatic> And press m to unmute
<AutoStatic> Just unmute everything
<AutoStatic> To see all strips, press F5
<mothersofinventi> ok, now there's a LL, but I still hear no sound...
<AutoStatic> And then get rid of all the M&M's
<AutoStatic> LL?
<AutoStatic> Shoudl be 00
<mothersofinventi> okay, ppl, you are the best, everything is fine, now...
<airlynx> lol, I have no idea what LL means
<AutoStatic> Me neither
<mothersofinventi> ;-)
<AutoStatic> I can get no LL in AlsaMixer
<mothersofinventi> LL is the oposite of MM...
<airlynx> I was just trying, lol
 * AutoStatic sings along with Satisfaction
<mothersofinventi> it means it is sendind signal.
<airlynx> Autostatic, is there somewhere you checked to see that ICH7 is supported or do you just know that?
<AutoStatic> ICH7 is fairly old
<AutoStatic> And should work with the snd-hda-intel kernel module
<mothersofinventi> thank you ppl, bye!!
<airlynx> I have all sorts of funkiness with my soundcard sometimes, I can have output from my speakers and headphones at the same time sometimes, lol
<AutoStatic> Then you probably have a newer chipset
<AutoStatic> With Jack Sensing
<AutoStatic> There were issues with that
<airlynx> I dunno, it's strange, mic input has never worked
<airlynx> that's why I was a little lost in helping him, I was just going through some of the steps I've gone through in the past
<AutoStatic> :)
<airlynx> http://pastebin.com/JxAtjJZL <-- my lspci
<airlynx> ICH8?
<AutoStatic> hmmmm, ICH8
<AutoStatic> Don't know if that chipset has Jack Sensing
<AutoStatic> Or maybe it's something completey different
<AutoStatic> It should work
<airlynx> I've been through alsamixer before and don't see anything wrong, tried all combinations I could think of, but nothing
<airlynx> I have a dual boot system and mic works fine in Windows
<AutoStatic> Ah, then it should work in Ubuntu too
<AutoStatic> Maybe you could post a screenshot of AlsaMixer somewhere?
<AutoStatic> There's a pastebin for screenshots also
<AutoStatic> forgot the exact URL
<AutoStatic> And then a screenshot of AlsaMixer after you pressed F5 so it shows all strips
<airlynx> looking for screenbin, lol
<airlynx> ah screw it, uploaded to my personal site, lol
<airlynx> http://airlynx.sitesled.com/alsamixer.png
<airlynx> everything else works fine, I've been using it this way for about a year, just never had mic input
<airlynx> I just realized that I had my jack inputs backwards in the screenshot, hooked vu bridge up to the speakers, I switched them around and mic input is just putting out steady noise if I turn the input volumes up, any suggestions?
<airlynx> holy crap, I just fixed it
<airlynx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568
<airlynx> amazing what a few minutes dedicated to google will do
<airlynx> I had to edit my alsa config to include the model of my laptop, and when I restarted alsa and pulseaudio it just worked
<AutoStatic> :)
<AutoStatic> Yeah sorry, I'm at work and got some questions
<AutoStatic> So now it works, cool :)
<airlynx> I love that feeling, this is why most people hate linux, and why I love it
<AutoStatic> He he
<AutoStatic> :D
<airlynx> yup, thanks for inspiring me to spend some time actually looking at it, lol
<AutoStatic> You're welcome
<airlynx> well I'm out of here then, gonna go do some recording
<natschil> Hello. I would like to get jackd working on lucid, without installing the whole ubuntustudio... someone in #ubuntu recommended I install some of the ubuntustudio meta-packages... does anyone know which ones these would be?
<natschil> Hello. This question is probably really easy to answer, I just can't seem to find the answer anywhere... What is the name of the ubuntu-studio-ppa so that I can install ubuntustudio packages onto "normal" ubuntu
<natschil> ?
<jussi> !vanilla | natschil
<ubottu> natschil: To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<natschil> jussi: thanks!
<jussi> :)
<om3> hi
<om3> anyone here?
<om3> hi acerimmer
<om3> so
<acerimmer_> hey
<om3> do you know this proggie "Impro-Visor"?
<acerimmer_> like i said, the REAL party is over on #ubuntu  and impro-visor is unknown to me .  lemme snapresearch
<om3> well, it's about making it run with midi
<acerimmer_> om3: ok so this package is NOT in the ubuntu repositories is it?  and there ARE repo'd music tools available?
<om3> no, there's nothing equivalent
<om3> and the programme itself does run
<om3> the problem is timidity
<om3> i need to connect improvisor to some midi device
<om3> and i used to use timidity
<acerimmer_> om3: just not linking with the timidity.  OK, (1) idk.  (2) suggest the multimedia forums
<om3> together with aconnect and the snd_virmidi modules
<acerimmer_> om3: all kinds of timidity threads over there.
<acerimmer_> om3: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=73900962
<om3> yea, read a lot of them
<om3> but nothing seems to fit for me
<acerimmer_> om3: dang.  you're just 8 steps aheada me.
<om3> because im not even sure if timidity is the problem
<acerimmer_> om3: any chance of support from the package maintainers?
<om3> just thought, might be someone here who encountered similar problems
<om3> and found a solution
<om3> no clue...
<acerimmer_> om3: sorry man.  keep looking.  maybe even send a note to the ubuntu studio list?
<om3> maybe i should start a topic in ubuntuforums
<om3> yup
<acerimmer_> ok.  good luck.
<om3> well, thanks for your attention :-)
<rlameiro> om3: try to use aconnectgui to connect the midi paths to whatever midi player you want
<om3> hmmm... should it be any different than aconnect?
<om3> now, i don't even see timidity anymore in aconnect, nor in aconnectgui
<om3> though i just did restart the timidity server
<om3>  pulseaudio[2990]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device=hw:2"): initialization failed.
<om3> that's in syslog
<om3> well i think i have to sleep now
<om3> good night everyone
<om3> or whatever time it is in your region :-)
<ScottL> rlameiro, do you prefer to use aconnectgui over patchage?
 * ScottL asks because he's never seen any recommend aconnectgui and has only seen people mention patchage when not using qjackctl
<ScottL> errr, anyone, not any
<rlameiro> ScottL: well, i dont know if patchage works without jack
<rlameiro> so i didnt wanted to give a bad advise
<ScottL> good thinking
<ScottL> i don't know either if patchage works without jack and quite frankly i didn't think about it either
<ScottL> i might try that out later tonight :)
<ScottL> i was mainly curious (and maybe learned something as well) because i didn't know that people actually used aconnectgui
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-16
<TheMuso> I think they see it as a good colaboration opportunity.
<TheMuso> whoops wrong channel
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-17
<reapp> hello!
<reapp> are any of the devs of ubuntu studio here?
<reapp> hmmm
<reapp> whattewa, if anyone reads this, here's what i wanted to say:
<reapp> 1. Where is the feedback email/interface for the developers? Are the forums the only way to say what I think about the distribution?
<astraljava> reapp: There's the mailing list(s).
<ndf> hi, i'm about to buy a korg microkontrol, but can't seem to find much info on how much functionality i can expect from a linux+ardour/rosegarden setup with it. anybody here own one?
<tucemiux> ndf, if you dont get much input here you can also try #opensourcemusicians
<ndf> oh
<ndf> thanks
<ndf> =)
<DarkNemisis> hay is there a proghramme that pools together the bbc archive, youtube, iplayer, and other sources of new media together on the ubuntu desktop?
<ndf> DarkNemisis: totem has iplayer+youtube sidebar plugins
<ndf> tucemiux: connection troubles? :P
<tucemiux> yup yup
<ndf> hehe
<DarkNemisis> ndf the bbc has a whole shed load of stuff from the archive they have put online so i was wondering about thta
<ndf> i imagine you have to install their adobe AIR based iplayer application in order to watch the archive, totem only shows current iplayer stuff (the last 2 weeks or whatever).
<DarkNemisis> http://www.bbc.co.uk/archive/ eg
<DarkNemisis> ndf,  i'm watching the archive without the app
<ndf> yeah they have a flash player on the site
<ndf> which totem 'exploits'
<ndf> much in the same way as it gets videos from youtube
<ndf> it kinda pretends to be the flash player and gets the direct .flv stream
<DarkNemisis> nope its the normal flash
<ndf> yeah that's what i said
<ndf> 16:00 < ndf> yeah they have a flash player on the site
<ndf> lol
<tucemiux> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RickRaven> i heard that ubuntu studio uses real time kernel. what is the difference with standard and real time kernel?
<holstein> hey RickRaven
<RickRaven> hi
<holstein> i would suggest starting with the normal kernel
<holstein> a lot of what makes the RT kernel what it is has been absorbed into the generic kernel
<RickRaven> i am already using ubuntu 10.04 but now i heard ubuntu studio and i am curious about it
<holstein> sure
<holstein> its really just a collection of apps
<RickRaven> i think i can install the apps from synaptic
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<holstein> RickRaven: you can go to synaptic
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> and read about the metapackages
<holstein> and also
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> you can read about them in the hardy section there
<holstein> the names are the same
<holstein> you can also just get the apps you want
<holstein> like jack and ardour
<holstein> or blender
<holstein> either way
<RickRaven> you are great thank you i am going to look at it now
<holstein> i would say try the generic kernel until you have ned for the RT one
<holstein> RickRaven: also
<holstein> there is a review of lucid studio
<holstein> http://opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/
<holstein> at that podshow ^^
<RickRaven> :) ok thanks
<holstein> i think its called lucid-lovefest ;)
<holstein> OH
<holstein> and theres an interview with an ubuntustudio dev in there
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-18
<jazz> hello: ive a few questions is anyone available?
<jazz> is there only "alternative install" download dvds?
<holstein> hey jazz
<holstein> the alternate is what we got
<jazz> holstein:  hello
<holstein> you can install from the live CD
<holstein> and add the ubuntustudio packages
<holstein> check out
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<jazz> i was making sure i downloaded the proper iso...
<holstein> and...
<holstein> OH
<holstein> gotcha
<holstein> jazz: i ran into a glitch
<holstein> with the installer
<holstein> if you run into any errors, let me know
<jazz> the install was not what im used to  being new from karmic...
<holstein> OH
<holstein> the text-based installer
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> does the job though
<jazz> when all was said and done,... i couldnt get online
<holstein> wireless?
<jazz> i thought something was wrong, ..aye. wireless...
<jazz> where i am at  right now i am using "someones" signal and it comes and goes)
<holstein> ubuntustudio doesnt install the net applet
 * holstein looks
<jazz> at home though... i have my own network
<holstein> if you want the gnome net applet
<holstein> you can get online wired
<holstein> and do
<holstein> sudo apt-get install nm-applet
<holstein> OR
<jazz> were i to wait till i go home and reinstall i should get t...
<holstein> search for it in synaptic
<holstein> ALSO
<holstein> i have been told it is on the DVD
<holstein> if you cant get online
<holstein> you can use the DVD as a repository
<holstein> and install from it
<jazz> so its on the dvd just not automatically installed?  or should i reinstall back at home where i have the internet
<holstein> jazz: why were you planning on reinstalling?
<holstein> just for the net issue?
<jazz> no, after installing  i get an error  about my hdd
<jazz> it has bad sectors and things windont tell you about... :(
<holstein> AH
<holstein> yeah, you might want to sort that out
<jazz> i use kubuntu right now for everything else
<jazz> is it possible to dual boot ubuntu studios and linux mint 9?
<holstein> you might want to read about http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-74733.html
<holstein> jazz: its linux, you can do whatever you want :)
<holstein> you can add the ubuntusutdio packages to kubuntu
<holstein> if you prefer KDE
<jazz> i really do.. :)
<holstein> if you go to synaptic
<holstein> or however you install packages
<holstein> and search for 'ubuntustudio'
<jazz> although nautilus does split window with f3 from what i read
<holstein> you can read about the meta-packages
<holstein> you dont want the ones for the theme-ing
<holstein> yeah, F3 does that :)
 * holstein had to test it just now though
<holstein> i use the tabs
<jazz> will i then have a choice on login for ubuntu studio and kde?
<holstein> nope
<holstein> you'll just log into kubuntu
<holstein> and the ubuntu-studio packages will be installed in there
<holstein> jazz: you can just install what you want
<holstein> LIKE
<holstein> JACK ardour blender .... whatever
<holstein> thats all ubuntustudio is really
<holstein> just a collection of multimediea packages
<holstein> with a distrobution installer too that has a nice gnome theme
<holstein> jazz: are you insterested in audio? video? graphics?
<jazz> yes
<jazz> very ,much
<holstein> all of it...
<holstein> SO
<holstein> you could do
<jazz> i have been working on an album with AbletonLIVE and Reason 4.0
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video
<holstein> check out that link
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> and this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<jazz> if for example i have already blender and inkscape it will just update them right?
<holstein> probably not
<holstein> it would be the same versions i would think
<holstein> its all coming from the same repositories
<holstein> for example
<holstein> installing the meta-package ubuntustudio-graphics
<holstein> has the same effect as installing...
<holstein> inkscape blender gimp gimp-data-extras gimp-gap gimp-ufraw gimp-plugin-registry f-spot scribus fontforge gnome-raw-thumbnailer xsane wacom-tools hugin agave yafray synfigstudio
<holstein> all seperately
<jazz> know for some reasom my kubuntu hdd, when i boot up i get a no such partition grub rescue...but its the only os on that particular hdd
<holstein> kubuntu 10.04?
<jazz> i get it now.. fresh install is much more convenient than chasing the individual packages
<jazz> aye.. 10.04
<holstein> sometimes its as simple as running 'sudo update-grub'
<holstein> again
<holstein> you might want to read through
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jazz> im on my mint hdd wich still has mint8..
<holstein> if your in a working system
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> if you run update-grub
<holstein> grub should go and find all the other OS's
<holstein> and give them an entry
<holstein> give all the kernels an entry i should say
<jazz> isnt it all the same linux kernal? just different companies?
<jazz> red hat, debian, SUSE, ubuntu ...etc?
<holstein> i think its safe to assume on some level the kernels are similar
<holstein> but even ubuntu maintains several different kernel versions
<holstein> they can be quite different
<holstein> for example
<holstein> on what hardware support the distros choose to include in the kernel version
<jazz> is that what makes lucid "find" more wireless cards than karmic or jaunty?
<holstein> some additional support could have been added
<holstein> also, older ones can be taken out
<jazz> when i began using ubuntu i had 2 weeks to wait for karmic i downloaded jaunty and used the live disc, ubuntu studios seems to have everything i would want a computer for personally
<holstein> cool
<holstein> yeah, its nice
<holstein> and you might not like gnome
<holstein> but the artwork and themes are really nice
<jazz> i like the sound board wallpaper..
<holstein> i use to get that really dark gnome theme on other boxes too
<jazz> will 40gig hdd be enough? for everything with a freshinstall?
<holstein> now there are some nicer dark themes in the standard install though
<holstein> jazz: that should be plenty for the install
<holstein> and then some
<holstein> jazz: you will need some space for audio/video files
<holstein> assuming how much of that you want to be doing
<holstein> i like to record to a seperate drive though
<holstein> personally
<jazz> sweet, ill do a fresh install of ubuntustudio i have a 250gig hdd wich has my "crap"
<jazz> its treated as an external only its an internal drive
<holstein> i finally added my drive to /etc/fstab
<holstein> so it would be mounted automatically
<holstein> i wasnt sure about how i wanted the system to work long-term
<jazz> i'll probably add some "programming" and "web development" items  to the mix...is there i didnt think to look, an email client in there as well?
<holstein> thunerbird should be there
<holstein> and whatever lucid is using by default
<holstein> evolution? i think
<holstein> if not, you can install whatever you want
<jazz> yeah i wasnt sure about KDE either but now i think i will miss my widgets...plasmoids. though i didnt use many i like a clean empty desktop
 * holstein uses gnome
<holstein> i dont like KDE much
<holstein> seems too heavy for my older hardware
<holstein> BUT thats what linux is all about
<holstein> choices
<holstein> and AFAIK
<holstein> in ubuntustudio
<holstein> you should be able to install KDE without much trouble
<holstein> you could try 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<holstein> kubuntu zubuntu and lubuntu are all meta-packages now too
<holstein> just read what packages are about to be removed
<holstein> you might lose a lot of the ubuntustudio themeing
<jazz> my  brother does artwork and i do music. and he aslo does jokesayers.com (not a plug)
<jazz> so i have been thinking about ubuntu studio  while learning  a new os
<holstein> its great
<holstein> you might enjoy http://opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/
<jazz> wow  i had a glitch, all the last12 lines  jumpped  up at once
<holstein> ^^ (that is a plug)  :)
<holstein> jazz: in what?
<holstein> the installer?
<jazz> themeing? meaning  my choices of themes  or  programs to  create themes?
<jazz> what  is this?
<holstein> theres a different splash screen
<jazz> i have a "demo song" on sound cloud. i dont have the link at moment. but i did it to check it out
<holstein> and login screen
<holstein> with ubuntustudio
<jazz> no the "plug" link you sent?
<holstein> and i bet installing kubuntu-desktop will want to remove that stuff
<holstein> and im not sure how that would work
<holstein> BUT if you want KDE, that can happen
<holstein> and you should be able to have both KDE and GNOME
<holstein> and whatever else you want
<holstein> and choose between them at login
<jazz> i try to avaoid chosing at login,...een dual booting
<jazz> either in haste i end up loggin in to the usual, you know?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> nice to have the options though
<holstein> easily availalbe
<holstein> available*
<jazz> sweet! i found recover grub 2 via live disc in one of the links you provided
<holstein> thats where i would start jazz
<holstein> if its borked
<holstein> your not going to bork it any more
<jazz> what distro do you use?
<holstein> and your DATA is still going to be there
<holstein> if you need to recovery it
<holstein> jazz: im running ubuntu on everything now :)
<holstein> i got a server install
<holstein> a xubuntu box running as a headless server
<holstein> 3 ubuntu lucid installs running the ubuntustudio packages
<holstein> and a netbook remix
<holstein> and a 10.10 test install of ubuntustudio
<jazz> sweet
<jazz> i have kubuntu on one hdd and (soon) ubuntu studio on another...unfourtunately i cant run two ide drives at once the mothorboard dont have the extra slot...
<holstein> i think thats a nice way to go though
<holstein> in a test environment
<holstein> i use to do that too
<holstein> just hot plug whatever OS i wanted to use
<jazz> i thank you for you time,....and help.
<holstein> jazz: anytime
<holstein> let us know how it works out for you :)
 * jussi hi 5's holstein for excellent support once again
<holstein> jussi: :)
<tucemiux> what is the proper way of installing real time kernel in lucid?
<vlada> tucemiux, I'd like to hear that too
<vlada> in addition - is preempt the same as realtime?
<tucemiux> vlada, i think were supposed to install the headers and then the kernel but Im not sure, I tried it once and apparently I didnt do it correctly
<tucemiux> vlada, preempt means  you have a real time kernel
<vlada> tucemiux, then I got it installed with ubuntustudio by default
<tucemiux> vlada, karmic I think has it by default but not lucid unless you did an upgrade to lucid
<ScottL> vlada, tucemiux   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<vlada> I have it without changing anything
<vlada> Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-23-preempt #37-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Fri Jun 11 10:19:07 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ScottL> preempt is not real time by the way
<vlada> ScottL, thanks
<tucemiux> ScottL,  sup, how youre doing, you know how to apply the real time kernel on lucid?
<ScottL> tucemiux, vlada : let's be careful about the real-time kernel, it brings its own additional problems with it
<ScottL> why do you feel that you need it?  are you trying to achieve lower latency?
<ScottL> abogani (the ubuntu studio project kernel guy) recommoned trying (in order): -generic, -preempt-, -lowlatency, -rt
<ScottL> if you are running a laptop you may want to keep either -generic or -preempt because it doesn't sacrifice power savings on the battery
<ScottL> since lucid i have been recording with the -generic kernel and it has served me rather well, but i'm using a desktop computer with delta-44 (pci card)
<tucemiux> ScottL, thanks for the advice, I'll tr it with the generic kernel then
<ScottL> to install these, all you need to do is search for them in synaptic and install it, it will handle the rest tucemiux
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-19
<vlada> tucemiux, what do you use now?
<tucemiux> vlada, i just finished installing ubuntu studio 10.04LTS using an ISO, im configuring my laptop rightg now
<ScottL> no need to install the headers file manually (i don't think it's necessary actually but i could be wrong), synaptic will do it all
<tucemiux> ScottL, i do need the headers actually otherwise some software wont work, like virtualbox, that needs the headers
<vlada> tucemiux, what audio card are you using? integrated or you have some external?
<tucemiux> vlada, integrated and it works really flaky
<ScottL> also keep in mind, the kernel for 10.04 is 2.6.32 i believe, a real time kernel does not exist for the 2.6.32 kernel as igno never made the patch
<ScottL> tucemiux, yes, i do believe you need the header files if you are using virtual box
<tucemiux> ScottL, how do i install the header files using apt-get??? I have to install a lot of stuff manually, like the software center and the wireless utility gnome
<ScottL> you *can* find a -rt kernel in the repositories but it should be the 2.6.31 kernel, which works pretty well, but it is an older kernel and may not support some hardware that 2.6.32 might
<vlada> tucemiux, I might be wrong, but with that kind of hardware you might be forced to use -preempt or even -rt kernel :(
<ScottL> tucemiux, software center should be installed on lucid 10.04
<ScottL> and you can also find network manager to configure networks on the ISO
<ScottL> i'll find some documentation, hold on
<tucemiux> ScottL, software center is not installed automatically using the ISO
<vlada> tucemiux, I'm really not sure you even need it
<tucemiux> ScottL, sudo apt-get install software-center network-manager-gnome
<vlada> I have never used it personally
<tucemiux> vlada, the software center?!? 0_o
<vlada> yes
<vlada> synaptic is much better
<tucemiux> vlada, i use apt-get, sometimes i use synaptic, other times i use software center, basically it's software center, if i cant find what i want i use synaptic -- then once I find out the name of the package I use apt-get afterwards
<vlada> tucemiux, well, we have to agree that diversity is good :) I have gentoo background so I really used to use terminal a lot.
<vlada> Software center almost never but synaptic regularly.
<tucemiux> yup yup
<ScottL> hmm, tucemix that is strange because i was sure it was working (software center installed) :/  i'll have to look into that at some point
<tucemiux> ScottL, its not installed by default
<tucemiux> ScottL, on lucid is not installed by default
<ScottL> tucemiux, yes, i thought we had fixed that but apparently not, it will have to be looked at later
<ScottL> some people are unable to get their latptop configured for network (perhaps because they don't have a cable and a router to plug into) using gnome-network-admin
<tucemiux> that would be awesome, if i find other things i'll let you know, im actually going to install ubuntustudio on virtualmachines and try to exorcise pulse audio until I get it right
<ScottL> however, network-manager and network-manager-applet are both on the ISO and can be installed from there without configuring the network
<ScottL> of course at which point you should be able to configure your network using network-manager
<ScottL> here is the bug with more information about getting around the disabled gnome-network-admin gui  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/570828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570828 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "gnome-network-admin on UbuntuStudio doesnt allow to configure either wired networks or wireless" [High,Triaged]
<tucemiux> ScottL, thanks, i already found a fix to that one, sort of, i use the gnome wireless app, it works just fine, and once you get the wireless to go up once it'll fire on its own afterwards
<tucemiux> im going to go now and finish configuring my distro, ill be back later on tonight, hopefully
<ubuntu_> hello.
<ubuntu_> when i downloaded the dvd i386 ubuntu studio 10.04 i dont get an option to try before install,...so how do i get to "try" it more importantly how can i use the disc as a repository so  i can go online wirelessly -
<ubuntu_> i am on my ubuntu 10.04 live disc right now,...ubuntu studio is already installed
<ScottL> ubuntu_,  the ubuntu studio disc is the "alternate" install disc, it does not have a "live disc" option
<ubuntu_> ScottL,  i was trying to figure out how i can get connected wireless  to the internet.
<ubuntu_> ScottL,  it couldnt configure the network during install and now everything is said and done - i have a firefox icon but no network icon to connect to
<rlameiro> ubuntu_: do you have ethernet cable connected?
<rlameiro> or just wireless?
<ubuntu_> wireless, ethernet is not an option at the moment
<rlameiro> well, that its going to be tricky, because you may need to download restricted drivers in order to your wireless card to work
<ScottL> rlameiro, i found network-manager on the ISO disc (also network-manager-applet)
<ubuntu_> my usb has worked with every distro ive tried. knock wood-  how can i install the  network manager from the iso disc?
<rlameiro> ScottL: yes, the disk has it, but the wireless drivers arent always on the disk, because some of them are propietary
<ScottL> rlameiro, oh okay
 * ScottL doesn't use wireless on ubuntu studio
<rlameiro> ubuntu_: you need to add your install dvd as a repository
<rlameiro> then go to synaptics and search for network manager
<ubuntu_> how do i add the install dvd as a repository?
<ubuntu_> i am hoping to be lucky enough to just need to be able to donwload the network manager :)
<rlameiro> on sistem ---> administration
<rlameiro> there is something like software sources or alike
<rlameiro> i have my system in portuguese, so i dont know the english name
<rlameiro> then on the second tab (maybe "other software") click on add cd
<rlameiro> sometimes it is already activated
<rlameiro> sorry, not activated, but already added, you need to select them for the fist tab
<rlameiro> on the check box
<rlameiro> then go to synaptics update
<rlameiro> it will give you a bunch of erros, because you dont have internet
<rlameiro> search the package and try to install
<ubuntu_> that should give me the network manager though, once i get that i should be ok, mint 9 and kubuntu/ubuntu 10.04 all worked well with my wireless usb
<ubuntu_> thank you guys ill be back hopefully from  ym system and not  this live disc..
<rlameiro> np
<ScottL> good luck ubuntu_
<ScottL> rlameiro, how are you doing today?
<rlameiro> ubuntu_: one more thing
<rlameiro> if it says it failed installing, keep trying
<rlameiro> it seems it will install a package at a time, because you dont have internet
<rlameiro> i am not sure why that happens thoug
<rlameiro> ScottL: I am fine, thank you :D
<rlameiro> and you?
<ubuntu_>  wow..looks like im in for a long night
<rlameiro> I am really happy that you are a ubuntu member :D
<rlameiro> ubuntu_: sorry, this edition of ubuntustudio had some network problems
<rlameiro> that was out of our hands
<rlameiro> someone change some stuff and forgott to tell us :D
<ubuntu_> this is my first time using it. even..
<rlameiro> but we are trying to fix it
<ScottL> oh, thank you rlameiro , i've been working on that for awhile :)
<ubuntu_> i know i should get internet, im on a live disc and connected,... most of the day  my freidn was on his laptop as well while ubuntustudio took  1000 hours and its sweet time installling
<rlameiro> ScottL: what does that means, beeing a ubuntu member? ehat are you responsabilities and
<rlameiro> ubuntu_: Ubuntustudio has a very big footprint
<ubuntu_> i chose everything as well,... all the suites
<rlameiro> ubuntu_: half of the installing time is due to the fonts.... its the slowest process on the install
<rlameiro> there you go
<ubuntu_> lol on ubuntu studio having a big foot print.... wait till i get the non studio items i use -
<rlameiro> ubuntu_: what do you use?
<ScottL> rlameiro, no new responsibilities, mainly prestige and it affords a few "privileges", like voting for council
<ubuntu_> i prefer xchat and / pidgin -  kompozer kdenlive
<rlameiro> ScottL: humm, push for more ubuntustudio support!!!!
<ScottL> rlameiro, i mainly did this so i can send my blog to the planet ubuntu blog aggregate so i can reach more people with ubuntu studio news :)
<rlameiro> ScottL: you are a marketing man :D
<ScottL> that's really the only "privilege" that i'm interested at this point ;)
<rlameiro> ubuntu_: well, that arent big programms
<ubuntu_> much better than to "emulate" ubuntu studio by adding everything else
<rlameiro> ubuntu_: you know, you can install ubuntu vanila, and then instal the ubuntustudio metapackages
<rlameiro> and if you are on 64 bits ubuntu, you can also install the preempt kernel
<rlameiro> that way you will not have network issues
<ubuntu_> what is the vanilla  just right after the live disc finishes installing?
<rlameiro> vanila, is the pure ubuntu
<rlameiro> the standard ubuntu if you like it
<ubuntu_> what are the packages,..because if this doesnt work i will go with the vanilla install.
<rlameiro> humm
<rlameiro> ubuntu_: did you used ubuntu before?
<rlameiro> if so, you can search for the ubuntustudio packages directly in synaptics
<rlameiro> i am asking, because some users dont use synaptics, only the software center, and the packages arent there
<ScottL> ubuntu_,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<rlameiro> search for ubuntustudio
<rlameiro> they will come up
<ScottL> that wiki page will tell you exactly what to install to get all the ubuntu studio functionality
<rlameiro> well, better with the command line:D
<ubuntu_> i have used ubuntu since karmic. but  have been on kubuntu for most of the time
<rlameiro> at least it is faster :D thanks ScottL
<ScottL> however, you might avoid the -rt kernel since it will be a regression since the kernel will be 2.6.31-rt
<ScottL> lucid currently has the 2.6.32 kernel
<ScottL> but i have also found that the 2.6.32 -generic kernel has been very, very good  for recording audio
<ubuntu_> thank you all again so very much.
<ubuntu_> i have to run  for a few.... but i will try this as soon as i get back....
<ScottL> good luck ubuntu_
<rlameiro> luck ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> thank you, if this works....i should be back on under my normal name...'zus'  nice meeting youse
<rlameiro> ScottL: so, if you get in touch with MS, ask him to hire someone for the Studio departement :D
<rlameiro> it would be nice to have someone to figure out the audio problems once for all :D
<ScottL> rlameiro, MS?
<ScottL> oh shuttleworth :D
<rlameiro> yeap :D
<rlameiro> if he does that, i will donate 100 €
<ScottL> i doubt i'll be rubbing elbows with mark shuttleworth, however it would be cool
<ScottL> cory was asked to a UDS and the story is that MS is the one who invited him
<rlameiro> thats nice :D
<ubuntu_> cheers!
<rlameiro> really, if one thing i gave it to the guy that spoke at LAC about pulse and jack
<rlameiro> there is no real effort on audio in linux, besides on the mobile devices, where is the money now
<rlameiro> linux desperately needs to have a unified audio api
<ScottL> that would be really, really nice :D
<rlameiro> or Maximum 2
<rlameiro> jack and PA working nicely on top of ALSA
<ScottL> i believe we will get jack/pa working together well if lehnard poettering doesn't add another api any time soon
<rlameiro> lol
<rlameiro> well, true to be told it didnt happened on windows also
<rlameiro> when they wanted good audio, came a company an made it
<rlameiro> Steinberg - ~ASIO
<ScottL> that's where mac's are nice, one way to do *anything*...of course, it all "just works"
<rlameiro> only ones that always had good audio support was apple
<ScottL> lol, same thought
<rlameiro> they have their problems too
<rlameiro> but way more easy to work it ou :D
<ScottL> if we don't get answers soon on the gnome-network-admin disabled gui soon, i'm thinking of changing the seeds to network-manager is installed by default
<ScottL> if people have trouble with it they can install network-admin after install
<rlameiro> ScottL: well, but can we do something? isnt that issue out of our hands?
<rlameiro> what i mean is, can we regress the patch? or must it be done for a "higher " rank DEV?
<ScottL> we can seed whatever we want, more or less, it's our choice
<rlameiro> yes i knoe, but we dont have the power to change network manager
<rlameiro> ScottL: i am thinking maybe WICD
<rlameiro> it could be a middle soulution
<ScottL> sorry, three year old son bloodied his lip
<ScottL> rlameiro, i've been contacting one of the people who applied to disable gui patch to gnome-network-admin
<ScottL> he says he is really busy lately, but i'll keep bugging him
<rlameiro> his you son ok?
<ScottL> yes, a little ice in a wash cloth and he's watching Thomas the Train movies in our bed now :)  thank you
<ScottL> if the disable gui patch isn't removed then gnome-network-admin is useless
<rlameiro> exactly
<ScottL> then we should probably use network-manager by default, which falls in line with ubuntu-desktop
<rlameiro> in wich case we either can choose WICD or nm-applet
<ScottL> if users find they have latency issues with network-manager then we can suggest that they download and install gnome-network-admin
<rlameiro> yep, but then thy will have the same problem
<ScottL> which they can do since they should have network-manager installed from disc which is functional and allows them to configure network
<ScottL> network-manager and gnome-network-admin are two different applications
<rlameiro> exactly
<rlameiro> gnome network admin will bring again the same problem, if they install it
<ScottL> oh, gotcha, but they can configure their network connection with network-manager i believe
<ScottL> and then use network-admin
<ScottL> i think
<rlameiro> well, with wireless isnt that simple
<rlameiro> with wired yes
<ScottL> ah
<rlameiro> AFAIK Wicd seems to me a more mature app
<ScottL> well, i'll keep knocking on the dev for network-admin and there is Wicd also as you say
<rlameiro> before nm-applet, wicd was my salvation for the pain in the ass WIFI configuration
<rlameiro> also, wicd could be less intrusive than network manager
<ScottL> i guess people do not look to see what launchpad tells them might be a duplicate bug when they file them :/
<rlameiro> i just marked one duplicate now
<rlameiro> 10 minutes ago..
<ScottL> yeah, that's what i was talking about,\
<holstein> ScottL: i dont know much about traverso
<holstein> i see its in the repos
 * holstein is apt-getting it
<holstein> hmmmm
<holstein> not starting for me yet
<holstein> i'll play with it a bit
<john__> hi I'm having resolution issues using the newest version of Ubuntu Studio
<john__> everytime I log in it resets to an auto mode which is way too big of a resolution, where I can't see the top left corner where my menu button is located
<john__> can anyone help me?
<john__> anyone on?
<zus> i just freshly installed ubuntu 10.04, and then in synaptic package manager, searched "ubuntu studio" and clicked all the options (except for u-splash. that didnt want to be clicked) then do i still need to do the repositories and what not?
<holstein> zus: that should do it
<zus> so i dont need to run the repositories then?
<holstein> hmmmm
<holstein> zus: im not sure what you mean by that
<holstein> you dont need to add any additional repositories
<holstein> you'll have to install the packages from the ubuntu repositories
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<holstein> heres a packages list
<holstein> usplash is in the meta-package ubuntustudio-desktop
<zus> the dvd just wasnt working right for me, i got the networkmanager but i never was abled to get the icon in the panel not get on line....
<holstein> ubuntustudio-desktop is the package that changes the look and feel
<holstein> zus: too bad
<holstein> hopefully this works better for you :)
<zus> agree... i kinda wanted to try on it's own,..if that made anysense... i think it's exactly what i needed now that im looking through it
 * holstein gotta run out the door
 * zus thanks holstein 
<holstein> good luck zus
<zus> holstein,  thanks'
<Kentrel> Hey, ever since I updated to lucid I'm having trouble mooting
<Kentrel> I mean booting
<Kentrel> I get a screen in low resolution with half of it missing. All I can see are "keys: press s to skip mounting or m to manually something"
<Kentrel> Then I have to press Ctrl-Alt F1 to go into a console, and type sudo shutdown -r now to restart. Then it works
<Kentrel> This happens every time. First I get the error. Then I reboot, problem gone
<zus> i dont know i am on a fresh install  only rebooted once since,... but that went rather normal for me
<zus> then i  i just installed the packages from synaptic...since the dvd wasnt working as i had hoped.
<Kentrel> Do you know much about fstab?
<zus> no i do not
<zus> but you are the 2nd person in 24 hours to mention fstab....
<holstein> Kentrel: what graphics card/driver are you using?
<Kentrel> the nvidia proprietary one, latest version
<holstein> wonder if your getting into some kind of recorvery console or something
<holstein> Kentrel: did you mess with /etc/fstab ?
<Kentrel> I did mess with it prior to upgrading to Lucid, but only to get everything working the way I wanted
<holstein> Kentrel: have you tried commenting out your changes?
<Kentrel> Everything still works the way I wanted, just now I have that problem every second time I reboot
<holstein> and booting?
<Kentrel> no, I didn't think so, since they all worked before.
<Kentrel> I mean, I didn't think to do it
<Kentrel> Nothing mounts the first time
<Kentrel> One the second reboot everything mounts
<holstein> i think that would be worth troubleshooting
<Kentrel> Yeah
<holstein> also
<Kentrel> You're right. I didn't think about it, since the problem only happened after I upgraded to lucid
<holstein> getting the exact text from the error
<holstein> and trying google
<holstein> and maybe ubuntu-beginners ??
<Kentrel> maybe
<Kentrel> thanks
<holstein> or your ubuntu loco channel
<Kentrel> Any idea how I could switch off the GUI booting screen, so I can see all the boot messages?
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> Kentrel: take a look at gedit /var/log/boot.log
<holstein> and let me find a beter answer
<holstein> better*
<juanjo> hi, is there any way to UbuntuStudio in live cd
<juanjo> sorry
<holstein> Kentrel: im reading pressing escape makes the boot verbose
 * holstein trying it
<Kentrel> okay, good call thanks
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i still got GDM
<holstein> i wouls start with that fstab
<holstein> and see if that makes the boot happen normally
<holstein> and then go from there
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> plymouth-log-viewer
<holstein> that seems to show me the same as /var/log/boot.log
<holstein> not exactly all the text im looking for
<oren> rexbron: i just read a thread on ubuntu forums and u mentioned troy and you are working on video editing stuff on ubuntu.
<oren> (it was 3 years ago..)
<oren> any good tool for video editing for ubuntu?
<holstein> hello oren
<holstein> what have you tried?
 * holstein is an audio guy
<oren> kdenlive
<holstein> i suggested avidmeux to a windows user
<holstein> im trying to convert him to linux ;)
<oren> i know final cut is the best. is there something professional for linux?
<oren> someone told me to use avidmeux for cutting my videos, and kdenlive for the rest
<holstein> have you fired up pitivi yet?
<oren> yes, i couldn't find a way to add text.
<oren> is it done with different app?
<holstein> i just launched it
<holstein> i do audio
<holstein> and very little graphics
<holstein> theres some folk here doing video though
<oren> i used audacity for recording my audio and than kdenlive to add audio+video
<holstein> if you can hang out, or check in from time to time
<oren> holstein: will do that.
<holstein> theres a #pitivi channel too
 * holstein taking a nap :)
<oren> i read on ubuntu forum that the 2 most professional are blender and kdenlive. anyone here used any of those?
<Kentrel> I use blender
<Kentrel> Its incredible
<Kentrel> But probably not suitable if you just ant to do video editing
<ScottL> Kentrel, editing videos using blender -> http://screencasters.heathenx.org/blendertuts/
<oren> Kentrel: i guess i'll stick to kdenlive?
<Kentrel> if editing videos is what you want to do mainly then stick to an app thats purpose built to do just that.
<oren> ok
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-20
<zus> hello
<holstein> hey zus
<holstein> whats the good news?
<rvchila> morning!
<zus> holstein, hello
<rvchila> finally you´ve entered
<zus> do you mean about last night?
<rvchila> nop, i mean this time
<rvchila> since 12:40
<rvchila> whatever, i´m hangover
<zus> oi, me too
<zus> my sister had her baby!
<rvchila> fucking garrafón
<rvchila> garrafon = the worst alcohol, something like imitation
<zus> i went to a friends house his kid graduated high school, it was fathers day, new uncle kinda thing all into one
<zus> arrogant bastard! now thats a brew!
<zus> how big is ubuntu studio after everything is installed,...
<rvchila> i suppose 2 or 3 gb
<zus> rvchila, http://www.arrogantbastard.com/animated/index.html
<zus> i would have prefered the dvd but i had to install ubuntustudio from synaptic on a clean ubuntu 10.04
<rvchila> for me, i install ubuntustudio with the minimal imagen
<zus> which is fine because it looks identical to the dvd i tried but i have all the other ubuntu candy like that "me menu"....i dont feel i miss anything now....ecept i prefer the  kde over gnome
<rvchila> but its not problem
<rvchila> you must install ubuntustudio metapackage and linux-rt
<rvchila> change the grub stuff
<zus> no ecept hunting tutorial and how to's for  3 gigs of  items is a bit not fun...
<rvchila> my instalation is about 5 gb
<zus> what is the linux-rt?
<rvchila> i don´t know only ubuntustudio audio stuff
<rvchila> the kernel real time
<zus> whats that do then?
<rvchila> i don´t know in english, this kernel is perfect to have low latency
<rvchila> latency = time to write the input to the computer
<rvchila> ( sorry i´m spanish, and i don´t know english enough )
<zus> in synaptic i have marked linux-rt headers 2.6.31-10 and the2.6.31-10rt and linux-headers-rt
<rvchila> linux-rt is a metapackage
<zus> oh, thats not marked...
<rvchila> in your terminal i would do that : sudo aptitude install ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins linux-rt^C
<rvchila> without ^C
<zus> that would not change the base ubuntu will it?
<rvchila> nop
<rvchila> in your grub list
<rvchila> you will choose the kernel rt
<rvchila> or the normal
<zus> i dont see a list when i boot up just a blank screen and underscore blinking...then the ubuntustudio splashscreen
<rvchila> ah ok
<rvchila> you will have to change the grub conf
<rvchila> on internet you will have a lot of information
<rvchila> but what will you use ubuntustudio ?
<rvchila> music creation
<rvchila> video?
<rvchila> or only have fun ?
<zus> for music
<rvchila> so i recomend you kernel rt
<zus> but my brother and i will be making videos as well,....
<rvchila> it´s not problem
<rvchila> i think that
<rvchila> the kernel rt is to work in real time
<rvchila> whatever music , video graphic
<zus> i got a untrusted packages could compromise systems security. warning
<rvchila> i don´t know
<zus> linux-rt linux-image-2.6.31-10-rt linux-image-rt do you wnat to ignore this warning and proceed anyway
<rvchila> yes
<zus> well its nothing that i can re-install ive it ruins anything i guess
<rvchila> it would be fixed at the future
<zus> so my connections signal dropped to 48% and the install went from 23 minutes to 12hours....:(
<rvchila> where are you from ?
<zus> originally i am from puerto rico, but im an army brat, i've been to many places
<zus> i didnt  enable the jack to be in real time though
<rvchila> you know spanish ?
<zus> i can write it phonetically.
<rvchila> i mean to read
<rvchila> ?
<zus> a good bit yes i can read spanish
<zus> but some of the words i  have trouble with
<rvchila> http://semicorchux.blogspot.com/2010/01/indice-general.html
<rvchila> in this web you have information about every step
<rvchila> maybe you can use the translator of google
<zus> i wouldnt work for an insurance company, im  probably considered illiterate  when i comes to reading and writting in spanish
<rvchila> i learnt english in poland
<rvchila> :)
<zus> i realized the internet is HUGE and when most people ask do you know spanish i some how end up getting Portuguese, brazilan dialect and spain,...or some for of spanish im not too familiar with...
<zus> so i have began watching movies with the subtitles in other languages
<rvchila> great
<zus> ok the install is done, any need to reboot ?
<rvchila> yes
<rvchila> after that in the console
<rvchila> put uname -a
<rvchila> and tell me
<zus> Linux  2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 22:02:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<rvchila> ok
<rvchila> you don´t have the kernel rt
<rvchila> you will have to change de grub conf
<rvchila> seek on internet
<zus> ok.
<rvchila> and the first elecction would have to be rt
<zus> brb,...
<zus> ok after a reboot,..
<zus> Linux  2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 22:02:19 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<zus> still the same
<zus> so i found online https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation , how do i make sure i have these packages installed already and if i missed one or not?
<astraljava> !vanilla | zus
<ubottu> zus: To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<astraljava> zus: That's the up-to-date instructions page.
<zus> thanks
<zus> i tried to zip a bunch of albums into a file and saved as much as i can on dvd, but when i instert the disc to extract  some have 0 items,...what happened to my music?
<zus> opps wrong channel, sorry
<ScottL> zus, i made an improved page for upgrading from vanilla ubuntu -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<ScottL> astraljava, it's my fault for not updating the page you linked, perhaps i will do that tonight
<zus> ScottL,  thank you.
<zus> ign in the terminal does that mean ignore? i see a lot of hit and a few ign
<holstein> zus: i usually suggest trying the generic kernel
<holstein> and changing to the real-time one if need
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> ^^ that'll tell you how to make changes to grub though
<zus> holstein,  hey how are you...
<holstein> not bad :)
<holstein> waking up
<zus> was on the drink last night....i didnt get your greeting till this morning
<holstein> good for you
<zus> so i dont have to add my name to the audio group with the 2.6.32-22-generic kernal?
<rvchila> yes
<rvchila> your name of user
<holstein> zus: add it a log out and back in
<zus> brb
<holstein> add it and*
<zus> i dont think i have the rt kernal and when running sudo gedit /etc/security/limits.comf i only have @audio - rtprio 99 should i just add the other 2 entires anyway? (@audio - nice - 19 and @audio - memlock unlimited)
<holstein> zus: sure
<holstein> are you having problems with your audio?
<holstein> clicks or pops?
<holstein> or latency issues?
<zus> to be honest i have not yet opened up any of the programs yet...
<holstein> i would suggest just using some of the software
<holstein> and solving problems as they come up
<holstein> add yourself to the audio group
<zus> i've been looking through documentation and reading stuff on this
<holstein> and add those 2 lines if you got the editor open
<holstein> zus: have you opened JACK
<holstein> ?
<zus> nope , actually  got lmms opened now
<zus> audio seems to be fine..
<zus> now to  find a way to plug my bass into the computer. i have a poor set up
<holstein> let the gear lust begin :)
<holstein> ScottL: i added a link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> it links to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<zus> is there program simmilar to reason where you have your "rack" and ya just add the "instruments" underneath the "mixer" and "drum machine"
<zus> aside from lmms
<holstein> zus: im not sure what reason looks like
<holstein> you can use ANYTHING with ANYTHING in JACK though
<holstein> programs that are JACK aware can be routed where ever you want to route them
<zus> brb
<zus> i think im good for now,.. will setting up the video portion affect anything i've done in the audio?
<holstein> zus: you mean installing the video apps?
<zus> yeah, nothing should conflict
<holstein> correct
<zus> i like this set up much better than what i seen on the dvd,... im able to retain the Ubuntu lucid stuff as well as having ubuntustudio everything else,...am i able to change the log in screen and or boot splash?
<holstein> in theory
 * holstein looking
<holstein> http://crashsystems.net/2010/04/changing-plymouth-themes/
<holstein> i would look at that
<zus> sweet thanks,.. brb
<zus> holstein,  adding the @audio lines i did just earlier, gave me real-time accses for my applications,  is sudo su -c 'echo @audio - rtprio 99 >> /etc/security/limits.conf' the same thing?
<zus> thank you all again for the help. i should be good to go then
<ScottL> thanks holstein for adding the link!  that rocks man
<zus> could i have done this with Kubuntu rather than Ubuntu? and  what about using these packages on other distros like mint9?
<jussi> zus: with kubuntu youll be fine - however, mint we dont offer any support for.
<zus> jussi thank you,..
<jussi> zus: also, on ubuntu its recommended to use sudo -i instead of sudo su ;)
<zus> jussi i just wouldnt download the theme packages for kubuntu then right?
<jussi> yeah, no need for those :)
<zus> shiny :)
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-13
<bunty> hey guys
<bunty> anyone up?
<bunty> why starting jackd -dfirewire doesn't  work as  an audio user but works as root?
<bunty> which permissions do I have to set so I can use my firewire device as an audio user. I'm using kernel 2.6.39
<uwe> hi all
<uwe> currently i work with unbutustudio 10.10 and it works fine
<uwe> and i wonder if should go for 11.04
<dubphil> Hi I have succesfully compiled linuxsampler, I can make a package if you want for ubuntustudio
<orngjce223> You want #ubuntustudio-dev I think
<dubphil> orngjce223: ah yes you are right thanks
<dubphil> orngjce223: do you know howto to have a list of kernel in grub2 on 11.04 ?
<dubphil> I have installed the lowlatency kernel but I have no more sounds with it so I would like to load the generic one
<orngjce223> run sudo update-grub and see if it picks them up, if not you need to install the generic kernel in the package manager and try again
<dubphil> orngjce223: ok it has found it
<orngjce223> When grub2 shows up on next boot you can just select it
<orngjce223> If it boots you can uninstall all the lowlatency packages
<orngjce223> Cool
<dubphil> I don't see grub at boot, I directly see the xubuntu splashscreen
<orngjce223> Ah
<orngjce223> Hmm
<orngjce223> I think you could do something with the grub config to give you multiple seconds but I don't know the details
<dubphil> umh desinstalling reinstalling the kernel each time is quite annoying
<orngjce223> I'd probably ask Google
<orngjce223> Huh
<orngjce223> Yeah, I'd ask Google how to edit the grub config files, there should be an entry there for the delay before booting into the latest kernel automatically
<dubphil> yes I did but it is always the old way with grub legacy
<orngjce223> Ah. :c
<orngjce223> You may want to ask around in the #ubuntu channel then, I'm not sure how to do it
<dubphil> but perhaps with delay it should be better
<dubphil> thanks orngjce223
<orngjce223> You're welcome?
<Krasslig> o/
<Krasslig> is ardour the best software to produce music on linux?
<holstein> Krasslig: depends... what kind of music?.. ardour2 does not support MIDI currently, so if you are interested in MIDI, then i would say no
<holstein> ardour3 releases soon though, and that has MIDI support
<Krasslig> well i produce dubstep/dnb/jungle on windows
<holstein> right, depends on how you do that
<Krasslig> with fruity loops
<holstein> either way, you'll want JACK
<Krasslig> and ableton
<Krasslig> JACK is that a program?
<holstein> lots of guys doing that use LMMS
<holstein> theres qtractor, seq24
<holstein> all kinds of things really, and they are all interconnected by JACK
<holstein> Krasslig: JACK is the sound server
<holstein> for example
<Krasslig> hmmm
<holstein> if i want to take a guitar, plug that into an interface, run that signal through effects proecessing such as rakarrack, have that sound trigger a midi sound...
<holstein> then
<Krasslig> don't rlly get it but lemme check it out
<holstein> have that MIDI sound routed through more effects
<holstein> and track all of that as audio to ardour
<Krasslig> im confused
<holstein> while streaming that out to th internect..
<holstein> OR doing anything else i want that is JACK supported
<Krasslig> ardour supports vst plugins right?
<holstein> *which is most everyting
<holstein> everything*
<Krasslig> the windows ones
<holstein> Krasslig: ??
<holstein> why would it do that?
<holstein> a better question is
<holstein> do the vendors of those plugins support linux
<holstein> and why or why not
<holstein> Krasslig: you might want to look into the audio distrobution called KXstudio
<holstein> theres a support channel #kxstudio
<holstein> ubuntustudio cannont include support for such software out of the box for legal reasons
<Krasslig> ok cool will check it out and holstein i read that somewhere that u could open vst plugins in it or something
<holstein> i dont do a lot of MIDI personally
<holstein> and, i dont jump through a lot of hoops to support software that doesnt support the OS i use
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> check out #kxstudio and also #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> losts of MIDI folk in that community, and you'll do better asking someone in the know what works
<holstein> rather than just trying a bunch of them with trial and error
<holstein> Krasslig: consider the 32bit version of KXstudio
<holstein> theres a VST pack that the maintainer has
<holstein> its 32bit only*
<holstein> anyways... BBL
<Krasslig> thanx alot for the info guys
<Krasslig> <3
<Krasslig> have a graet life
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-14
<AngelofThunder> hi everybody
<AngelofThunder> i have a problem with the mbr and grub...
<orngjce223> You may want #ubuntu
<orngjce223> There are less people in here and we don't do stuff with the boot process
<AngelofThunder> i have severall linux versions installed, and after installing the last one, the ubuntustudio wasnt mentioned anymore in the grub bootloader, so i tried to reinstall grub with the ubuntulivedvd, but theres no list anymore, with fatal error showing no such directory, an than loading automaticly ubuntustudio, without the choice for the others!!! Can anyone help me please?
<AngelofThunder> aha? who can help me than instead if nobody here can? :-(((
<AngelofThunder> hey orngjce those people from ubuntu reffered my to here as they found the problem was one of ubuntustudio?
<holstein> AngelofThunder: whats going on?
<orngjce223> ?
<AngelofThunder> searching for solution to my problem holstein?
<orngjce223> We don't do anything with the mbr or grub
<orngjce223> :c
<AngelofThunder> is there a specialised channel for grub mbr or mutlitboot problems?
<holstein> AngelofThunder: well, what orngjce223 is trying to say is, that grub is generic
<holstein> you can go to any #ubuntu channels
<holstein> BUT, whats going on?
 * holstein reading
<AngelofThunder> what do you mean with whats going on holstein, cant follow?
<holstein> AngelofThunder: what ubuntu live DVD did you try and use to recover grub?
<holstein> AFAIK, there is no ubuntu live DVD
<holstein> only CD"s
<AngelofThunder> think the latest
<AngelofThunder> or almost
<holstein> AngelofThunder: right, it shouldnt be a DVD
<AngelofThunder> 10,10
<holstein> AngelofThunder: go and check
<holstein> you'll need a *normal* ubuntu live CD
<holstein> and you can recover grub
<AngelofThunder> hmmm i was burning the image to a dvd but ok lol
<holstein> AngelofThunder: you can burn to whatever you want
<holstein> but the size matters
<AngelofThunder> even after the reinstall of it?
<holstein> if you say 'i downloaded a 1.2 gb iso
<holstein> i say, you didnt get the ubuntu live CD image
<holstein> thats why im asking you to reiterate what you downloaded
<holstein> AngelofThunder: how about this... let me tell you what iso to get...
<holstein> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<holstein> burn that to DVD or CD or whatever, and refer to...
<AngelofThunder> ubuntustudio flavor of ubuntu from the official ubuntustudio.org site version 10.10
<AngelofThunder> what does this iso have what my other versions dont have?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB2
<holstein> AngelofThunder: ubuntustudio is not live
<holstein> you cant easily recover grub with it
<holstein> you cant easily do that with any of the alternate installers, such as the server installs
<holstein> AngelofThunder: what does your hard drive look like?
<AngelofThunder> ok i see
<holstein> does it look like all the installations are there?
<holstein> and nothing is out of place?
<holstein> get that live cd, and run in a terminal
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> make sure that looks like what you expect it to
<holstein> then, use a live CD (like the one i linked) and use that link for grub2
<holstein> AngelofThunder: actually, what is happening now?
<holstein> when you boot?
<holstein> AngelofThunder: what installation installed grub?
<AngelofThunder> what i meant was after the ubuntustudioline in the bootloader had disappeared, i was reexecuting the ubuntustudio install in rescue mode, and from there reinstalled grub, so that it might have been overwritten!?
<holstein> AngelofThunder: either way, if the partitions are still in place, you *can* recover it
<AngelofThunder> ok
<AngelofThunder> so the fdisk thing i could try with my live gparted, as well? and try recover it...
<holstein> AngelofThunder: fdisk -l is literally going to list your partitions
<holstein> its not going to do anything else
<holstein> if i were you, i would want to see each linux partition
<holstein> confirm that its where i think its supposed to be
<holstein> then, i would know that grub can be made to see them
<holstein> otherwise, you've done something more destructive to the disk than what you are aware of
<AngelofThunder> ok the partitions are still as follows
<AngelofThunder> theres one harddisk on sda
<AngelofThunder> following partitions
<holstein> well, it wont do any good to list them to me
<holstein> unless you tell me what is supposed to be there
<holstein> i know what my disks look and are supposed to look like
<holstein> and i can help you figure that out if you'd like
<holstein> AngelofThunder: you can just copy and paste that output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> and tell me what is installed where and why
<AngelofThunder> sda1 as generall swap partition, sda2 with ubuntustudio, sda3 with mythbuntu and on extended but same disk, sda5 ubuntu easypeasy and finally sda6 as data as empty fat32!? all for testing purposes, but after the last distro on sda5 installed, grub didnt list ubuntustudio on sda2 anymore, thats why i reinstalled grub with the ubuntustio installation cd hopping that it will rewrite the lost...
<AngelofThunder> ...entry with ubuntustudio to the grub bootloader but the result was a fatal error of modprep couldnt find no such filedirectory and after few seconds automatically loading ubuntustio!!! Hoping that was what you wanted to know holstein!??
<holstein> AngelofThunder: also, for the futute
<holstein> for the most part, all of the buntu's are the same
<holstein> for example, you have mythbuntu installed
<holstein> you want the audio stuff from ubuntustudio, you run
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio
<holstein> OR, you just install the packages you want
<holstein> like sudo apt-get install jack ardour, whatever
<holstein> if i want the myth frontend, i dont *have* to install mythbuntu and dual boot
<holstein> i can just install that in my ubuntustudio install, or a normal ubuntu install
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> anyways.. im not sure whats going on AngelofThunder
<holstein> i can tell you the way i do it
<holstein> i have a testing laptop
<holstein> i have 10.04 on there
<holstein> i shrank the partition and put 10.10
<holstein> i did *not* install grub from that 10.10 install
<holstein> i then booted back into 10.04, ran sudo update-grub , and all is well
<holstein> i did that same procedure when i installed 11.04
<holstein> if i ever want to get rid of 10.10 and 11.04, i'll just remove the partitions, and resize over them, and run sudo update-grub from 10.04 again
<holstein> AngelofThunder: for you, im not sure what you did to break grub, but i assure you, if those linux partitions are intact
<holstein> you can recover them
<holstein> and this says how https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling
<AngelofThunder> ok thank you very much holstein, will try all that and see if it works maybe this command of sudo update-grub will also solve the problem... thank you anyway
<holstein> AngelofThunder: if you can get into *any* of those installs, it should
<AngelofThunder> yeah i can get into ubuntustudio so may i try this first before reading the grub link lol ;-)
<holstein> AngelofThunder: theres also other bootloaders
<holstein> plop
<holstein> GAG
<AngelofThunder> but by the way an other question why is there still no livedvd of ubuntustudio, thougt i was trying before this to install the iso simply by unetbootin on the usbdrive with no success at booting, lol!?
<AngelofThunder> this was by the way the reason why i installed it to test and to finally see if ubuntustudio, artistx or puredyne would be the best choice!? :-)
<holstein> AngelofThunder: well, there are lots of live ubuntu based distros
<holstein> hopefully, by 12.04 we will have a live installer
<holstein> if you are interested
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/695892
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 695892 in Ubuntu Studio "no live CD for ubuntustudio" [Wishlist,New]
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/697774
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 697774 in Ubuntu Studio "cant install ubuntustudio from USB stick" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> AngelofThunder: theres KXstudio, gnuguitarinix, and puredyne
<holstein> also, AVlinux is debian based and live
<holstein> its all the same stuff though pretty much... JACK and ardour and the usual suspects
<AngelofThunder> yeah your right thank you but this is just one of the major problems of linux theres a very large choice of distros instead of one which does it all, and finally always lets open the big question of which is best, even that there are just details, but those details of package contents make it very hard to take the best decision! :-)
<holstein> ?
<holstein> its linux
<holstein> you can make the one that you want for yourself
<holstein> as soon as you make that perfect distro that does it all, someone else will complain to you about what you got wrong ;)
<holstein> you cant please everyone
<holstein> like i said, its linux... the best you can do is just learn the tools, i suggest starting with JACK
<holstein> and go from there in the analog or MIDI direction
<AngelofThunder> yeah thats right
<AngelofThunder> by the way is there anywhere a list with all avaibale commands such as update grub sudo and so on, which i could look up in case i would be in trouble again, and finding a fast solution?
<holstein> that wiki link is great..
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<AngelofThunder> no i meant in generall for linux not specifique as for grub lol
<AngelofThunder> by the way your command sudo update-grub worked great, everything works now as it should, thank you very much again, holstein! :-)
<holstein> AngelofThunder: :)
<holstein> i forget about that sometimes
<holstein> thats the easy first step thing that sometimes i assume folks have already tried
<holstein> AngelofThunder: for commands, i think its a good idea to get in mind a task, and then just google, or come in here and ask
<holstein> i have a sever machine
<holstein> headless
<holstein> that was the purpose of it, to teach me the CLI
<holstein> force me to use it
<AngelofThunder> lol you see its always those neat little thinks to find to make something work
<holstein> well, it *should* have worked after the install
<holstein> not sure what happened there
<AngelofThunder> lol i was thinking it would be eassier to have a list with all the commands thought only reading this one, most people should figure out just by the logic of the command name which one should solve there problems! :-)
<orngjce223> Here's a cool command
<orngjce223> "apropos"
<orngjce223> You can use it to search for what command you should actually use
<orngjce223> like "apropos font" or "apropos rss"
 * holstein high-fives orngjce223 
<holstein> i didnt know about that one
<orngjce223> Awesome
<holstein> orngjce223: is that only installed apps?
<holstein> or does it suggest things from the repo?
<orngjce223> Last I checked it includes the repositories
<holstein> handy
<orngjce223> I guess you could do the same thing with apt-cache search too if you wanted
<orngjce223> "apt-cache search internets"
<holstein> i use apt-cache search a lot
<orngjce223> Mmhm
<orngjce223> I think apropos specifically returns commands instead of package names though
<orngjce223> So it's useful in some circumstances
<AngelofThunder> someone suggested simply tap twice tab and than ym lol:-)
<orngjce223> hahaha
<AngelofThunder> ok thanks a lot for the help guys, wish you a nice day and maybe read ya soon again! bb
<holstein> AngelofThunder: laterx
<sikil> hola raza... greetings from mexico.
<orngjce223> Hello
<sikil> i'm new to ubuntustudio and i just tought to come and say hi and see how many people where over here...
<fladd> hi there
<holstein> o/
<fladd> quick question: what is the current rt/realtime/lowlatency kernel situation? Which one to use and where to get it from?
<holstein> fladd: depends
<fladd> on what?
<holstein> first... do you need it
<holstein> then, i say, try them in order
<holstein> try the -generic
<holstein> if you get xruns, or want lower latency
<fladd> yes, I want my audio latency to go below 10 ms
<holstein> try -lowlantency
<holstein> if you get xruns, or want lower latency
<holstein> try -realtime
<holstein> fladd: why do you want sub 10ms?
<holstein> realtime effects processing?
<orngjce223> I believe the one in the ubuntustudio repositories is called the -preempt kernel
<orngjce223> it's only in the ppa that they're called -lowlatency
<holstein> orngjce223: we actually dont have one in the repos
<orngjce223> Oh?
<orngjce223> I think I installed it before
<holstein> theres an -rt kernel in the 10.04 repos
<orngjce223> I may be wrong
<orngjce223> Hm
<holstein> but, yeah, you'll need a PPA for -lowlantecy or -realtime
<holstein> i actually get better performance with the -generic kernel with one of my USB interfaces
<holstein> anyways.. heres what the debian team says about it fladd
<holstein> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianMultimedia#Realtime_kernel
<holstein> so eventually, we wont need a different kernel
<holstein> here are the 2 ppa's i suggest
<holstein> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianMultimedia#Realtime_kernel
<holstein> oops
<orngjce223> Hehe
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<fladd> well, if the generic can do what I want, even better. let me try it right now, hang on a sec...
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/kernel
<orngjce223> Mm
<fladd> think I can get it down to 8.7ms
<fladd> not bad for the generic kernel on a netbook with intel hda audio...
<holstein> yeah, if you are sweating audio performance with that rig, i say get a proper interface
<holstein> the signal path upgrade alone is worth more effort than whatever you do software-wise
<fladd> proper interface is another sad story on linux unfortunately!
<fladd> I have an emu tracker pre, which can only do 16bit on linux...
<holstein> nah, theres plenty of great interfaces
<holstein> presonus firepod
<fladd> also recent ones? usb?
<holstein> forcusrite
<fladd> I looked for one lately and could not find a single one!
<holstein> fladd: i dont like USB
<holstein> i dont think USB is designed for audio
<fladd> maybe not, but my netbook is not designed for firewire :-)
<holstein> yeah, i got an early HPmini with an express card slot
<holstein> BUT, i think its arguable that a netbook is appropriate for audio anyways
<holstein> i dont edit on mine
<holstein> but tracking works quite well
<holstein> anyways... there are nice USB options too
<holstein> zoom H4
<fladd> I mean, when I am at home at my desktop PC and want to make music only I can boot into XP for that. But on my netbook, just for some quick recordings on the run in decent quality, man, that would be sweet!
<fladd> the h4 is a handheld recorder...?
<holstein> the zoom H4 has nice pres and can be used stand alone or as an interface
<holstein> has 2 nice pres and 2 decent on board mics
<fladd> as an interface? really ,didn't know that...
<fladd> so it is class compliant?
<holstein> you should ask in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> couple guys over there actually have them
<fladd> and can I use the built in mics when in interface mode to record with those to my  computer?
<holstein> ive just heard the pre's and liked them
<holstein> and its a lot of kit for the $$
<fladd> okay, cool. have heard some not so good things about zoom lately...sound quality wise I mean,...
<holstein> fladd: AFAIK, its a 4 channel interface
<fladd> wow, that thing is freakin expensive!
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> price some decent preamps
<holstein> i have a presonus eureka, it was about $500
<fladd> 330 euro (480 dollars), I think that is too much
<holstein> thats just one channel
<holstein> no interface
<holstein> just a nice pre
<holstein> nice preamps cost $$
<fladd> my emu tracker pre was 150 euro and the pres are probably way better
<holstein> maybe you dont need nice pres
<fladd> as I said, the pres of the emu are extremely good compared to even more expensive stuff
<fladd> check the reviews
<holstein> id have to hear them
<fladd> probablu
<fladd> y
<holstein> i generally consider USB sub-par
<fladd> ?
<holstein> subpar? like not good
<holstein> i have a few USB interfaces
<holstein> i use them for stereo recording or whatever when im too lazy to haul the big rig
<fladd> I see
<holstein> maybe thats all you are interested in though
<holstein> 1 or 2 channels at a time
<holstein> line level inputs
<fladd> yeah, the emu is pretty cool, unfortunately the windows drivers are the worst peace of software I have seen in a while
<holstein> you can get some nice clean kit for that purpose for cheap
<fladd> and under linux only 16bit, which is a shame as well
<holstein> nah
<holstein> whats wrong with 16bit?
<holstein> i bet you cant hear the difference
<holstein> i cant
<holstein> between 16 and 24
<fladd> clean? probably not, no, but it sure makes a (at least mathematical) difference when appying effects
<holstein> and, after it makes it down to mp3 for todays standard market, who would notice?
<holstein> fladd: nah
<holstein> its just 16bit
<fladd> I am certainly not one of these "96khz/24 bit is best, I can hear it" guys :-)
<holstein> track it, dither it up
<holstein> and do the effects
<holstein> fladd: i argue no one can A/B 16 and 24bit
<fladd> I settled for 44khgz lately, after realizing that my mic cant go over 20khz anyway :-)
<holstein> i track 24 44.1
<holstein> no good reason though
<fladd> yes, I do the same
<holstein> i'll be dammed if i can hear a difference
<holstein> if my rig was locked at 16bit, i wouldnt be losing any sleep
<fladd> interesting...
<holstein> and like i said, the target is usually mp3 these days anyways
<fladd> I somehow have this weird feeling that it does matter when recording a lot of channels (one after the other, though) and mixing them with effects
<holstein> well, it matters if you can hear it
<holstein> otherwise, who cares
<holstein> and
<holstein> if you're worried about it at that stage
<holstein> dither it up
<holstein> track at 16bit
<holstein> up convert them to 24/96
<holstein> mix and add effects
<fladd> But this should not be an argument. I mean, if you go this route, then probably 22khz and 12bit is enough for those ipod kiddies...
<holstein> then, dither it back down again
<holstein> nah, theres a point where you can hear it
<holstein> where the effected frequencies are audible
<fladd> over integrated speakers of a mobile phone (kids where I come from seem to have forgotten about headphones these days)?
<holstein> BUT, we could argue about how many people would actuall noitce the difference
<holstein> anyways, 16bit is what we all settled on
<holstein> thats still the industry standard
<holstein> CD's are arguably the highest quality media we would be targeting
<fladd> probably. I think a lot of the music I like went through old akai samplers (12 bit) anyway. So if this is what I compare my own music to, I shall be fine :-)
<holstein> maybe you do an HD DVD or something
<fladd> on the other hand, CDs are of course tracked way better, only dithered down in the end!
<holstein> maybe now
<fladd> except the akai sampler stuff of course, but vocals or instruments for instance
<holstein> but, it wasnt long ago that wasnt true
<fladd> before it was analogue up to the master!
<holstein> lots of studios just go right to CD too for the master
<holstein> well, maybe not lots of them, but i know of one locally and im aware of others
<holstein> ALSO, in my scenario, you get to make music
<fladd> :-)
<holstein> in yours, you get to set around waiting, or spend money, or wait on some other excues
<holstein> excuse*
<holstein> i say, go for it... use what you got
<holstein> have fun with the equipment at hand
<holstein> theres lots of great albums made with some funky gear
<fladd> that actually is a very good point! I am definitely suffering from this! no question about this. Last time I made some real music was at least 1 year ago.
<fladd> Since then I am mainly thinking about if my equipment is what I want it to be.
<holstein> well, i want some gear too, but i got nice signal path with the firepod
<holstein> im working on getting an anolog console
<holstein> some nice RME adat cards
<holstein> and some nice A/D converters with balanced line ins and outs
<holstein> we'll see how long that takes
<fladd> :-)
<holstein> but, in the meantime, the firepod is more than exceptable
<fladd> sounds good
<holstein> yeah, i have a 2 or 3 stage purchase in mind
<holstein> get the RME card
<holstein> then, get a berringer A/D
<fladd> behringer???
<holstein> and save up for the RME thats 10x's the price
<holstein> the behringer will give be 8 channels
<holstein> then the really nice one will give me 8 proper channels
<holstein> and the beringer can be for channels 9-16 :)
<fladd> behringer has a reputation for bad quality, though
<holstein> which, in my space, probably wont come up that often
<holstein> fladd: yeah, but i cant get the whole thing in one go
<holstein> its too much
<holstein> ill have to go in stages
<fladd> that makes sense, sure
<holstein> and, i think it'll still be a step up from what i got
<holstein> anyways, thats for later... assuming i get the console
<fladd> I am thinking about getting a nice little mini mixer (like the soundcraft notepad) as a central hub for my mini-studio :-)
<holstein> sure, i had a cheapy behringer
<holstein> i used it as pre's back in the day
<holstein> it got stepped down to monitoring
<holstein> now, its a travel PA rig
<fladd> yeah, I want to route all my inputs for recording to it too. I have two mics, some v-drums, a turntable and so on. right now I am switching inputson the interface all the time, this sucks
<holstein> sounds like a nice decent upgrade for you
<holstein> and cheap-ish too :)
<fladd> exactly! This will also give me some very rudimenary monitoring solution, all in one little box
<fladd> yes, will be less than 250 euro
<fladd> I just have to decide between the soundcraft, the yamaha and the allen and heath now :-)
<fladd> and we all know how difficult choices can be
<fladd> by the way, I just read that changing the max_user_freq under linux can improve latency. is anyone doing this?
<fladd> all I did is to put rtprio to 99...
<holstein> you can try
<holstein> those tweaks are supposed to be depricated though
<holstein> those guys in #opensourcemusicians know more about that than me
<fladd> okay, thanks
<MrPopinjay> Hello
<holstein> MrPopinjay: o/
<ScottL> hello MrPopinjay
<ScottL> hi fladd
<ScottL> and, of course, hi holstein :)
<fladd> hello
<holstein> hehe
<MrPopinjay> Is ubuntu studio switching to xfce with the next release?
<ScottL> MrPopinjay, that would be the plan
<MrPopinjay> Marvellous!
<MrPopinjay> Thanks
<ScottL> oops, closed this tab ;)
<MrPopinjay> Marvellous!
<MrPopinjay> Thanks
<ScottL> i think moving to xfce is a good move, a really fundamentally good move
<MrPopinjay> How so?
<ScottL> MrPopinjay, i think xfce will use less resources than gnome2 or (obviously) KDE
<ScottL> MrPopinjay, i think also keep within the same desktop metaphor (i.e. panels, hierarchical menus) will serve our users better than gnome3 or unity at this time
<MrPopinjay> I agree
<MrPopinjay> + it suits me fine. I rather like xfce and a distro designed for multimedia nonsense could be good for my DJing nonsense
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-15
<uwe> hi all
<holstein> uwe: o/
<uwe> anyone working with 11.04?
<orngjce223> helloooooo
<orngjce223> yeah you wanna ask holstein
<holstein> nah, you're using 11.04 right orngjce223 ?
<holstein> i have a test install, but i mostly use the LTS
<holstein> uwe: whats up?
<orngjce223> I'm using 10.04
<uwe> just wanna hear about you experience
<orngjce223> Naw, I'm on Lucid
<orngjce223> plan on switching to the next LTS three months after it's out to make sure the most egregious stuff is fixed
<uwe> ok i am on 10.10
<holstein> uwe: what are you wanting to do?
<uwe> compiles ardour with vst support
<holstein> uwe: you want to check out KXstudio
<holstein> those guys are the VST'ers
<uwe> KXStudio? Never heard about that
<holstein> check #kxstudio
<uwe> thanks for the hint
<holstein> its based on ubuntu 10.04
<orngjce223> It's a bunch of PPAs maintained by a couple of guys who do more work with that kind of stuff
<holstein> we (ubuntustudio) cant support VST's like that
<holstein> uwe: go for the 32bit version of kxstudio
<uwe> I just use one Bass Amp Plugin
<orngjce223> Yeah
<holstein> theres a bunch of 32bit only stuff that the dev (falktx) has already put in there
<orngjce223> The thing here is you want VST support compiled in even if you only have to use one
<uwe> by the way: I am a guitarist from germany
<holstein> uwe: welcome
<uwe> nice to meet you here
<ssds_asdiuen> i have just installed ubuntustudio, but i think the grub has been installed wrong
<holstein> ssds_asdiuen: are you dual booting?
<ssds_asdiuen> nope
<holstein> so.. you installed, everything went as planned, and you rebooted and?
<ssds_asdiuen> anf now it say: [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported ....
<holstein> it?
<ssds_asdiuen> the monitor
<ssds_asdiuen> hehe
<holstein> hmm.... OK
<ssds_asdiuen> ohh it is getting started
<holstein> try hitting control+alt+F2
<ssds_asdiuen> that's weird
<holstein> ssds_asdiuen: the monitor is starting?
<holstein> :p
<ssds_asdiuen> the system
<ssds_asdiuen> ubuntu studio
<ssds_asdiuen> i rebotted like 3 times
<holstein> ssds_asdiuen: its a good idea to try an normal ubuntu live CD and see how the hardware is supported
<holstein> but, if you are getting in now, thats good
<holstein> just check for and apply updates
<ssds_asdiuen> yeah ready thanks
<uwe> bye
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-16
<uno_que_viene> hi
<uno_que_viene> i was editing the theme but i broke it, where can i find the official to download?
<holstein> broke?
<holstein> cant get it back to default?
<uno_que_viene> i don't remember what i changed
<holstein> uno_que_viene: i would probably look for the .gnome directories in the /home directory and temporarily move them out of the way, or rename them, and restart
<holstein> ^ that will reset *everything* about gnome to default pretty much
<uno_que_viene> yep i didn't think of that
<uno_que_viene> ah
<uno_que_viene> ok
<uno_que_viene> nope
<holstein> nope? you dont want to?
<uno_que_viene> i don't think that would work
<holstein> for you?
<holstein> or in general?
<uno_que_viene> because i changed the theme from the /usr/share
<holstein> because, it will work
<holstein> uno_que_viene: you remember what you changed now?
<uno_que_viene> i know where it is
<ailo> The ubuntu studio theme? Should be enough to reinstall ubuntustudio-look
<holstein> yeah, thats a good idea ^^
<uno_que_viene> ok
<uno_que_viene> how do i reinstalll it?
<holstein> i would just do it in synaptic, in the GUI
<uno_que_viene> ok thanks
<ailo> uno_que_viene, If you want to work on the theme, you can just copy the folder and rename it
<uno_que_viene> yes hehe
<ailo> Well, long time since I had a look at http://gnome-look.org. They have a gtk3 section now
<uno_que_viene> ubuntu studio is using gtk 2 isn't it?
<holstein> ailo: cool
<holstein> uno_que_viene: gnome wont be using gtk2 much longer
<holstein> this is the last gnome2 release
<uno_que_viene> ok
<ailo> There's also the Gnome-shell section, for gnome-shell themes
<ailo> gnome will still support gtk2 of course
<ailo> For a certain time period
<ailo> Long enough for all coders to turn their software into gtk3 apps
<artzra> hi
<artzra> problem connect to jackd server !! please
<artzra> can you help me to find the problem
<AutoStatic> Sure but not within 5 minutes ;)
<artzra_> hi
<artzra_> i have a problem with skype // sound and after all freeze
<artzra_> holstein : hi
<holstein> artzra_: hey :)
<artzra_> :)
<holstein> are you using skype from the repo?
<artzra_> repo ?
<holstein> repositories
<artzra_> how are you ?
<holstein> from the standard ubuntu sources?
<artzra_> i don't know
<holstein> artzra_: im good
<holstein> artzra_: how/where did you get it, and what version is it?
<artzra_> direct from the '' logitheque ubuntu
<artzra_> 2.2beta
<holstein> artzra_: i would say, look in synaptic, and try stepping down a version
<holstein> not much anyone can do about skype, except skype
<artzra_> ok
<artzra_> i beback in 30 min
<artzra_> what the good version ?
 * holstein shrugs
<holstein> i dont use skype
<holstein> but last time i did, the current beta at the time worked
<holstein> which was probably the same version you are using
<holstein> you are probably on 11.04 though
<holstein> and im also assuming you are *not* trying to use it with JACK right?
<artzra_> hi
<artzra_> im be back
<artzra_> holstein :
<holstein> o/
<artzra_> i don't try to use jackd with skype
<holstein> OK, that makes things simplier
<artzra_> it just yes
<artzra_> just with pulse config
<artzra_> but i dont find another version
<artzra_> 2.2 skype (beta)
<artzra_> but jackd (no problem)
<artzra_> so skype when i talk for 1 min freeze
<holstein> artzra_: yeah, and you are on ubuntu 11.04?
<artzra_> yes
<holstein> skype is going to be changing anyways
<holstein> personally, if i were you, i would look into some alternatives
<holstein> google talk even
<artzra_> or install a 10.4 ubuntustudio
<artzra_> ???
<artzra_> lucid
<holstein> well, i run 10.04, but not for skype
<holstein> you dont want to jump versions like that for a piece of software
<holstein> especially one out of community control like skype
<holstein> you can try this package
<holstein> http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<holstein> you can try an older stable version from PPA
<holstein> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/34
<holstein> but, ultimately, you're going to be stuck using something that is potentially not able to be supported any longer
<artzra_> ok
<artzra_> i never try to install the ubuntustudio 10.4(lucid)
<holstein> artzra_: why would you?
<holstein> you're already at 11.04, you probably just want to keep going forward
<holstein> http://mumble.sourceforge.net/ works great
<artzra_> what is mumble?
<holstein> designed for gaming, its a communications platform
<holstein> very low latency
<holstein> nice for realtime colaboration
<artzra_> but i must use skype
<holstein> artzra_: must?
<holstein> why?
<artzra_> like ventrilo yes
<holstein> they can ust google chat
<holstein> use*
<holstein> skype has nothing to do with ubuntstudio
<artzra_> the older can use other
<holstein> so, i would look around in the regular ubuntu forums and channels
<holstein> see if anyone is using skype and 11.04 successfully
<holstein> AFAIK they are
<holstein> artzra_: are you up to date the pacakge updates?
<artzra_> ???
<artzra_> packages ??
<holstein> artzra_: updates? system pacakge updates?
<holstein> software?
<artzra_> update
<holstein> the system software updates?
<holstein> in the terminal
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<artzra_> no
<artzra_> but yet now
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/install-skype-in-ubuntu-1104-via.html
<holstein> ^ that makes me think its working just fine
<holstein> anyways, my point is, ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> if you would like to look in more mainstream standard ubuntu places for support/help
<holstein> like maybe #ubuntu-beginners
<artzra_> that done the same version
<artzra_> 2.2
<holstein> artzra_: well, i didnt say do anything there
<holstein> im just saying, that guide is for 11.04 and skype
<holstein> which makes me think it *should* work
<artzra_> ok
<artzra_> o/
<holstein> artzra_: how does that older stable version from PPA work?
<artzra_> i cant test
<holstein> artzra_: ??
<artzra_> nobody is connect yet
<holstein> artzra_: use the test call service
<tucemiux> hey holstein I found the culprit
<holstein> if you wait til show time, thats too late
<holstein> tucemiux: ??
<tucemiux> LASTXFER : Unacceptable line voltage changes
<tucemiux> that's why my server kept crashing
<holstein> interesting
<tucemiux> I hooked up the UPS and the UPS detected this, it was only for about a second but that's enough to take my server down
<tucemiux> I've been up and running for 8 days, no shutdown as of yet
<holstein> cool :)
<artzra_> i m a looser
<holstein> artzra_: ?
<artzra_> i go install another version
<tucemiux> LoL artzra_ youre not using ubuntustudio?
<artzra_> ltd
<artzra_> its very nice jackd
<artzra_> work direct
<artzra_> no config with a ubuntustudio
<artzra_> so
<tucemiux> holstein: and last night I went to my very first LUG and I finally figured out how to make lingot work, it's been an awesome week so far :-)
<artzra_> skype work fine on 10.4
<holstein> tucemiux: thats great :)
<holstein> artzra_: it works fine for others on 11.04 though
<artzra_> my usb microphone ???
<holstein> artzra_: see, thats news to me
<holstein> you've never mentioned an alternative audio device
<holstein> unplug that
<holstein> and test skype with your internal sound card only
<artzra_> soon
<artzra_> nobody is connected
<artzra_> to make test
<holstein> artzra_: the skype test call service
<artzra_> so i must wait
<holstein> call the skype test call service
<artzra_> yes but its freeze after 1 min
<artzra_> the test cal is to short
<artzra_> propably a memory config
<holstein> i would probably make another account
<holstein> login on another machine
<artzra_> yes
<holstein> but, i personally dont do a lot of waiting on computers
<artzra_> ty
<artzra_> O/
<dean> does anyone know why I can't record guitarix into audacity using jack? I can do it with rakarrack but it won't work with guitarix
<holstein> dean: i wouldnt use audacity, but assuming audacity has decent JACK support, yes
<holstein> you can always do that into ardour
<holstein> export
<holstein> and import into audacity
<holstein> dean: OH, actually, im reading more closely
<holstein> theres no good reason for that actually, i would just double check the routing
<holstein> you should check over in #opensourcemusicians and see if anyone else is having issues with guitarix
<holstein> i use rakarrack :)
<dean> holstein, ok thanks :)
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-19
<edakiri> is there a program that is convenient for joining 2 or more pixmaps of different sizes together at an edge?  With gimp, I am sure it can be done with manually sizing the canvas, but I am hoping to find a way which does it automatically.
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-11
<Harry_> hello
<studio-user628> hi. my instalation just finished, but i do have an error. input/output error during write on /dev/sda
<studio-user628> what could it be?
<studio-user628> thanks
<studio-user628> should boot from ahci mode?
<barbis_> hello! I have a small problem with a usb guitar cable. The device is recognized by the system and IT WORKS in audacity without jack. But when i  open jack there's no way to make that device work. i changed in the preferences the input (from default to the usb generic debice) but still no sound. any idea?
<ailo> barbis_: If you can make it work with pulseaudio, it will work with jack. Everything else works normally? Desktop sound (from the browser, etc..)
<barbis_> Yes, everything works fine, desktop sound and the analog mic
<barbis_> ailo: well, everything WAS working fine... I need a reboot.
<ailo> barbis: If you just want to restart desktop sound, you can do this in a terminal: killall pulseaudio
<ailo> Should help logging out and in again also
<ailo> barbis: Which is the analog mic? An internal mic with a laptop?
<ailo> If jack starts, but doesn't want to quit, this is because of a known bug. To kill jack, you must do: killall -9 jackdbus
<ailo> barbis: What drivers were you using with Audacity when you used your usb device?
<barbis> ailo: thank you for the advice!
<barbis> the analog mic is an external jack audio
<barbis> sorry, how can i know which driver i'm using?
<ailo> barbis: Nevermind. What happens when you start jack?
<ailo> You say no sound, but it does start?
<barbis> yeah it start
<ailo> barbis: Ok, so what application are you using to test sound?
<barbis> well, when i open it i have an error "Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory; Cannot connect to server socket; jack server is not running or cannot be started"
<barbis> ailo: but when i click start it start
<barbis> ailo: ardour and audacity
<ailo> barbis: What usb device is it, btw?
<barbis> ailo: is a guitar usb cable, big jack from one side, usb the other. is a IMG stageline
<ailo> barbis: So, you tried to record to Ardour, but nothing was captured?
<barbis> ailo: yes
<barbis> ailo: but wait, i just checked the message log from jack and there is some errors
<ailo> barbis: If jack is running, it is working
<barbis> ailo: Mon Jun 11 13:38:55 2012: [1m[31mERROR: Cannot lock down 82246176 byte memory area (Cannot allocate memory)[0m
<ailo> barbis: I see. You are not running Ubuntu Studio
<ailo> This means you don't have realtime privilege
<barbis> ailo: Mon Jun 11 13:38:55 2012: [1m[31mERROR: Cannot use real-time scheduling (RR/10)(1: Operation not permitted)[0m
<barbis> Mon Jun 11 13:38:55 2012: [1m[31mERROR: AcquireSelfRealTime error[0m
<barbis> ailo: i am, just installed two days ago
<barbis> ubuntu studio 12.04
<ailo> barbis: Ok, so did you add a new user?
<barbis> ailo: just installed as usual and create my own account$
<ailo> But this is not related to you not getting sound though
<ailo> It just means you cannot run jack applications at low latencies, because realtime privilege is not set up correctly
<barbis> ailo, ah no, you're right, i had already installed before and now i just reinstalled the os but i used my old /home
<ailo> barbis: That should not make any difference. Strange
<ailo> To achieve realtime privilege, you must make sure you are member of audio group
<ailo> To do that: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<ailo> Also, you need the file /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<ailo> In that file there should be two lines uncommented:
<ailo> @audio   -  rtprio     95
<ailo> @audio   -  memlock    unlimited
<ailo> If you edit /etc/security/limits.conf you might need to restart. Not sure. At least log out and login again, when adding yourself to audio group
<ailo> Ah, sorry
<ailo> Not /etc/security/limits.conf (if you have lines with "@audio.." there remove them
<ailo> /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf, as mentioned before
<ailo> This will only solve the realtime privilege problem
<barbis> euh, in fact i have just one file /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf.disabled
<ailo> barbis: You'll need to rename it. Remove .disabled
<barbis> ah ok perfect
<ailo> barbis: Also, make sure the lines are uncommented
<ailo> barbis: Your device is a generic usb 1.1 device, which means it doesn't need drivers to any OS
<ailo> So, it should work, no problem
<ailo> You just need to get more comfortable with the programs perhaps
<barbis> ailo: just that commented #@audio   -  nice      -19
<ailo> barbis: You can leave that commented. It won't help anyway
<barbis> the others two are uncommented
<barbis> ok
<ailo> ok, good. Now restart. realtime should work after that
<barbis> thank you
<barbis> ailo: ok there's not anymore those errors
<barbis> ailo: but still the usb device is not working
<barbis> ailo: as you said
<ailo> barbis: If it works with audacity, it will work with jack and Ardour. It's just a matter of finding the correct configs
<ailo> Have you adjusted samplerate?
<ailo> I don't think it supports more than 44.1 kHz
<barbis> its at 44,1
<barbis> btw, in the input device menu i have hw:1 generic USB audio device and hw:1,0 USB device
<barbis> which one is supposed to be the right one?
<ailo> hw:1 is usually the one you choose, but you can try both
<ailo> It should work with hw:1
<ailo> if a device has digital outs, you will se both hw:1.0 and hw:1.1 for that device.
<ailo> So, in this case, I don't believe it will matter. Especially since your device is usb 1.1 compliant
<barbis> ah, in the jack message log there's no mention about hw:1 just control device hw:0
<barbis> ailo: (thank for the expanation)
<ailo> barbis: Maybe you can only use the output? Try setting output only
<ailo> I mean, the other way around of course
<ailo> "capture only"
<ailo> You change: Audio - Duplex / Audio - Capture only
<ailo> Again, I don't think this should matter
<barbis> damn i knew that i was loosing myself in a glass of water (literally translated from italian, don't know if make sense in english). i changed the interface to hw:1
<barbis> and it works
<ailo> :)
<barbis> but then it will not be possible to use the internal card for output?
<ailo> barbis: Everytime you reboot, the order of the cards will change
<ailo> barbis: I will try now, to see if it works myself. Never tried that before :P
<ailo> It seems to work
<ailo> It is even possible to use two devices at once, but usually you would need to sync them to avoid clicks
<ailo> And you need a special config file for that
<barbis> ok, i have really no idea what happened but now it works, just selected input hw:1 and output hw:0
<barbis> i'm able to record and listen with two devices
<ailo> Oh, to clarify, When I said two devices at once, I meant for both output and input (and then you need to sync with spdif and have a special config). I haven't ever tried using one for input and another for output
<ailo> Could be there are problems at lower latencies perhaps
<ailo> No idea
<ailo> barbis: I seem to get an occasional xrun using 1024 frames/period, so not very good
<ailo> but this is a generic kernel also :(
<barbis> ah ok, no here i'm trying to just plug the guitar with usb and go out with the build in soundcard
<barbis> it's time to get a proper external soundcard (i'm telling that to myself since forever...)
<barbis> anyway, when jack crash i'm not able to restar it again, that's normal? (as you told me before i restart pulseaudio and kill jack)
<barbis> is just opening crashed
<ailo> barbis: You only need to kill jackdbus
<ailo> barbis: Also, there's a pulsaudio + jack bridge on by default. If you have problems, you may want to uninstall pulseaudio-module-jack
<ailo> If you don't need jackdbus (not sure exactly when you might need it), disable "Enable D-Bus Support" in qjackctl -> Setup -> Misc
<ailo> This will also disable the bridge
<ailo> Without jackdbus, you should have no errors
<ailo> After uninstalling pulseaudio-module-jack, you will at least need to restart pulseaudio for changes to take effect (I think)
<ailo> ladish will probably need jackdbus
<ailo> Unfortunately, there's no easy way to change these settings right now :(. Hopefully we will have a tool for that soon
<barbis> i have no idea what jackdbus is, but it keep giving me problems, so i will disable it as you suggest
<barbis> meantime i just messed everything up once again  :(
<barbis> bah, now nothing is working again, even skype :(,
<barbis> ailo: well, now it's time to practice, but thank you very much for your help and support, really appreciated and, even if it was for a short time, i saw things working :-)
<barbis> ailo: have a nice day (evening, don't know where you are :-) ) and thx again!
<aubedoree> Hello
<ailo> hi aubedoree
<ailo> New to Ubuntu Studio?
<aubedoree> Not even new
<aubedoree> :D
<aubedoree> I'm a basic ubuntu user
<aubedoree> I wanted to install linux-lowlatency
<aubedoree> it messed up my system
<ailo> multiple OS's?
<aubedoree> now I'm still a ubuntu user, and I'm wondering how to make the switch to ubuntustudio
<aubedoree> No.
<aubedoree> fglrx issue. Possibly
<aubedoree> No idea really
<ailo> linux-lowlatency is essentially linux-generic, but with a couple of different configgs
<aubedoree> I just reinstalled the entire system (which is still messed up, but LESS messed up)
<aubedoree> Question : do I simply apt-get install ubuntustudio from my ubuntu distro ?
<aubedoree> in order to get something that works ?
<ailo> You can either install Ubuntu Studio from the live DVD, or just add ubuntustudio-* packages, like ubuntustudio-audio, if you only want audio related
<ailo> For audio you'll still need to set up realtime privilege
<ailo> In order to get better performance with jack
<aubedoree> So if I follow you, I have to do the following :
<aubedoree> 1- install linux-rt kernel
<aubedoree> 2- update sources.list in order to have ubuntustudio packages
<holstein> aubedoree: there is no linux-rt
<holstein> there is only lowlatency, and you dont *ned* it
<holstein> need*
<holstein> aubedoree: the ubuntustudio packages are in the default repos, so you dont update sources.list
<aubedoree> ailo holstein "realtime privilege" : how to set it up ?
<holstein> aubedoree: you just literally search ubuntustudio, and install what you like
<holstein> OR, just install the specifice software you want
<aubedoree> hmm.
<holstein> aubedoree: i suggest you just start using the software, and if you run into issues, we can troubleshoot for "realtime privilages"
<aubedoree> OK
<ailo> aubedoree: first, install jackd. And choose "yes" for realtime privilege
<aubedoree> I'll clean up my install
<aubedoree> and then I'll follow with jackd
<ailo> aubedoree: Second, add yourself to audio group
<ailo> sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<holstein> if you dont need JACK, dont install/use it aubedoree
<ailo> holstein: He's into trying out Ubuntu Studio
<ailo> If he doesn't need jack, he sure won't need lowlatency either
<holstein> i would "try it out" with the live CD
<aubedoree> I've tried the liveCD out some time ago
<aubedoree> I've got a firebox
<holstein> aubedoree: nah.. we didnt have one some time ago
<holstein> aubedoree: i have a presonus firepod
<aubedoree> .. Then I don't know what I tried out ;)
<aubedoree> And I ultimately think I'll have to use it eventually
<holstein> aubedoree: maybe 64studio?... doesnt matter... i still say thats the easiest way to test and try the software
<aubedoree> I'm just a beginner audiowise
<aubedoree> But I intend to learn
<aubedoree> Since I want to ultimately record and mix my own audio
<aubedoree> using Open Source software
<aubedoree> Presonus hardware : well-supported ?
<holstein> aubedoree: i think you have the proper idea :)
<holstein> aubedoree: trying to replace software for free is a bad idea... these tools are professional quality tools that are not meant to emulate other tools
<holstein> i think that is an issue some folks have
<holstein> aubedoree: the firepod works OOTB
<holstein> aubedoree: cant say about the firebox
<aubedoree> holstein : I don't use non open source software unless I have no other choice
<holstein> aubedoree: you might be interested in the #opensourcemusicians community as well
<aubedoree> And I've stopped using non open source software with warty warthog
<holstein> looks like it'll work http://www.ffado.org/?q=node/33
<aubedoree> OK thx
<aubedoree> I'll have to learn how to use jackd though
<aubedoree> :D
<aubedoree> I'll figure it out eventually
<holstein> aubedoree: i suggest starting JACK as root to troubleshoot
<aubedoree> thanks for your help
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> if you can get the presonus working with the ffado driver in there as root, then you know any other issues are permissions issues
<aubedoree> hmm
<holstein> i dont bother with pulse and JACK.. i plan on removing that fro my 12.04 install when i get around to upgrading
<aubedoree> pulseaudio seeems to be more trouble than anything else
<aubedoree> is it possible to have a working distro without pulse ?
<holstein> eh... i have alsa only and pulse systems
<holstein> i have issues both places
<aubedoree> doing everything with jack ?
<holstein> depends on what you consider "everything"
<holstein> JACK is open... *everyone* who want can write in JACK support... but they dont
<holstein> i personally dont want flash and normal daily computing audio tasks done on my studio machine
<holstein> if you have that one machine to kind of do everything, then you probably want pulse through JACK, which is what you get by default with 12.04
<ailo> aubedoree: I've made a page about audio on 12.04 here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204
<ailo> Not the best writing, but hopefully it will give you some clues
<holstein> ailo: very nice!
<ailo> It's all in there. PA, alsa, jack
<ailo> holstein: It's a part of the community docs, under "Ubuntu Studio User Guide" and "Introduction to Audio"
<aubedoree> I bookmarked the link
<ailo> If you want desktop sound with a firewire device currently, you'll need the PA -> jack bridge
<aubedoree> hmm
<ailo> It works pretty well, unless you need really low latencies
<holstein> most folks dont
<ailo> It's all configured by default, so all you need to do is install the packages
<holstein> most folks just think they do, and spend hours/days/weeks getting low latency ;)
<ailo> Also, realtime privilege
<holstein> i did... i can get under 1ms... but i rarely use that setting
<aubedoree> How can you know if you need low latency or realtime ?
<holstein> took months til i just calmed down and made some music
<ailo> aubedoree: If you need to play a live software instrument, like a synth, you'll need to hear what you are playing
<ailo> aubedoree: So, you need low latency
<aubedoree> I'll need to play a live analogic instrument (a violin).
<ailo> Otherwise there will be a pause between the time you hit the key and you hear the sound
<ailo> aubedoree: For a violin you won't need low latency
<aubedoree> ... because ?
<aubedoree> I will need unlagged feedback, won't I ?
<ailo> aubedoree: When you record, you hear the violin directly. It doesn't need to pass through the computer
<aubedoree> Hmm.
<aubedoree> OK I get it
<ailo> All you need is to hear the playback from the computer (drum machines or whatever)
<holstein> you can monitor from the hardware before the computer too
<ailo> Yeah, using a mixer or a preamp or whatever
<ailo> aubedoree: This is the community wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<holstein> the firebox actually just does it
<aubedoree> I'm not sure I'd use drums machines in combination with a violin. Could be an idea though
<holstein> you can mix whats "live" and whats coming back from the computer
<holstein> you can disable monitoring the signal you are recording from the computer
<holstein> you'll have the tracks you have already made, and the violin live
<ailo> aubedoree: Here's a chapter on realtime support. That is the only chapter you *need* to worry about. It is required for low latency, and is probably useful for higher latencies as well
<ailo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation#Real-Time_Support
<holstein> the latency gets compensated... and for all intents and purposes, your latency can be a second
<aubedoree> I think I'll take it slow and begin with a clean ubuntustudio distro.
<aubedoree> And go from there, reading the documentation, there seems to be a lot to digest
<ailo> aubedoree: It would make things easier, since everything is already set up. All you need is to learn how to use the programs
<aubedoree> ailo : it's probably better
<aubedoree> I'll have an excuse to buy a new machine, that way :D
<holstein> i can do all i need with audio on a p4 with a gig of ram.. but buy what you want :)
<aubedoree> You never can have enough machines anyway
<aubedoree> And I prefer dedicated systems
<aubedoree> in general
<holstein> yup... i think that is the best as well
<aubedoree> Ok thanks for your help !
<holstein> aubedoree: enjoy!
<aubedoree> Bye, going back to work :)
<aubedoree> thank you holstein & ailo
<ailo> aubedoree: Have a nice day
<aubedoree> you too
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-12
<Guest17166> hello
<Guest17166>  hello?
<raintheory> Anyone here familiar with wineasio?
<raintheory> ello?
<eein_> morning
<eein_> how much configuration is required for jack to work on studio?
<mighty_aboba> Hi
<mighty_aboba> I made scripts to launch jackd with the different configurations
<mighty_aboba> And bint it to hotkeys
<mighty_aboba> And it is beautiful
<mighty_aboba> :)
<mighty_aboba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037336/
<ubuntu-studio> hi guys
<ubuntu-studio> installed xfce 4.10
<ubuntu-studio> someone?
<ubuntu-studio> this stable ?
<holstein> xfce4-10: from the repos?
<xfce4-10> not yet installed
<xfce4-10> holstein: I'm waiting for a feed back on who installed it.
<holstein> xfce4-10: you can ask in #xubuntu.. the word i have is use whats in the repos, or you are on your own
<holstein> there is a PPA for the latest, but i dont use it
<holstein> if there is something you desparately need, go for it, otherwise.. i say stick with the default
<xfce4-10> holstein: ok you this official repo?
<xfce4-10> I will use it as a curiosity, the short-xfce =)
<holstein> xfce4-10: i just searched for it once.. *all* ppas' can only be so official
<xfce4-10> ok sir, thanks for listening.
<holstein> xfce4-10: anytime... for GUI question like that, feel free to get the finaly answer from the good folks in #xubuntu :)
<xfce4-10> let's see if I relive a ghost there to answer me. =)
<Guest40838> hey guys daft simple question but im trying to restore the social notifcation icon thats located near the clock on the top right, any hints on how to do this please?
<holstein> Wulfyuk: in XFCE?
<holstein> i would load up a live CD, and see what is in the panel
<Wulfyuk> holstein, i think so if thats the default desktop for us 12.04
<holstein> i would make a new user, or login in the guest account and see what is in the panel
<Wulfyuk> good idea lets see if that works :)
<holstein> i would literally add everything to a "test" panel and see what it what
<Wulfyuk> never allow kids near your when your trying to work
<holstein> i remember doing that in gnome2
<holstein> Wulfyuk: you can also ask in #xubuntu if you dont get the answer you are looking for here
<holstein> i gotta run.. but we'll get you sorted out Wulfyuk :)
<Wulfyuk> thanks holstein  much appreciated
<holstein> Wulfyuk: i think its going to have "notification" in the title
<Wulfyuk> certainly my best experiance with a linux support channel so far :D
<Wulfyuk> ussualy its rtfm
<holstein> i dont have XFCE running in front of me at the moment or id just check for you :)
<Wulfyuk> no worrys im just getting used to this im really enjoying it over the mainstream os interfaces
<Wulfyuk> no nasty gnome 3 etc
<Wulfyuk> and its defiantly got everything i need to carry out most tasks i do :)
<Wulfyuk> thanks it was the indicator plugin :) sorted thank you :)
<GhstWlf> How can I get mu soundblaster audigy (CA0106) to work with jack?
<eein_> ugh i don't know how to get my sound correct with a m-audio 1010lt card
<eein_> i can hear sound and the inputs are right but i cant seem to control it as i would assume i could
<vlt> eein_: Tried alsamixer?
<eein_> actually im using mudita24
<eein_> vlt: ^ supposedly it is better for m-audio cards
<eein_> http://pastebin.com/tcZ9zt8t   my asoundrc file
<eein_> currently my biggest issue is i'm not sure how to address channels
<eein_> card 0: M1010LT [M Audio Delta 1010LT], device 0: ICE1712 multi [ICE1712 multi]
<eein_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<eein_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<eein_> does that mean its hw:0,0
<eein_> im trying to setup darkice to stream, i put in device=hw:0,0 in my config but when calling that config it just returns to prompt DarkIce: DarkIceConfig.cpp:137: no current section [0]
<vlt> eein_: hmmm, should be, yes.
<eein_> my question is if i have my input on 3/4 does hw:0,0 just mean look for anything on all channels?
<holstein> eein_: those labels can change or jump from reboots
<holstein> eein_: you should try and catch someone like pipemanmusic in #opensourcemusicians who has that hardware
<eein_> holstein: its my only card, i disabled the onboard
<holstein> eein_: should "just work" then.. its been well supporteed AFAIK
<eein_> it does work...kinda, i'm having difficulty in programs selecting which input is "the input"
<ailo> I don't know darkice. What audio system do you use with it?
<ailo> PA, jack, alsa..?
<ailo> I have the 1010LT, as well as a Delta 66
<eein_> i installed jack but couldnt figured it, right now i just have alsa, pulse was a disaster
<ailo> Why was pulse a disaster?
<eein_> i could hear line inputs even when things were muted and other oddities
<ailo> Like inputs from your card?
<eein_> my alsamixer was all muted could still hear distorted line 3/4
<eein_> yeah
<eein_> removed pulse and no more
<eein_> ailo: what audio system are you using
<ailo> I use PA and when I use jack apps, I start jack. I don't have any problems
<holstein> i would use JACK or pavucontrol
<holstein> pavucontrol is going to nned pulse, and you can try that from the live CD
<holstein> need*
<eein_> what are jack apps
<holstein> if you dont need JACK, dont use it
<eein_> holstein: i had tried pavucontrol as a first step to troubleshooting but couldnt get it to show why there was a bleed from 3/4
<holstein> eein_: i would also think that could be hardware crosstalk
<ailo> eein_: PA doesn't control the volume to the delta devices
<eein_> right now alsa with the envy24 / mudita24 seems to be working, i just cant seem to do things like get banshee to stop using output 1/2
<ailo> eein_: mudita24 or alsamixer can do that
<eein_> holstein: well no issues in windows and no more bleed when blowing PA out
<holstein> you cant compare the drivers though.. the windows ones and the alsa ones
<holstein> its not fair, or accurate.. or relevant for that matter
<ailo> eein_: PA only controls the "Main" volume, which is a software volume
<ailo> PA uses alsa as it's base
<holstein> yeah, the driver support will be the same
<ailo> But, has a custom insterface
<eein_> ailo: well i dont see how i assign banshee to use 5/6 as example using mudita24
<holstein> eein_: i dont think you easily can
<holstein> thats not what pulse or alsa is expecting
<eein_> :-( as an example in windows i can click on audio control and set which is default
<eein_> nothing similar?
<ailo> eein_: If you use alsa, you can create a custom configuration for it.
<ailo> something like .asoundrc in the home dir
<ailo> Or, alsa.conf somewhere in /etc
<eein_> ailo: http://pastebin.com/tcZ9zt8t
<eein_> thats my asoundrc
<eein_> but i dont see how that lets me select which output is defailt
<eein_> so basically what i want is to have 1/2 out to a set of speakers and 5/6 out to my dj mixer
<eein_> i want to switch which one is the output
<holstein> yeah... not an easy way to do that in alsa
<holstein> pavucontrol *might* offer some of that
<holstein> JACK is the tool you'd probably want to seek out
<holstein> you can have routing like that in a GUI
<ailo> With PA you can set the card to be used as a multichannel card, but it's not very practical for that kind of thing, since there's only configs like 5.1 6.1, etc
<holstein> yeah... its not like "use the 2nd 2 stereo outs for this application"
<ailo> Surely it's possible to make custom PA configs as well
<holstein> you would think.. its all open afterall
<ailo> jack is the best option, if the applications support it
<ailo> Not all do
<ailo> But, jack + PA bridge would solve all those problems
<ailo> It might be the best way
<ailo> qjackctl can save preferred connections
<ailo> in profiles
<ailo> You can switch between them
<ailo> eein_: I recommend using PA + jack. It's the easiest way by far. You can connect any which way you want
<holstein> latency is not an issue either in this setup
<eein_> ok well i have jack
<ailo> You'll need PA too
<ailo> If you want to connect between applications that don't have support for jack, and your audio device
<eein_> but alsa is already working, i would think jack could work with alsa
<ailo> jack uses alsa as it's driver, but not all applications support jack
<ailo> But you can connect PA with jack, which solves that problem
<ailo> With PA+jack you get access to all possible applications and connectability
<ailo> jack applications can connect to any output separately
<ailo> vlc has jack support, as has some other media players
<eein_> well i dont see how i use jack
<eein_> i assume i make a patch bay, using the qjackctrl frontend
<ailo> Yeah
<ailo> You'll need pulseaudio-module-jack to make PA connectable to jack
<ailo> you need jackd2, and qjackctl needs to be set with dbus support
<ailo> I assume you are on 12.04?
<eein_> no running mint right now, i grabbed the 12.04 studio iso but cant install just yet
<ailo> When you start jack, PA will show up in jack connections
<ailo> Applications that support jack, you can set to use jack in their respective preferences. VLC needs an addon to use jack, as does some other applications (installable from the repo)
<ailo> Jack will command the card, while PA will just be like any other jack program
<eein_> i still dont see how i can change which out is out on jack
<ailo> eein_: When you start jack, look in "Connect"
<ailo> All inputs and outputs appear there separately
<ailo> You make connections manually, or create custom profiles in "Patchbay"
<ailo> You won't see any outputs or inputs until jack is started
<ailo> eein_: With jack you get a lot more than a "default" output
<ailo> eein_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204#The_Pulse_Audio_to_Jack_Bridge_-_using_both_at_once
<ailo> This is on Ubuntu 12.04, so if your Mint is older, it may not work like this (I never bothered using the bridge before 12.04)
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-13
<TransitTycoon> does ubuntustudio come with pulse, or just jack?
<Akiva> ewww, ubuntu studio does not have unity :(
<Akiva> I am addicted to unity so :P
<duhamel> hi everyone, I have a new install of ubuntu studio 12.04 on ssd dual booting windows 7. during manual partitioning i used old /home partition on a seperate hhd as new /home partition and it appears in terminal when i cd /home but i noticeds that theres my old installs home name and new installs home name are both there. there is only one /home partition
<duhamel> and my home icon takes me into the empty new one. i want it to be the old /home, how do i do this?
<duhamel> anybody know what to do?
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-14
<hugh_mann> hi there, never used chat before, just checking it out
<ailo> hugh_mann: Hello
<hugh_mann> hello ailo
<hugh_mann> hello
<ailo> hugh_mann: Not a great deal of activity here, normally. Mostly people asking for help. If you like, check out #opensourcemusicians. No one talking there now, but the channel has a bit more users
<hugh_mann> ta, ailo, i will later, just trying to understand how to work chat
<ailo> hugh_mann: New to Ubuntu Studio?
<ailo> hugh_mann: Which chat program are you using, btw?
<hugh_mann> one month, it's great, new to chat
<hugh_mann> xchat
<ailo> I added a short tut on xchat here http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/IRC
<ailo> No pictures yet.
<hugh_mann> sorry, i don't understand,
<ailo> The link is to a page with a short tutorial on how to use xchat, but since you're already here, you probably know all of it
<hugh_mann> ah, tutorial, sorry
<hugh_mann> ok, i'll check it, ta
<hugh_mann> hey, that looks really useful, i'll read it before I continue. Thanks for pointer
<ailo> hugh_mann: Feel free to look around in the wiki. I doesn't contain everything, but you might find some useful info here and there http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<hugh_mann> it's OK, i'm still just testing stuff, no reply necessary
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-16
<al4nc4ds> 16:43 < al4nc4ds> exist kernel latency more 3.2.23-31-lowlatency?
<al4nc4ds> 16:43 < al4nc4ds> by cannonical ubuntu-studio 12.04
<al4nc4ds> ?
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-17
<_raven> hi
<_raven> any plugin to adjust project/file loudness to ebu128?
<ailo> _raven: Try #opensourcemusicians and #ardour
<ailo> I've never come across that before, but could be it is something quite trivial
<webjazz> hello yall
<webjazz> hello anteye
<anteye> Hey friend!
<anteye> Getting into a lot here, but so far no problems. Just learning curve. Glad to know this group is here...
<webjazz> trying out irc with xchat
<anteye> My fav client mac or linux
<webjazz> linux
<webjazz> also trying ubuntu studio 12 for the 1st time by the way..
<anteye> Same here
<anteye> Jack worked and i was vry happy
<webjazz> i d like to do some simple midi sequencing. finding it hard
<webjazz> which software package should i use to begin with?
<webjazz> found qtractor but how to connect sounds and the virtual keyboard?
<ailo> webjazz: qjackctl -> Connect -> alsa
<ailo> There's two kinds of midi. Mostly everything supports alsa midi. There's also jack midi, which is under "Connect -> Midi"
<ailo> To make the two talk to each other, there's something called a2jmidid
<ailo> It needs to be run from the command line
<webjazz> ran the command now in jack under midi i have a2j as readable and writable. and now?
<webjazz> thx for the hints btw
<ailo> webjazz: If you just want to connect the virtual keyboard with qtractor, I think both should be visible under the "Alsa" tab
<ailo> Just select the two you want to connect, and click "Connect"
<ailo> webjazz: Every alsa midi application will appear under the "a2j" readable and writable clients, making them connectable with jack midi applications
<ailo> One application that only supports jack midi is Ardour 3
<ailo> However, qtractor and the virtual keyboard both use alsa midi, so you don't really need a2jmidid for them
<webjazz> is there a tutorial about this somewhere cause i am not sure what i am doing..
<ailo> webjazz: Am I right in that you are using vkeybd and qtractor?
<ailo> (Ubuntu Studio will probably have such tutorials ready, but not until next release :( )
<webjazz> yes id like those to talk to eachother and to a sound generator
<ailo> webjazz: Under qjacktl -> Connect -> Alsa, you can connect them to each other
<ailo> Select "Virtual Keyboard" from the left field, and "Qtractor" from the right field. Then hit "Connect"
<ailo> The default qtractor midi port is 0:master
<ailo> webjazz: If you create a midi channel in qtractor, and begin recording to that track, playing the vkeyb will create notes to it
<webjazz> ok got the connecting bit
<webjazz> so now i connect qtractor out to zynaddsubfx in?
<ailo> webjazz: In qtractor, after creating a new midi track, press the "R" button on that track. Then press the record button in the transport controls.
<ailo> You'll need to save a midi file somewhere, the one that will be written
<ailo> Once you've saved it, and "Record" is selected from the transport, hitting play will start recording
<ailo> When you play vkeyb, you'll see notes appearing in the clip that is created for the newly created track
<webjazz> qtractor is prompting for session data...ok is grayed out
<webjazz> all boxes filed out...
<ailo> If you fill in a name, the ok should be un-greyed
<webjazz> nope, still grey...
<ailo> webjazz: All I did was fill in a name, and it worked
<webjazz> anyways thx for all your help so far. Its getting late here. Are there any other sequencers you d recommend?
<ailo> For midi, museE is a bit more similar to cubase, but the audio part is no fun
<ailo> For audio, ardour is great
<ailo> hydrogen is a terrific drum machine / tracker
<ailo> As for synths and such, I don't use them much myself
<ailo> yoshimi is popular though
<ailo> webjazz: hydrogen is easily synced with either ardour or qtractor, using jack transport
<webjazz> managed to save the session, had to choose home/music
<ailo> There's a new project in the works too - openoctave, but it's not in the repo
<ailo> rosegarden might be nice, if you find it works for you
<ailo> That's another DAW
<webjazz> DAW?
<ailo> digital audio workstation
<ailo> rosegarden has midi/audio and scoring
<ailo> webjazz: Almost forgot lmms
<webjazz> actually recorded some notes now...many thx
<webjazz> not hearing any sound though....but i got 2 go...where do you live?
<ailo> Er, Sweden. Being a night owl right now
<webjazz> I am in Holland. hope to catch you later, u ve been a big help!
<webjazz> cheers, Henk
<ailo> webjazz: Thanks. Hope you find some useful tools
<webjazz> bye!
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-10
<jeevanus_> hai, my suspend is not authorized for all users
<jeevanus_> can to make it for all users?
<jeevanus_> it works 1ly in root
<jeevanus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749477/
<wip> ohayou
<wip> anybody used http://code.google.com/p/juced/
<wip> i should pointed to http://code.google.com/p/juced/wiki/ApplicationJost
<wip> http://www.anticore.org/jucetice/?page_id=4
<zequence> wip: Seems old. Never heard of it
<zequence> wip: falktx is developing a universal host though
<wip> native support for vst...
<zequence> Carla I think it's called (I forget names)
<zequence> https://github.com/falkTX/Carla
<zequence> wip: It's available in the kxstudio repo https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/kxstudio
<wip> zequence, hum E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<wip> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<wip> when trying to install carla
<zequence> wip: How are you trying to install it?
<wip> ppa
<wip> Depends: liblinuxsampler but it is not installable
<zequence> So you added the ppa?
<wip> yes
<zequence> Actually, I should have warned you that the system will be changed after you install something from it
<zequence> did you try: sudo apt-get install -f
<wip> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<wip> the thing is carla depends on a bunch of stuff not available
<wip> libntk0.0 python3-liblo
<zequence> wip: Talk to falktx himsel
<zequence> you can find him at #kxstudio
<wip> thx zequence !
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-11
<brian_> thankyou all for all your incredible work with the ubuntu studio community
<OpenStage6527> I'd like to place ad ad banner for ubuntu studio on my website's index page. I was thinking of using a few of these images cycled randomly. http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/02/20-breathtaking-ubuntu-studio-wallpaper.html Would there be any problems with me doing this?
<zequence> OpenStage6527: I only recognize a few of those from artwork that has been used with the Ubuntu Studio distro
<zequence> OpenStage6527: All you need to do is make sure the artwork is free license
<zequence> OpenStage6527: We have a square banner that we use ourselves as an ad kind of thing
<zequence> http://ubuntustudio.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/ubuntu-studio_box-banner_1304_02_by_madeinkobaia.png
<zequence> We'll be making more versions of that
<zequence> You are free to use it if you want
<OpenStage6527> yeah okay
<OpenStage6527> coll thanks
<OpenStage6527> cool*
<w_> w
<aeatrr> Does
<aeatrr> Does this distro support all m-audio midi keyboards?*
<holstein> the question could/should be, do all/any maudio keyboards support this distro
<wip> hey all, i am an happy man, festige works i can now use some free vst-i! why its not installed by default on ubuntustudio?
<holstein> wip: right off the top of my hat? its likely something to do with licensing
<wip> holstein, yep i was wondering about this, i didnt have to download anything from steinberg... not that i mind ;)
<holstein> wip: feel free and /join the #ubuntustudio-devel channel and mailing lists
<wip> holstein, thx! zequence and you have been a great help for me to setup my system, merci - arigato - thx
<wip> i have to say that i am now curious to try the kxstudio distribution
<wip> my system is now using the ppa
<wip> i dont mind for now, i just want to make noise, but eventually i want a stable system tweaked for my needs
<holstein> i thought falk was not doing an actual release anymore, but if he has a CD it'll be live
<holstein> AFAIK, if you are using the ppa, you are using KXstudio
<wip> yes live, but i think you can install a live distribution
<holstein> wip: thats what im saying
<holstein> wip: i actually *dont* think you install a distro
<wip> but hey i dont understand, i had to download 486mb of updates so i guess theres a difference
<holstein> wip: kxstudio is, or was, ubuntu with falks ppa's
<holstein> wip: there is *quite* a difference.. im just saying, you are now using kxstudio, not ubuntustudio
<wip> the system looks exactly like the old one, i guess some audios app got updated
<wip> the kernel?
<holstein> wip: most audio apps are repackaged
<holstein> AFAIK, we use the same kernel falk does now-a-days
<holstein> there is (as the creator of AVlinux said) less reasons to repackage audio applications these days, since things tend to just work
<mydoghasworms> Did some drum kit in Hydrogen go missing after the upgrade to 13.04?
<holstein> mydoghasworms: i would just load whatever kits you want.. that would be an an application basis
<holstein> mydoghasworms: some kits could go missing from an upgrade from an older version of hydrogem to a newer version
<mydoghasworms> holstein, two of my Hydrogen files, where I had a specific kit loaded, don't work anymore. The specific instruments do not seem to be loaded anymore. How do I see in Hydrogen to which sample file a specific instrument is/was pointing?
<mydoghasworms> holstein, Ah wait, looking into the file I see it is the UltraAcousticKit that seems to have gone missing.
<mydoghasworms> Thanks, at least I have a starting point now.
<mydoghasworms> It does kind of suck though.
<mydoghasworms> Suck a lot, actually.
<mydoghasworms> Wow, there is this thread on the Hydrogen website dating back to 2005, saying that the UltraAcousticKit may be removed due to copyright issues: http://www.hydrogen-music.org/hcms/node/634
<mydoghasworms> But it was in the previous release. This is rather puzzling.
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> mydoghasworms: if it was infringing on copyright, they would have had to pull it
<holstein> im sure if you search around, you can find it.. i would just load up a liveCD with an older version of hydrogen and grab it.. if it cant be included, it cant be included
<holstein> mydoghasworms: ubuntustudio didnt take it out
<mydoghasworms> holstein, Sure, it's just odd that threads I am finding around this date back some 9 years (there are others), yet it was in the hydrogen-drumkits package that shipped with UbuntuStudio 12.10.
<mydoghasworms> But, OK I think it answers my question. Thanks.
<holstein> mydoghasworms: i was in the hydrogen version we shipped
<holstein> mydoghasworms: the versions werent changing much from what i remember
<mydoghasworms> holstein, OK, even more weird is that listing the files from packages.ubuntu.com for Raring show the files.
<mydoghasworms> While when I do dpkg -L hydrogen-drumkits, it is missing.
<mydoghasworms> Wonder if my upgrade was somehow defective.
<holstein> mydoghasworms: could be that we shipped the older version, and its updated now
<mydoghasworms> I will forcibly reinstall that package and see what happens.
<mydoghasworms> holstein, Aha! Forcing reinstall is fetching packages from the KX Studio ppa. I think that probably explains everything.
<holstein> well, if you are using kxstudio, you should be in #kxstudio , and check with falk to see if he repackaged it
<mydoghasworms> holstein, I am actually using UbuntuStudio, but added the KX Studio ppas, because I wanted to try some of the programs. But I never used them anyway, so easiest will just be to remove the ppas and update my system again.
<mydoghasworms> holstein, Many thanks.
<holstein> mydoghasworms: then, you are *not* running ubuntustudio
<holstein> mydoghasworms: you are welcome here, and in #kxstudio as well... but the ppa's are not something we support here.. though falk does a great job
<mydoghasworms> holstein, Of course, I understand. Sorry to have wasted your time.
<holstein> mydoghasworms: i dont consider it that, at all.. just being clear.. and also pointing out the relevant and helpful kxstudio community
<holstein> another great place.. #opensourcemusicians
<studio-user739> hello how are you ?
<studio-user939> hi everyone
<studio-user939> It's my first time here, and I'm actually new to "Ubuntu
<studio-user939> I'm having some troubles with the new Ubuntu studio, more precisly with the wifi driver
<studio-user939> Somewhere I read that in order to install the driver I sould go to system-administrator-driver...but in this version under system I don't have such comand...
<OvenWerk1> studio-user939: The wireless driver should already be there
<studio-user939> That's what I've though, but the wifi isn't working
<studio-user939> and I though it may be because of the wifi driver
<OvenWerk1> studio-user939: I am not the best person to help with that, mine just works.
<OvenWerk1> You do have to put in the password/phrase
<studio-user939> what do you mean?
<OvenWerk1> Does the netmanager applet show any nearby APs?
<OvenWerk1> Most APs (access points, AKA routers) are password protected.
<studio-user939> the problem is not that I can't connect to the router...but that the wifi doesn't work at all. I cannot even see the connections (routers)
<OvenWerk1> OK, do you know what chipset your wlan is?
<OvenWerk1> Is it internal? A PC card? USB dongle?
<studio-user939> internal...I think...
<OvenWerk1> Laptop then?
<OvenWerk1> Does the unit have a switch to turn wireless on and off?
<studio-user939> Yes, it's a button, but it doesn't work...
<OvenWerk1> ok, in a terminal, assuming you just tried the switch to turn off and on, try:
<OvenWerk1> dmesg |tail
<OvenWerk1> That should give you last 10 lines of dmesg
<OvenWerk1> See if there is any mention of a pci or usb device
<OvenWerk1> There is a better way of looking for the device type, but I don't know it.
<OvenWerk1> There is probably a factoid that gives hints too.
<OvenWerk1> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<studio-user939> ok, let me try
<OvenWerk1> I'm going to have to go for a bit. I need to swap out my server.
<studio-user939> typing dmesg |tail that's what I get:
<studio-user939> [ 2376.521590] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
<studio-user939>  [ 2376.521593] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
<studio-user939>  [ 2376.521595] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
<studio-user939>  [ 2376.521597] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)
<studio-user939>  [ 2376.630429] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)
<studio-user939> [ 2376.644874] b43-phy0: Found PHY: Analog 6, Type 5 (LP), Revision 1
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-12
<Guest72199> OK guys, I am stuck here and could seriously use a hand.
<Guest72199> Here the situation:  I have a Samsung 700Z5A laptop - I can not install ubuntu 12.10 or 13.04 unless upgrading from 12.04 LTS..... I switched to studio because, well, way better for what I do, pleasently surprised.... so, I install 13.04.  No go.  12.10 no go.  12.04 good.  Upgrade to 12.10, no go... says its good but screen just turns on and off after reboot.  so i stay on 12.04... then after a few hours of successful
<Guest72199> setting up the screen begins to flicker with horozontal/vertical lines HORRIBLY.... i searched and found a kernal to DL and it stopped the issue. Mind you, it started out of nowhere... THEN
<Guest72199> when its fixed i now can not see the menus right, specifically the white colors
<Guest72199> i am using the NOX theme and it looks horrible
<Guest72199> so i switch to a dark ugly theme so see, and come here to beg for some help... as ive been at this for a long damn time (months if you count from when I started w/ ubuntu and my  other issues) and Ive got work in the AM and I feel like I'll go nuts if I go to bed without resolving this crap.
<Guest72199> I could take a screen snap or something?  I don't know what to say, remote desktop assistence, I am stuck here and reeeeally could use some help, it would be appreciated beyond words.
<Guest72199> Anyone?
<josue> hola
<OvenWerks> N4
<OvenWerks> N5
<OvenWerks> N6
<pylot> hi there, anyone able to help me with an update issue?
<zequence> pylot: What kind of problem are you having?
<pylot> when i go to install the last few updates, i'm getting an untrusted package message, i click ok and then the update manager crashes.
<zequence> pylot: if you want to update, do it from the terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zequence> that's what the update manager does
<pylot> tried already, the terminal crashes to. that's why i'm getting a bit frustrated ahaha
<zequence> how does it crash?
<zequence> what exactly is crashing?
<pylot> hang on.... i may have got it working.
<pylot> it appears the the manager doesnt want to work at all now... but i do seem to have got the updates through terminal at long last.
<zequence> It would have very strange if the terminal would crash because of apt-get
<zequence> it would have <been>..
<pylot> my thoughts exactly. seemed odd to me to.
<zequence> pylot: Is the application called "update-manager". I'm not on a Ubuntu Studio system right now. Once you're done with updating, you could check by just running "update-manager" from the terminal
<zequence> If you get a crash again in the future, please do a bug report on it
<zequence> Get yourself an account at http://launchpad.net
<zequence> then, from a terminal, do: ubuntu-bug <appname>
<zequence> if, update-manager: ubuntu-bug update-manager
<pylot> i've been sending bug and error reports for everything that crashes.... i was getting a lot of them at the begining.
<zequence> ok
<zequence> but, if none was sent about update-manager, then you might need to do it manually, and that is the way to do it
<pylot> true that. i should already be set with launchpad. so i'll do that next.
<pylot> thanks for the help zequence, seems just chatting things through can help :)
<zequence> pylot: That's often the case it seem :)
<pylot> after running ap-get in terminal the update manager has kicked in to... sometimes i feel i have a ghost in my system
<contrapunctus> Hey guys. UbuntuStudio 12.04, why does xfce4-power-manager still run on startup when I've unchecked it in startup settings?
<zequence> contrapunctus: I'd assume it is run by root
<contrapunctus> Hey, zequence, long time ^^ I guess I'd have to login as root to remove it?
<zequence> contrapunctus: ps -Ao comm,user | grep xfce4-power-manager
<zequence> ..if the process is called that
<zequence> contrapunctus: I'd make sure why it is run first
<zequence> or you could just show a list of all process: ps -Ao comm,user
<contrapunctus> The first command gives nothing o.o
<contrapunctus> oh, I think you'd want me to restart before I issue that command.
<contrapunctus> because it's not running atm
<zequence> ah
<contrapunctus> brb! :)
<contrapunctus> zequence - How weird is this? First, I give that command, and still nothing, even though the power man is running right there.
<contrapunctus> Well, I changed it to 'grep 'xfce4'. It appeared as xfce4-power-man anon.
<contrapunctus> (anon being username)
<contrapunctus> xfce4-taskmanager too shows it as being run by user :\
<zequence> I really don't know much about this stuff, but perhaps there are more than one way to create autostarts for users
<zequence> s/there/is/
<contrapunctus> Hm...
<jeevanus_> haloo
<holstein> o//
<acerimmer> jeevanus_, greetings
<jeevanus_> acerimmer: hai
<jeevanus_> anyone there?
<DarkEra> jeevanus_, if you have a question just ask and see if someone is able to help you :)
<jeevanus_> my suspend is not working
<jeevanus_> it says it is not authorized for my user
<jeevanus_> "failed to suspend session" "not authorized"
<cub> Ah I remember that thread on ubuntuforums
<jeevanus_> hibernation is working
<jeevanus_> But i think it works for my root user, here is the authorization for my user and root user http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749477/
<jeevanus_> please check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749477/
<jeevanus_> cub: can you please provide the link, if possible ?
<cub> I couldn't find it. Perhaps I remember wrong and we chatted in here?
<holstein> jeevanus_: you can also try the more populated channels, since that is not an ubuntustudio specific issue
<holstein> jeevanus_: i would try different kernels live.. see what, if any, support suspend out of the box
<jeevanus_> holstein: I have tried with ubuntu channel also, no reply from them also...
<jeevanus_> can some one explain what is this command is doing?
<jeevanus_> xfce4-power-manager --dump
<holstein> jeevanus_: actually,, it seems the issue is just permissions
<holstein> jeevanus_: what user are you using? is it one you made?
<jeevanus_> holstein: ya the permissions, how to modify it?
<jeevanus_> ya one i made
<holstein> jeevanus_: so, that is the issue
<holstein> jeevanus_: the user permissions... you can stop messing wth other things
<holstein> jeevanus_: have you changed anything else trying to "fix" this?
<jeevanus_> nop
<jeevanus_> I haven't
<jeevanus_> just need to know how to modify the permissions?
<cub> the xfce4-power-manager --dump on my VM box with ordinary user show "Authorized to suspend: True"
<cub> so somewhere it must have changed.
<jeevanus_> cub: but for me in root user it shows the same as yours
<cub> yeah
<jeevanus_> in my admin user it is Authorized to suspend: False
<jeevanus_> cub, holstein: can u find anything here: man xfce4-power-manager
<cub> which version were you runing?
<jeevanus_>  Xfce power manager version 1.0.11
<cub> I meant ubuntu. :)
<holstein> jeevanus_: i would set that to match cub 's settings and test. make a backup.. know how to revert
<holstein> "Authorized to suspend: True"
<jeevanus_> holstein: problem is I don't know where to edit it
<holstein> 11:19 < jeevanus_> in my admin user it is Authorized to suspend: False
<holstein> ^^ where ever that is, for the user in question
<holstein> i would think you are probably looking at a system wide file
<NickG> I had a problem the other day with suspending/reboot, etc.  Apparently my power manager wasn't running, so it didn't know what to do.
<jeevanus_> i don't understand tis :(
<cub> perhaps already tried, but if you right click your name in the upper right corner
<cub> and choose Properties, is Suspend checked there?
<cub> It should open a window called Action Buttons
<jeevanus_> there is suspend, but no properties
<cub> did you really right click then?
<jeevanus_> yes
<jeevanus_> it goes to panel properties if i right click
<cub> do you run Us 12.04 or 13.04?
<jeevanus_> 12.04
<holstein> jeevanus_: change the settings where you found that statement
<cub> me too. If I right click my name I get Properties, Move, Remove & Panels in a menu
<Guest40950> Hey guys, I was here last night for a few hours with no luck, buncha folks in the room but no replies.  I am having some issues with my Ubuntu Studio installation, I can give some pretty decent background info but my two areas, in order of concern - are a flashing screen that is REALLY messing with the white colors and no ability to right click anything at all
<Guest40950> yeah, they greys are looking pretty funky right about now too, flashing
<cub> I gotta run though, sry
<zequence> Guest40950: perhaps a problem with support for your monitor
<jeevanus_> cub: okay thanks
<zequence> Guest40950: Did you try using another one, and if a laptop, adding an external?
<Guest40950> well
<jeevanus_> holstein: there is no where i found to change settings
<NickG> jeevanus, if you create another user account, does the suspend work in that one?
<holstein> 11:19 < jeevanus_> in my admin user it is Authorized to suspend: False
<Guest40950> i had ubuntu 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04 (not studio) and never had either issue
<holstein> jeevanus_: when you said that, where were you seeing that?
<Guest40950> pleanty of others, which are not in play now, but these two are pretty intense and only since using STUDIO
<jeevanus_> i have a command called  xfce4-power-manager --customize which opens my GUI for power manager
<zequence> jeevanus_: There's a utility called xfce4-power-manager-settings
<jeevanus_> there is no option for changing authorization
<zequence> jeevanus_: Have you checked it out?
<holstein> Guest40950: flashing screen.. i would look at the graphics driver.. i would try nomodeset, even if from a live CD
<jeevanus_> i saw it in a command called xfce4-power-manager --dump
<holstein> Guest40950: remove studio from the equation
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<zequence> ah, maybe it's a gui program..
<jeevanus_> zequence: nop, i ll try
<Guest40950> ok, so, I am not completly clueless BUT I am not all so in tune here, what do you mean by nomodese even from live cd
<zequence> it doesn't really have any options
<holstein> Guest40950: if you had issues that were not in studio, but are now, its likely due to a kernel change, or something else
<holstein> !nomodeset | Guest40950
<ubottu> Guest40950: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> Guest40950: i use that as a test for graphis support
<holstein> Guest40950: also, if you have an nvidia or ATI chip, you can try the open, closed, and vesa drivers
<Guest40950> i have usb i created with ubuntu and studio 12.04 LTS< they are the ONLY versions that install, I can normally (not always) upgrade.  I have reinstalled Ubuntu and Studio 50 times in the last month.  And, I JUST got rid of Ubuntu for Studio because I am really only using my laptop for audio recording and graphic arts stuff
<jeevanus_> zequence: ya it doesn't have such option
<holstein> Guest40950: so, choose, install, and come here.. dont remove, or reinstall til you come here
<jeevanus_> it is same as xfce4-power-manager --customize
<Guest40950> ok one second, ill be right back i am going to look at this link... now, do I download these drivers from terminal?  the site?  which do I try?  YOu listed 2 or 3.
<holstein> Guest40950: use the live CD.. try nomodeset.. try other graphics drivers.. elaborate about what fails when trying to install 13.04.. its likely graphics driver support
<zequence> jeevanus_: To find out all the files included with xfce4-power-manager, do: dpkg -L xfce4-power-manager
<zequence> if the package is called that
<holstein> Guest40950: do you have ati or nvidia hardware?
<Guest40950> I think my chip is NiVIDA but I cant figure out how to be sure of that.
<holstein> Guest40950: confirm
<Guest40950> AND thank you SO MUCH for the help.
<holstein> Guest40950: you can look from the live CD... lspci from a terminal
<holstein> !ati | Guest40950 you can mark this and refer to it for help
<ubottu> Guest40950 you can mark this and refer to it for help: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Guest40950> its a new samsung laptop, samsung 700z5a
<Guest40950> ok
<Guest40950> looking now
<jeevanus_> zequence: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5758586/
<zequence> jeevanus_: this is the only config file I see /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-power-manager.xml
<Guest40950> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5758598/
<Guest40950> man, this screen is getting worse fast again, so hard to see sometimes.
<Guest40950> So, the link for nomdeset - its telling me to simply open terminal and paste " acpi_osi= "
<Guest40950> that is all?
<jeevanus_> zequence: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5758606/
<jeevanus_> can't find anything there
<jeevanus_> need i go through root user/
<jeevanus_> ?
<zequence> jeevanus_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/929537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 929537 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Cannot suspend with xfce4-power-manager" [Medium,Fix released]
<zequence> jeevanus_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/929537/comments/4
<jeevanus_> hmm
<Guest40950> So, this guide is seemingly over my head....so, what precisely is my next step?  I apoligize for being in a rush, my monitor is getting worse and worse and its harder to read text
<Guest40950> kinda nervous.
<jeevanus_> zequence: thanks, ll try
<jeevanus_> zequnce to suspend, i can go to terminal root and give this command
<jeevanus_> Error org.freedesktop.UPower.GeneralError: not authorized
<Guest40950> Yeah I am reading this guide through and through but its got so many variations I am completly lost as to what applies to me and how to accomplish it.
<jeevanus_> sorry 1 sec
<jeevanus_> dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend
<jeevanus_> but if i give in admin user it says Error org.freedesktop.UPower.GeneralError: not authorized
<jeevanus_> i think the error is in some module called UPower
<jeevanus_> xfce4-power-manager has nothing to do with our problem it seems
<holstein> if you can suspend as another user, the "error" is in the permissions.. not the system
<Guest40950> hey guys my screen is practacly not readable, any  quick help would be greatly appreciated cause ive no corse of action if this goes bad... no other coputer, no way to use one.
<holstein> Guest40950: quick help would be, try nomodeset.. you can try it from a live CD
<jeevanus_> is there any permissions manager :P in ubuntustudio?
<Guest40950> so, you want me to boot from my usb?
<Guest40950> i dont have a ubuntu dvd
<Guest40950> i have it on my flash
<holstein> Guest40950: i dont want you to do anything.. im suggestiong it might be easeier to test nomodeset from a live CD
<Guest40950> but, what am i doing?  re-installing?  i am confused
<holstein> Guest40950: you are trying nomodeset.. "safe graphics mode"
<holstein> Guest40950: you are experiencing what i see as graphics issues related to graphics driver support.. you try another driver, using nomodeset, and test that theory
<Guest40950> ok, gotcha.  so, boot from usb, try dont install, F6, Nomodeset, run and come here to relay info?
<holstein> thats what i do.. when i have graphics issues.. i test that, and any/all other drivers
<Guest40950> alright thank you SO MUCH again, ill be back soon.
<holstein> Guest40950: please do.. adn if its dead/slow here, go to #xubuntu or #ubuntu
<holstein> Guest40950: your issue is not ubuntutsudio specific, and it can be slow here
<zequence> jeevanus_: permissions are handled with groups, but don't think that's the problem
<zequence> jeevanus_: Sorry about the bug report. I mixed up the dates. Thought this year 2012
<jeevanus_> okay
<zequence> which would have meant, the fix was not done in 12.04, but in 13.04
<zequence> maybe it's another bug
<holstein> i would load up the live CD, test suspend, and see
<zequence> I would google: xfce4-power-manager ubuntu 12.04 suspend
<zequence> This was my first hit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2148900
<zequence> jeevanus_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<zequence> the file to edit /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla
<jeevanus_> zequence: gedit /etc/UPower/UPower.conf
<jeevanus_> is there anything i need to modify this?
<zequence> no, I don't think so
<jeevanus_> ok
<marco> OK guys, the flashy screen guy is back!
<marco> With some info....
<jeevanus_> zequence: is this related to UPower?
<jeevanus_> my hibernation is working fine
<Guest69874> First things first.... i didnt set nomdeset cause i made a mistake, but, interestingly enough the screen did NOT FLASH on live cd
<Guest69874> now, here i am back on my boot and im getting no flashing either... i did type 2 commands into terminal from thqt link, though i didnt think they did anything
<zequence> jeevanus_: I'm not an expert on power management, but I would say no, not related to UPower
<Guest69874> but, upon reboot i noticed a disturbing message on the screen a bunch
<zequence> jeevanus_: The file I told you has to do with permissions
<zequence> jeevanus_: I would look at it to see what it says about suspend
<jeevanus_> i tried this jeevanus@jeevanus-HCL-ME-Laptop:~$ dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend
<jeevanus_> Error org.freedesktop.UPower.GeneralError: not authorized
<zequence> jeevanus_: We already know you are not authorized
<jeevanus_> thats y i thought it might be related to UPower
<Guest69874> "No caching mode present, assuming drive cache writethrough."  something about SDC and soething about raedon or somthing, i can get more info if necessary.
<Guest69874> annnd the blinking started.
<zequence> Guest69874: nvidia card, right?
<zequence> Guest69874: I'd use an external monitor, install the OS, install proprietary drivers, then see
<Guest69874> ok so i have no monitor avl.
<holstein> !ati | Guest69874 i would refer to this, and intall an appropriate prop drivers ^^
<ubottu> Guest69874 i would refer to this, and intall an appropriate prop drivers ^^: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Guest69874> its a laptop
<holstein> you can do that via tty
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<zequence> Guest69874: try the 13.04 live DVD
<holstein> if you have to
<Guest69874> when i try 12.10 or 13 it wont work
<Guest69874> says installs fine
<Guest69874> screen on and off at reboot
<holstein> Guest69874: if you are not using a proprietary driver from the site listed above, please install that and test
<jeevanus_> zequence: solved the issue i think
<jeevanus_> i edited sudoedit /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.disable-suspend.pkla
<zequence> makes sense
<jeevanus_> zequence: made ResultActive=no to ResultActive=yes
<jeevanus_> let me check completely and come again
<zequence> jeevanus_: the question is, why was it disabled in the first place
<jeevanus_> thanks for your valuable time
<zequence> maybe for a good reason?
<jeevanus_> because it was ResultActive=no
<jeevanus_> by default
<Guest69874> ok
<jeevanus_> i made it ResultActive=yes
<Guest69874> ati, not nvida
<zequence> jeevanus_: No, I mean why would someone do that?
<Guest69874> marco@Marco:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<Guest69874> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Guest69874> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Whistler [Radeon HD 6600M/6700M/7600M Series]
<zequence> jeevanus_: Someone disabled it for a reason
<zequence> jeevanus_: otherwise, it would have been enabled by default
<jeevanus_> I haven't disabled it, it came when i installed swap space.
<jeevanus_> before i used swap space, hibernation did't work,
<jeevanus_> may be i might have mistakenly changed some while im struggling with enabling hibernation
<zequence> jeevanus_: I think you are coming to wrong conclusions
<zequence> the file that you edited was written by someone. it belongs to an application
<zequence> or a package
<jeevanus_> oh
<jeevanus_> how to find it? any logs?
<zequence> jeevanus_: dpkg -S /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.disable-suspend.pkla
<zequence> to find out which package it belongs to
<Guest69874> also, it gives instructions for ubuntu 9 and 10, i cant find the section hardware drivers
<zequence> it looks to me like Ubuntu has disabled suspend. the filename, after all, is: com.disable-suspend.pkla
<jeevanus_> zequence: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.disable-suspend.pkla.
<zequence> jeevanus_: you didn't add the dot at the end, did you?
<zequence> you could try: dpkg -S com.ubuntu.disable-suspend
<Guest69874> and there u go, radeon driver
<Guest69874> on startup  i had issues w that
<zequence> or: com.ubuntu.disable-suspend.pkla
<jeevanus_> problem arissed when I was trying to enable swap apace from this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<jeevanus_> ok ll try
<zequence> jeevanus_: was suspend disabled before that?
<jeevanus_> nop, it was active
<jeevanus_> but hibernation was disabled
<zequence> I see
<jeevanus_> i tried to enable hibernation
<zequence> well, then it was not a part of the default installation then
<jeevanus_> that time suspend got disabled
<jeevanus_> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern *com.ubuntu.disable-suspend*.
<jeevanus_> no it wasn't part of it, during installation i skipped the step which says to create swap space
<jeevanus_> later created swap partition by GPart
<jeevanus_> then configured swap for hibernation
<jeevanus_> while configuring hibernation, this problem came
<zequence> could be those files are added as a result of using some tool
<jeevanus_> hmm
<Guest69874> hey guys, so i have to put in my info on the amd website (http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx) from this: ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5758713/ ) but cant seem to find the proper information
<Guest69874> i dont see answers in that terminal entry to the questions asked on the amd site provided through the ubuntu forums link
<Guest69874> >?
<Guest69874> ?
<Guest69874> is anyone around im still stuck
<NickG> What's going on?
<Guest69874> kinda loosing it here, been wasting too many days with this.  i feel like w the right info i can resolbe
<Guest69874> ah thanks man
<Guest69874> So, i am thiking my graphics driver is not right
<NickG> Yah, I know that feeling.  Lets see if I got some info
<NickG> whats the symptoms?
<Guest69874> my screen, the whites mainly, flash, greys too
<Guest69874> when i start up i get message
<Guest69874> "No caching mode page present, assuming drive cache writethrough" and somehting about SDC and something about my raedon driver
<NickG> hold on a sec brb
<Guest69874> i was informed going to this page:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Guest69874> which led me here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<Guest69874> and than to my terminal where i got these results:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5758817/
<Guest69874> lastly, likely unrelated, i can not right click anything.
<Guest69874> and, let me just say, thank you beyond words for helping, really going nuts here, just wanna be DONE and use this damn thing.
<Guest69874> ah just saw the message, gotcha.
<Guest69874> Hello?
<Guest69874> Is ANYONE available?
<Guest69874> I'm really loosing it here, man.... everytime I try to resolve something another issue arises and unfortunately it seems everyone is elsewhere....
<DarkEra> if i had the knowledge i would help. And don't forget, we are all volunteers spread all over the world and not getting paid to do this. :)
<NickG> Guest69874: I was unable to use my touchpad to click on things, and instead, had to click the button.  This was remedied in the control center by going into the touchpad preferences, check that for your right click problem
<NickG> As far as the graphics, Linux doesn't really need proprietary drivers, as I understand it.  I have never had to play around with any drivers, it always appeared to work out of the box.
<NickG> It could be a refresh rate, I know that causes similar symptoms
<NickG> At work my moniter was set to a 60hz refresh rate, which caused the blacks and dark colors to... go wavy... it's hard to explain, but I thought I was tripping out at first
<wip> W: [pulseaudio] module-jack-source.c: JACK error >Cannot use real-time scheduling (RR/5)(1: Operation not permitted)<
<wip> when launching manually pulseaudio (i have a whole bunch of problem with it right now)
<wip> mainly because i connected a midi controller akai mpk49 and pulse was trying to use it as a soundcard....
<wip> btw, in 13.04 for an unknown reason, u-s installed a generic kernel...
<DarkEra> did you upgrade it from 12.10 to 13.04?
<wip> DarkEra, thx no fresh install of 13.04 - it was working well until i reboot my computer with the midi keyboard plugged in...
<DarkEra> because i encountered a problem with a upgrade from 13.04 to the development cycle and also pulled in a generic kernel
<wip> oh ok, that must be it... i removed the generic kernel to force using the rt
<DarkEra> Ubuntu Studio 13.04 shouldn't pull in a generic kernel at all
<wip> then the problem happened (but when trying to start it manually i had a message that the akai mpk49 didnt have a soundcard oO
<wip> i agree! i really want to switch back to 12.04
<wip> i have all sort of problems with 13.04
<wip> but my system is now so unstable because i have also installed kxstudio on top of it with many test/error of my parts
<DarkEra> unless you installed the generic yourself of course. I need to check that later on, i'm not on 13.04 at the moment.
<DarkEra> that's all beyond my knowledge
<wip> nope, the generic kernel was install by an update
<wip> me too
<DarkEra> hold on, i'm going to check my 13.04 install
<DarkEra> brb
<NickG> Should still have the low latency kernel
<NickG> 3.8 i think
<wip> Linux pscbox 3.8.0-22-lowlatency
<wip> yes but the generic is more recent so grub use it by default
<wip> anyone using ubuntu-studio 12.04 with kxstudio on top (ppa) and Cadence
<NickG> oo
<wip> i have so many problems with it in 13.04 i was wondering if its Cadence or my installation
<NickG> no i havent
<NickG> I use the tools provided in US
<DarkEra> wip, i just checked ubuntu studio 13.04 which i installed when it was released as stable. There's no generic kernel in the updates on my end
<NickG> whats kxstudio?
<wip> well i have to say that kxstudio is really really neat, bunch of plugins and for me... vst supports!
<wip> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/
<wip> just for this it worth it: http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/KXStudio:Applications:Carla
<wip> DarkEra, well i am very very sure that i didn't install the generic kernel myself, BUT of course i did a apt-get dist-upgrade...
<wip> or maybe when i installed kxstudio... dont know
<DarkEra> even then it it shouldn't pull in a generic kernel. It could be the KXstudio stuff maybe
 * wip is hoping for a merge of kxstudio and ubuntu-studio :)
<DarkEra> :)
<DarkEra> i might be back later, have some things to do
<holstein> kxstudio *is* a merge of ubuntustudio and kxstudio
<holstein> its built on ubuntu
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-13
<inahd> hello, im am being frustrated by my microphone... got linux mint to hear the sound from it but getting the sound to ardour is frustrating me. i am using a lexicon alpha usb soundcard thing, apparently jack isn't recieving its message
<inahd> tried changing the input device to lexicon and usb audio to no avail
<inahd> i feel like i go through this everytime i try to record something. even after so many years of doing this it eludes me how i successfully accomplished it the last time
<inahd> please help me!
<wip> back in ubuntustudio 12.04
<wip> will install kxstudio on top and see if i can manage to use cadence / catia etc... instead of qjackctl and his patchbay (berk)
<holstein> cool
<holstein>  /j #kxstudio since you'll be using it, and not ubuntustudio
<wip> well will stick at both places
<holstein> sure.. im not kicking you out ;) ..just sayin'
<wip> hai
<pylot> anybody able to point me to a good tutorial for qtracktor? i have a basic understanding of how to use it, but something to help me through the jargon would be nice
<cub> pylot, I haven't used it myself but perhaps http://ubuntustudiomusic.wordpress.com/ have some good information?
<pylot> cub, cheers but it seems the blogs a build out of date, im running 13.04 and it talks about the packages in 12.04
<cub> yes, but the jargon shouldn't have changed much?
<pylot> some of it is useful, but even the qtracktor segment is an older build of the application
<pylot> much of the UI is different
<cub> aha
<pylot> cheers anyway, as i said i found some helpful tips for other applications
<ubuntu-studio> Hi guys, I have been having the worst time, for a LONG time now with Ubuntu.  Don't get me wrong, I love it, but, getting it to the place I love is near impossible.  Usually I can fix my issues, than another arises... this time I am just stuck.  I couldn't get my screen to stop flashing and blinking and having lines.  I finally got nomodeset working, I put it BEFORE the words quiet splash (Ive seen people saying to pu
<ubuntu-studio> t it after as well) and the screen appears right for the first time... BUT, now, my resolution is 1024x768 or 8x600 - can't get better - which doesn't work for me.  I need to fix this SO DAMN BAD and I've wasted SO many weeks trying to get things right.... can someone PLEASE help.  God, I'd be grateful, sooo grateful.
<ubuntu-studio> you have to be fucking kidding me.... 15 min and now my screen starts flashing too.... w....t....f....
<ubuntu-studio> hey guys, anyone available?  I've been here a bunch with no luck.  I can't get my graphics driver/card working.  It works fine with Ubuntu but on Ubuntu Studio my screen just keeps flashing, sometimes more than others, but, always - especially noticable on white colors.  Nomodeset didn't work.  ALso my resolution is now set to 1024x768, though I think I can change that with vga=834 after quiet splash - - but, that sti
<ubuntu-studio> ll would not help me resolve my screen issue.  its been days and days.  i need this thing fixed.  PLEASE, anyone help?
<zequence> ubuntu-studio: I don't think anyone here has had your problem
<ubuntu-studio> TheDrums:  You like that band?  Its one of my favs... never seen another listen to them.
<zequence> ubuntu-studio: Sure it's not a XFCE issue?
<ubuntu-studio> zequence:  Do you have ANY idea what I am to do
<ubuntu-studio> I am so freaking stumped.
<ubuntu-studio> Loosing it here, man.
<zequence> At which point does it start to flicker?
<ubuntu-studio> it flickers in the OS
<ubuntu-studio> randomly
<ubuntu-studio> i see no pattern
<zequence> yes, but at which point?
<zequence> after login?
<ubuntu-studio> I've no password to login.
<zequence> at GRUB boot menu?
<ubuntu-studio> So it just logs in automatically.
<zequence> so, after login then..
<ubuntu-studio> No, but, I think I've noticed "Linux for creative humans" slightly be affected.
<zequence> I'd strongly suspect if regular Ubuntu is fine, then your problem starts after logging into the ubuntu Studio session
<ubuntu-studio> okay, that helps to narrow things a bit.... where from here would you say?
<ubuntu-studio> Ive not once had a graphics problem with regular Ubuntu.
<zequence> just to exclude one very remote possibility
<zequence> have you tried different kernels?
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio comes with linux-lowlatency by default
<zequence> Also, do you have this problem on several releases, or only one?
<ubuntu-studio> i am not very informed on kernels, but, i know i need low latency for my recording - and - there was ONE kernel change I made, but it was days ago and i dont recall its name or even if it was a bit successful
<ubuntu-studio> interestingly i am unable to upgrade to 12.10 and up, though once it worked on studio (always fine on ubuntu) and when it DID work on studio I got the screen to only flicker in one spot under the tabs bar in chromium - but - i was not satisfied and now im back to it being horrible and i cant even get 12.10 upgraded again, plus, that update takes a LONG time and says its successful than the screen just turns on and off
<ubuntu-studio>  after boot before linux
<ubuntu-studio> but, my last concern is 12.04, 10 or 13.04 - i just want to use studio and record.  get this screen right again.
<ubuntu-studio> also when i first installed studio i did not have this problem for hours - then it started - but now, eveeeery install i get the problem right off
<ubuntu-studio> is any of this information helpful?
<ubuntu-studio> But, yeah, the problem is on any release - and - I've NEVER been able to install 12.10 or 13.04 Ubuntu or Studio unless I start from the .04 LTS
<zequence> There are two kernels in the repository. linux-lowlatency and linux-generic
<zequence> you could try installing linux-generic, and when booting, select it from the GRUB menu
<zequence> would be good to exclude that as a possibility
<zequence> at which point does installing 12.10 and 13.04 fail?
<ubuntu-studio> hmm
<ubuntu-studio> it fails after it says it is successful
<ubuntu-studio> when i restart
<ubuntu-studio> after boot options
<ubuntu-studio> before "linux for creative humans"
<ubuntu-studio> everytime that is the same
<zequence> how does it fail?
<ubuntu-studio> screen on screen off
<ubuntu-studio> all black
<ubuntu-studio> you just can see the light behind the screen go on and off
<zequence> ok, so the install does not fail, but logging in does not work because of a problem with your screen?
<ubuntu-studio> ah
<ubuntu-studio> yes
<ubuntu-studio> sorry, guess i said that wrong
<zequence> or, rather, you log in, but the screen does not work
<ubuntu-studio> yeah, cause when i go to reinstall it says its reinstalling over whatever version, such as 12.10
<zequence> are the dimensions always wrong?
<zequence> other dimensions than native dimensions may cause the screen to either stay black, or behave badly
<zequence> this could be related to XFCE
<ubuntu-studio> you mean my screen res?
<ubuntu-studio> well, the only time that was off was when i used nomodeset
<ubuntu-studio> also, let me just say how appreciative i am for your assistance - so so grateful for the help.
<ubuntu-studio> i did find online a way to have nomodeset come in my res... by using vga=834 after the quiet splash - -
<ubuntu-studio> never tried it though as nomodeset didnt solve the screen issue
<zequence> yes, I was referring to resolution
<zequence> if resolution is right, then the only thing I can think of is Hz
<ubuntu-studio> 60.1 all day
<zequence> ubuntu-studio: what kind of graphic card was this?
<ubuntu-studio> eh, i had that figured out yesterday, i think ati
<ubuntu-studio> uh
<ubuntu-studio> raedon
<zequence> do this in a terminal:
<zequence> lspci | grep VGA
<zequence> you can paste the line here
<ubuntu-studio> samsung 700z5 laptop
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<ubuntu-studio> ubuntu-studio@ubuntu-studio:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<ubuntu-studio> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ubuntu-studio> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Whistler [AMD Radeon HD 6600M Series]
<ubuntu-studio> so its the 6600 series, i was curious, the box only says one of 3 series, ha.
<ubuntu-studio> driver from the site maybe? i dont know how to install it
<ubuntu-studio> ive even tried to install propritary drivers upon initial install when that option arises to try other drivers.
<ubuntu-studio> funny, i cant right click EVER in 12.04 either, but the one time i was able to upgrade to .10 and 13 the rigt clicking came right back
<zequence> on 12.04, the proprietary drivers are in deed an option
<ubuntu-studio> well, the ones listed wouldnt install
<zequence> actually, I'd just use regular Ubuntu and add Ubuntu Studio meta packages to it
<zequence> would just make things simpler
<zequence> ubuntu-studio: you're mostly interested in audio applications?
<zequence> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio linux-lowlatency
<ubuntu-studio> well, let me ask you a few questions about that.  first of all, what does that mean?  i have grown fond of the application menu, its organized perfectly, audio producton > effects > mixers, etc
<ubuntu-studio> ok, thats for regular ubuntu?  gotcha
<ubuntu-studio> ill have to write this down but its worth it if this solves my issues.
<zequence> you can't get the menu with Unity, but at least the screen will work
<ubuntu-studio> yeah, true.  I will have ALL the same apps?
<zequence> ubuntu-studio: let me write it down for you
<ubuntu-studio> okay, thank you.
<ubuntu-studio> I will save it on a usb drive in a text
<ubuntu-studio> im running off the live cd anyway now
<ubuntu-studio> which i suppose is obvious by the nick
<ubuntu-studio> also, not sure the title for the bottom menu in studio, is that available in ubuntu?  lol, i loved the ubuntu menus till i saw what i could do in studio, ehhh, but, sometimes you gotta give a little to get a little.  its worth it.
<zequence> ubuntu-studio: paste.ubuntu.com/5762175/
<zequence> paste.ubuntu.com/5762175/
<zequence> ah, damn
<zequence> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5762175/
<zequence> ubuntu-studio: I forgot one more thing. After you did those things, reboot
<zequence> then you're all ready for audio production on any Ubuntu flavor
<ubuntu-studio> so, I will do the sudo usermod before the other part?
<ubuntu-studio> to be a member
<ubuntu-studio> aw man, you rule!
<zequence> doesn't matter in which order
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<ubuntu-studio> Now, what of all the installed apps, I download each individually?
<zequence> ubuntustudio-audio will install all the UBuntu Studio audio applications
<zequence> there are more
<zequence> ubuntustudio-video, ubuntustudio-graphics, etc
<zequence> you can see them all if you do: apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<zequence> you won't need ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubuntu-studio> phone, one sec, sry
<ubuntu-studio> sorry about that, catching up now
<ubuntu-studio> ok, out of this what is it I'll need, everything but ubuntustudio-desktop?
<ubuntu-studio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5762213/
<zequence> ubuntu-studio: if you only do audio, ubuntustudio-audio is enough
<zequence> it depends on all the audio applications
<ubuntu-studio> well, i enjoy all the aspects
<zequence> then, also install -video and -graphics
<ubuntu-studio> of studio, mainly i will be using audio but all
<zequence> you only need those three
<zequence> then you get all the applications
<ubuntu-studio> ok but not the other stuff, generations, look, icon, menu?
<ubuntu-studio> okay, right on.
<zequence> -audio depends on -generation, recording and -audio-plugins
<zequence> the rest, you don't need
<ubuntu-studio> do you have any idea how it installs these?  seeing as there are so many apps, they are organized in menu for studio, how do i access a list of them?
<ubuntu-studio> and, lastly, id like to take screens of the menu, as backup o make sure i get everything, and help me organize it properly.... i cant get my print screen to work - normally does maybe because i am on live cd, any thoughts?  i just want pics of the 4 main menu audio, graphics, video, etc
<zequence> ubuntu-studio: if you want to see what is included, just do: apt-get show ubuntustudio-audio
<zequence> since there are sub packages, you will need to check them too
<zequence> ubuntustudio-audio is a meta package
<zequence> that means, it is really just some textfiles explaining dependencies
<ubuntu-studio> okay i think i got this, let me see here... and, you have been the BIGGEST help, without which I'd still be swearing like a sailor.
<zequence> ubuntustuidio-recording is also a meta package
<zequence> misspell there
<zequence> so, if you do: apt-cache show ubuntustudio-recording
<zequence> you will see a bunch of applications
<ubuntu-studio> looking like this is what i need out of the list
<ubuntu-studio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5762255/
<ubuntu-studio> So do you think i should go with 12.04, .10 or 13?  And, I know I don't do any of this stuff we've discussed till I am fully upgraded to where I intend to stay.
<ubuntu-studio> gotcha
<wip> didn't know that a2jmidid -e takes so much cpu!
<ubuntu-studio> zequence, you know whats weird, when i did apt-cache show for ubuntustudio-video i got audacity as one of the depends (apps I assume)... as thats an audio only app i was confused.  no biggie, just curiosity
<zequence> ubuntu-studio: It is used by video editor, when wanting to edit audio
<zequence> That is the logic for why it is included there
<zequence> video editors*
<ubuntu-studio> right on, thanks man!
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-14
<Guest30569> Zequence:  You around?  Same guy from before with the monitor issues.
<[[_]> what was the task manager used in 12?
<[[_]> it was soooooo much better than the one in use in 13.04
<smartboyhw> ?
<[[_]> studio 12.04 and 12.10 used a diff app for "Task Manager" and it was a lot more useful than the one used in 13.04
<smartboyhw> Ah, you mean Nautilus?
<smartboyhw> Well you can install it yourself…
<[[_]> no
<[[_]> lancher -> system -> Task Manager
<smartboyhw> ?
<[[_]> that
<smartboyhw> Task Manager em, I don't think we changed it. Probably upstream Xfce or Xubuntu…
<[[_]> yea it was changed. now we are using the one from xubuntu and it sux
<[[_]> i want the one we used in 12.xx
<[[_]> thats actually one of the reasons i moved from xubuntu to ubuntu studio on all new builds.
<smartboyhw> Scratch…
<OvenWerks> yes we changed it
<OvenWerks> and you can install what we had.
<OvenWerks> let me look...
<Unit193> Or anything else for that matter.
<OvenWerks> sudo apt-get install gnome-system-monitor
<[[_]> thank you
<smartboyhw> That's GNOME? :O
<[[_]> yes there are many kde and gnome apps
<wip> OT a bit, i prefer also nautilus over thunar (nautilus with dropbox is nice and quicker to open), thunar is slow when you open it for the first time...
<jeevanus> hai
<jeevanus> i acccidentaly installed gnome shell which destroyed by look in ubuntu studio
<jeevanus> i need to restore it back
<jeevanus> or need to xfce desktop back
<jeevanus> how to bring it back?
<jeevanus> please help
<zequence> you choose DEs from the login window
<jeevanus> DE means?
<smartboyhw> desktop environment
<jeevanus> ChanServ: thanks
<jeevanus> got it
<jeevanus> the login screen
<nimbiotics> Hello everyone. To begin with, I Know nothing about audio production. I installed ubuntu studio 13.04 because  I need to produce some audios for a radio show and I must be able to make phone calls through GV and record these calls, as well as be able to play some audios to the other party. Can someone please guide me or point me in the right direction? TIA!
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-15
<joe> I just installed UbuntuStudio. There are odd things going on with menus and shadows
<joe> Where a shadow should be, there is a black box....
<joe> Any clue as to what is wrong>
<joe> ?
<joe> joe@joe-HP-d220-MT-DW990A:~$ sudo lshw -c video|grep driver
<joe>        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<Unit193> That'd be why.
<Unit193> joe: Yep, driver=i915 would be why.  What card do you have?
<joe> On board p4 motherboard
<joe> 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<joe> the shadows render fine from windows. It is just menus having the problem
<joe> and the alt-tab window
<Unit193> What's your bitdepth?
<joe> width: 32 bits
<Unit193> Anywho, there's an update for mesa, try installing updates and see if it fixes.  I have that card, expect problems in the future.
<joe> I have an old nvidia i can throw in....
<joe> This is for a friend for audio recording.
<Unit193> xdpyinfo | grep root
<joe> Frankenstein PC w/ a creative live soundcard. Heh
<joe>  root window id:    0x72
<joe>   depth of root window:    15 planes
<jeevanus> hai, in my file manager i don't find any for searching files, where can i find it?
<jeevanus> there?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Hullo, don't suppose anyone here can suggest a simple av editor for ubuntu? I've got a screencapture I intend to upload to youtube, but I need to clip a section from the beginning, middle, and end, and blur some parts out (logins). I've tried lives and when I clip the portions it only deletes video, leaving the audio out of sync with the video. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
<zequence> ntzrmtthihu777: try openshot
<zequence> it even has youtube uploading built-in
<ntzrmtthihu777> zequence: heh, its kicking my butt. I have not a clue as to using it XD
<zequence> ntzrmtthihu777: First, import the material. Then, move it to the "sequencer" (don't know the right term). To resize a clip, use the tool for it
<zequence> the "resize tool"
<zequence> you can add the same clip multiple times
<zequence> onto differerent channels
<ntzrmtthihu777> I think this could be done with mplayer or the like, but I'm not sure about the syntax/options to use (personally I'm a bit of a terminal geek, heck I recorded this with a python script XD)
<zequence> openshot is really easy
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh, then I must be dumb XD
<zequence> plus you have all the youtube formats listed
<zequence> blurring stuff, I don't know if you can do in openshot though
<zequence> you'd need to use something like kdenlive
<ntzrmtthihu777> I'm not too worried about the youtube format, I've used this exact format for 5 previous ytube uploads. I'm more worried abut clipping cruft from the ends of the vid :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> kdenlive, does that depend on kde runtime as the name suggests?
<zequence> some, yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> blech, I rather wished I did not have to drag that into my system, lol (xubuntu). Oh well, I'll give it a shot :P
<zequence> it's preinstalled on later Ubuntu Studio releases
<zequence> much because it seems to be regarded the best video editor on Ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> izzat so.
<ntzrmtthihu777> sigh, so many packages =_=
<ntzrmtthihu777> so much crap with nothing to do with video editing *rage* I don't need another icon theme XD
<zequence> icon theme?
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, oxigen-icon-theme or sommat
<smartboyhw> Yeah, that's KDE's icon theme…
<zequence> ah, I guess they use some of those icons for the applications
<zequence> application*
<zequence> the only way I know how to blur part of the screen on openshot would be to turn a video into png images, and edit them one by one
<zequence> it's possible to use a sequence of images just as if it was a single clip
<ntzrmtthihu777> it really irks me when people dev stuff depending on a certain de/wm unless it deals directly with said de. like ubuntu-tweak, really nice tool but it depends on unity, when quite alot of its features are just as nice for other des
<ntzrmtthihu777> geeze, where is the import tool?
<zequence> I'm not a video editor myself. I've just used openshot a couple of times to do simple videos. Never used kdenlive so far
<ntzrmtthihu777> alright, I found it. man this is a pita XD
<ntzrmtthihu777> yay, avconv to the rescue :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm. perhaps I should re-record, I did make a few mistakes in the process...
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I'ma do it again, lol. do it alot smoother this time, I hope :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> thanks all, I shall return have I any issues :P
<contrapunctus> Can someone please help me enable my trackpad under UbuntuStudio 12.04, and also make the key that enables/disables it work? :(
<OvenWerks> contrapunctus: not sure
<OvenWerks> what have you tried?
<OvenWerks> Have you tried plugging a mouse in at all?
<contrapunctus> OvenWerks - I've been using a wireless mouse so far but I also need my touchpad working
<OvenWerks> At least we know that much works.
<contrapunctus> I've tried searching around and reading the Ubuntu wiki but not sure what to sue
<contrapunctus> *use
<OvenWerks> It should show up like a mouse. I am assuming a built in touch pad?
<contrapunctus> OvenWerks - there's more, I could enable/disable it with it's key on Mint 12, but that key never worked with UbuntuStudio 12.04, somehow
<contrapunctus> Earlier I'd turn the touchpad on/off in Mint 12 and it'd stay on in UbuntuStudio, but I disabled it and later had to remove the Mint install, so now it won't turn on at all :\
<OvenWerks> Let me go upstairs, this machine is running kde right now...
<contrapunctus> :)
<OvenWerks> have you played with the setting menu at all? There is a mouse and touch pad part.
<OvenWerks> I don't remember if that is in the settings manager or a separate settings menu item
<OvenWerks> This is ubuntustudio 13.10 alpha :P
<OvenWerks> I guess I should first ask if the touchpad shows up in device contrapunctus
<contrapunctus> OvenWerks - settings manager -> mouse and touchpad. The devices tab is completely grayed out :\
<contrapunctus> *everything in the devices tab
<contrapunctus> OvenWerks - ?
<OvenWerks> on the phone
<OvenWerks> contrapunctus: sorry about that. Gig on Monday.
<contrapunctus> Sure. Wow. :)
<OvenWerks> What that means is that there is only one device that it sees probably your mouse.
<OvenWerks> So it is turned off in HW
<contrapunctus> o.O
<contrapunctus> How do I find out if it is, and, if so, what should I do to enable it?
<OvenWerks> I am not sure. TBH
<contrapunctus> :O
<contrapunctus> T.T
<contrapunctus> OvenWerks - Your best guess?
<OvenWerks> do you know what kind of touchpad you have?
<OvenWerks> is it a synaptics?
<contrapunctus> As far as I can remember, yeah.
<OvenWerks> synclient TouchpadOff=0
<OvenWerks> Does that do anything?
<contrapunctus> No
<OvenWerks> no errors?
<contrapunctus> None o.o
<OvenWerks> does lsusb show your touchpad?
<OvenWerks> doesn't here...  wonder what kind of interface it should be...
<wip> is there such thing as midi priority?
<OvenWerks> wip I need more info as to what you mean
<contrapunctus> OvenWerks - no, it doesn't o.o
<wip> i am experiencing some latency in the midi
<wip> in jack you can set the priority in security/limit.conf and the qjackctl settings
<OvenWerks> Are you using jack midi wip?
<wip> i was asking if there's an equivalent for midi
<wip> OvenWerks, both jack midi and a2j
<OvenWerks> contrapunctus: ya it doesn't show with lspci either
<contrapunctus> OvenWerks - There was some other command for this. Try xinput list.
<OvenWerks> SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              id=12[slave  pointer  (2)]
<OvenWerks> Ya that would be it
<OvenWerks> wip are you doing all yoour connections on the jack side?
<OvenWerks> contrapunctus: it sounds like you are reading the same web pages I am :)
<contrapunctus> lol, I tried this earlier
<contrapunctus> But what solves this?
<contrapunctus> none of the solutions on the pages I went through seemed applicable
<wip> OvenWerks, using gladish
<contrapunctus> I really need this working, it's causing productivity hits.
<wip> some a2j (no choice) other jack midi
<OvenWerks> a2j in the jack connections though.
<OvenWerks> contrapunctus: lsmod shows psmouse as the module  use (mouse unplugged just touchpad)
<OvenWerks> contrapunctus: was this: http://resalxh.wordpress.com/2012/09/18/ubuntu-12-04-lts-x64-the-next-step-getting-touchpad-working/
<OvenWerks> one of the pages you looked at?
<contrapunctus> same here in the same situation.
<contrapunctus> No
<contrapunctus> Lemme see
<OvenWerks> wip which program are you using with your midi?
 * OvenWerks is going to feed son
<zequence> wip: When you say latency, what do you mean? And which application is that?
<zequence> wip: If you're working with pd, you'll need to set pd latency low as well
<wip> well yes it is pd, but i have started another instance of it with only midi osc
<zequence> make sure to set audio buffer size low
<wip> pd is using -rt -jack -alsamidi
<wip> zequence, the audio buf is set automatically (using jack no)?
<zequence> the audio latency, and the internal control latency are not the same thing
<zequence> when using jack, the audio buf will not affect jack, but it will affect internal control latency
<zequence> in other words, jack sets the latency for hot signals, while pd sets the latency for cold signals
<wip> in jack my latency is super low (for realtime fx) around 5ms
<zequence> won't make a difference for puredata control signals though
<wip> i start pd -rt -jack and the latency is very low (that's great)
<wip> how to lower the control signal latency?
<zequence> as I said, you need to set the puredata audio buffer low as well
<zequence> something like 5-10 ms should do
<wip> -audiobuf ?
<zequence> yes
<zequence> no, wait
<zequence> let me check
<wip> i've been using pd for decade, but never had to set this
<zequence> yes, audiobug
<zequence> audiobuf*
<wip> will try, but i was certain that it was the same as jack no matter what you put here
<wip> so something like pd -rt -jack -audiobuf 128?
<zequence> audiobuf takes ms as argument
<wip> cool
<zequence> so, something between 5-10 would do
<Unit193> Hrm, Joe's issues would be fixed if he switched to UXA.
<contrapunctus> OvenWerks, you there?
<OvenWerks> Ya, how it goes? touchpad working yet?
<contrapunctus> Yeah x_x
<OvenWerks> Great!
<OvenWerks> I wish I could claim I did something...
<contrapunctus> Booted to another UbuntuStudio 12.04 partition, tried there. No go.
<contrapunctus> Booted into my untouched-since-months Windows 7 partition, used the key to turn it on.
<contrapunctus> Done. :(
<contrapunctus> Is a way to see what input a keyboard is sending? :S
<OvenWerks> Have you tried a newer live session from an ISO on a USB stick?
<contrapunctus> It might give me a clue as to what the hell is up with the enable/disable key.
<contrapunctus> Afraid I haven't.
<contrapunctus> I could try though.
<contrapunctus> brb one sec
<OvenWerks> did that work as well?
<contrapunctus> OvenWerks - Live session of 12.04, no good. The touchpad works, but the key to enable/disable it doesn't.
<contrapunctus> Is there something that can test keyboard input? o.o
<OvenWerks> I meant something newer like 13.10 ISO :) no matter.
<OvenWerks> I don't know.
<contrapunctus> :\
<contrapunctus> But if it worked in Mint 12 :\
<contrapunctus> y ubuntu y
<OvenWerks> I am not sure which version mint 12 is ubuntu wise.
<OvenWerks> mint 13 is based on r 13.04
<contrapunctus> It's based on something older than 12.04, I'm sure.
<contrapunctus> Oneric (sp?) I think.
<OvenWerks> 11.10?
<contrapunctus> Yeah, probably.
<OvenWerks> That may have still been a 2.6 kernel.
<contrapunctus> o.O
<contrapunctus> So which kernel is 12.04?
<OvenWerks> 3.2? I think...
<contrapunctus> I see...
<OvenWerks> My server is is 3.2.0
<contrapunctus> So the kernel upgrade broke it? o.o
<OvenWerks> Could be. That would be my guess
<OvenWerks> 13.04 was 3.8 and now the generic is 3.9
<OvenWerks> Ours is still 3.8, but by release may be 3.10
<contrapunctus> #ubuntu seems to have taken it to their heart to not reply to me, lol
<OvenWerks> There is proably no one there who knows
<contrapunctus> Rather unusual.
<contrapunctus> lmao
<OvenWerks> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Extra_Keyboard_Keys_in_Xorg
<OvenWerks> Has some stuff on keyboards
<contrapunctus> OvenWerks - xev. Now you know too ;)
<OvenWerks> But that would depend on x knowing about the HW/SW switch to begin with.
<OvenWerks> Which is kernel.
<contrapunctus> :(
<OvenWerks> When I try to look at the file they suggest I get "no such file" :P
<contrapunctus> /usr/include/X11/keysymdef.h ?
<contrapunctus> I get a freaking big list o.o
<OvenWerks> Probably need one of the X11-dev packages installed
<OvenWerks> I'm back on KDE so mine is different.
<contrapunctus> So this kind of stuff
<contrapunctus> Is there a specialty channel for it? o.o
<OvenWerks> This the first time I have dealt with this.
<contrapunctus> :S
<OvenWerks> Anything that hasn't worked for me, I noramlly google till I find it.
<OvenWerks> Normall the computer model and problem
<OvenWerks> Anyway, I need to do some things... non-computer related for a bit.
<contrapunctus> Okay
<contrapunctus> Thank you for your time, OvenWerks ^^
<OvenWerks> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<contrapunctus> lul
<contrapunctus> Already crossed it thrice, but thanks ;)
<OvenWerks> Looks old...
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-16
<Guest93466> Zequence: Hey man, you helped me the other day figure out a way to get the features of UbuntuStudio for Ubuntu - one of the things you told me was I needed to be a member of audio group and gave me this type put in terminal: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER - when I did, it spat this back at me:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769898/  .... now, my question is - what do I do here... I was uncertain if the Username/account was
<Guest93466> automatically created or if I needed to choose something from the options listed.
<Guest93466> Anyone who might know something about that, I'd really appreciate it!  :)
<Guest93466> I'm stuck sitting in terminal waiting to make my move
<OvenWerks> Try replacing the $user with your user
<OvenWerks> Guest93466: Say if your user id was joe then:
<Guest93466> i did that
<Guest93466> my name on my computer i used
<OvenWerks> sudo usermod -a -G audio joe
<OvenWerks> Ok
<Guest93466> yeah, yeah, thats how i did it
<Guest93466> got those options from the paste. link
<OvenWerks> You were answering faster than I typed sorry
<Guest93466> just was not sure if that completed the process
<Guest93466> if i was good to go w/ that step.
<Guest93466> no worries i appreciate the help
<OvenWerks> type groups
<Guest93466> ok
<Unit193> No, it didn't.  It didn't exist.
<OvenWerks> that should give you a list of groups you are in
<Guest93466> then?
<Guest93466> gave me this:  marco adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<OvenWerks> you are not in audio then
<Guest93466> not audio
<Guest93466> yeah
<Guest93466> crapppola
<Guest93466> any thoughts?
<OvenWerks> you can also sudo nano /etc/group
<OvenWerks> and edit by hand...
<OvenWerks> audio should have pulse in it. add ,user
<Guest93466> i am not well versed here, is it easy enough?
<OvenWerks> user mod shoiuld have worked. did you try it more than once?
<OvenWerks> You should not get the usage message
<Guest93466> just once
<OvenWerks> should not hurt to try again.
<Guest93466> U - unlock user account?
<Unit193> Not sure about with audio, but you can use addgroup... Anywho, I have to leave again.
<Guest93466> add group, that gave me some crazy options
<Guest93466>  sudo nano /etc/group
<Guest93466> that gave me the crazy ops
<OvenWerks> something else is going on then.
<OvenWerks> Did you have to type in your password at least once?
<OvenWerks> Which command line are you using?
<Guest93466> yes
<Guest93466> my computer pw
<Guest93466> terminal
<Guest93466> c+alt+t
<Guest93466> *ctrl
<OvenWerks> ya
<Guest98535> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769955/
<Guest98535> that is what i get from using: sudo nano /etc/group
<Guest98535> i am not sure why i cant figure out how to join audio group
<Guest98535> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5769960/
<Guest98535> that is what i get from: fgrep -ie 'audio' /etc/group
<Guest98535> ...still lost
<Guest98535> anyone around?
<Guest98535> Can anyone help me figure out how to add a user to the Audio Group?
<Guest98535> \
<zequence> Guest98535: $USER is a variable
<zequence> Guest98535: try doing this: echo $USER
<zequence> if you want to replace it with your username, drop the "$"
<zequence> anything starting with "$" is considered to be a variable by bash
<zequence> For the change to be in effect, you need to logout and login again
<zequence> if you don't misspell, this will work, if you type it exactly so: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<raven_> hi
<raven_> is there any tool like projectx for h264/hd? i need to cut hd tv files with 5.1 ac3 sound - without reencoding would be nice
<holstein> raven_: i would just try some..AFAIK h264 support is available to be added to any of them
<jeevanus> is there a way to change the image behind the login screen?
<holstein> jeevanus: its all open, so the answer is almost always yes.. are you talking about the greeter?
<jeevanus> greeter? i think yes
<holstein> i would just search that.. "xubuntu greeter change backgroung"
<jeevanus> hmm
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2045578 for example
<raven_> is there any tool like projectx for h264/hd? i need to cut hd tv files with 5.1 ac3 sound - without reencoding would be nice
<jeevanus> the interface is same for xubuntu and ubuntu studio? both has Xfce?
<raven_> keeping the 5.1 sound is the main problem
<jeevanus> ok thanks
<holstein> raven_: did you see my post?
<holstein> raven_: i have *no* idea what "projectx" is, so, you can elaborate, or share screenshots... *or*, just start trying editors.. since they should all be able to support h.264
<holstein> !h264
<holstein> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raven_> do you read my comment? KEEPING AC3 5.1 SOUND IS THE PROBLEM
<holstein> raven_: cool.. feel free and wait for another volunteer
<raven_> i do
<holstein> raven_: you can try #opensourcemusicians ..or the main #ubuntu channel
<raven_> tnx
<holstein> raven_: keeping AC3 should not be a problem either
<holstein> should be less of a problem.. what have you tried? openshot? kdenlive?
<raven_> would be nice if it was
<holstein> how do they fail for you?
<raven_> for example kdenlive i cannot move to export more than 2 channels
<holstein> AFAIK, 5.1 is going ot be an issue
<holstein> to
<holstein> should be able to do the audio and video seperate and forc it somehow
<holstein> force*
<holstein> las i heard from las (ffrom #ardour), we have no 5.1 audio options
<holstein> raven_: http://openshotusers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=174 seems relevant
<holstein> openshot is the most recent, and arguably the most supported platfrom
<Guest4509> Zequence:  Are you available for a moment?  I had a question about the commands to download the studio packages on Ubuntu.  I tried the command 'sudo apt-get ubuntustudio-audio' and it gave me 'invalid operation'.
<zequence> Guest4509: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio
<zequence> Guest4509: did you figure out the audio group problem?
<Guest4509> ahhh, lets see here
<Guest4509> yes!  thankfullly!
<Guest4509> thanks for asking.
<zequence> takes a bit of time getting used to the command line, but the more you use it, the less you want to spend time with slow gui tools that don't even let you do everything you would like
<Guest4509> Zequence: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771553/
<zequence> you can see all the command for apt-get doing: apt-get --help
<Guest4509> ah, nice, good to know.
<zequence> seems like you already installed it then
<Guest4509> Yeah, I prefer using command line for anything I can
<Guest4509> i didnt....
<Guest4509> which is weird
<Guest4509> well
<zequence> someone did :)
<Guest4509> i did the low-latency
<Guest4509> maybe that did it?
<zequence> nope
<Guest4509> strange, lets try the next one....
<zequence> I don't think anything depends on ubuntustudio-audio
<Guest4509> Hmm, same thing....
<Guest4509> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771561/
<Guest4509> for audio-plugins
<zequence> if you install -audio, audio-plugins will be installed too
<zequence> you can see what will be installed by doing: apt-get depends ubuntustudio-audio
<zequence> sorry
<zequence> apt-cache depends ubuntustudio-audio
<zequence> and to see what depends on it: apt-cache rdepends ubuntustudio-audio
<zequence> or: apt-cache rdepends ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<zequence> gotta go for a while. I'll be back later
<Guest4509> ok, looking into this now, looks like ubuntustudio-controls is installing, first of 3.
<zequence> you don't need that
<zequence> no need to install it
<zequence> don't use it :)
<zequence> it's out of date
<Guest4509> shit, just installed
<zequence> doesn't matter. just don't use it for anything
<zequence> ok, gotta go now
<Guest4509> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771570/
<Guest4509> ok
<Guest4509> take care man, thanks as always
<Guest4509> Hey guys, if anyone is available.....My issue is fairly simple.  After installing the UbuntuStudio apps in full on Ubuntu, I find myself in need of a way to organize them.  Audio is my concern.  On Studio they were arranged by  Sound Generators, Mixers Effects and than the recording wares... I'd be fine making a list and organizing  them this way but I do not know how to figure out the commands to open each of these apps to
<Guest4509> do so.... or, a folder with shortcut icons would work - no concern either way, just that I am unsure of how to accomplish either.
<zequence> Guest4509: how much RAM do you have? I know you have problems with the XFCE session, so perhaps you could install a virtual Ubuntu Studio using virtualbox, and that way be able to use the menu to find stuff
<zequence> once you know what you want to use, you should have no problems with the Unity Dash as it is
<Guest4509> Hmm
<Guest4509> I have.....8, ubuntu lists 7.7
<zequence> OvenWerks is working on a DE agnostic menu that should work on most Desktop Environments. Not Unity though (I don't think anyway)
<Guest4509> i'm curious about that option but not sure if it seems like something i should/want to do, but, i dont know much about it yet.  how would that work.
<Guest4509> okay.
<zequence> the menu might work nicely with LXDE
<zequence> you could try installing the Lubuntu desktop to get a feel for it
<zequence> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-minimal
<zequence> you choose Desktop Environment sessions from the login greeter
<zequence> not the current menu though
<zequence> you'd need to install the development version
<zequence> if Lubuntu works for you, just let me know, and I'll point you out to the menu package
<Guest4509> Well, before going that route, considering I've been just wanting to sit down and do some recording - I'd like to try the simpler option of making a list of the commands to open the files and organizing them in a file - spreadsheet or something, i've done that before.  DO you know how I'd find out the command to open each of the audio apps ive installed?  Otherwise, I'll look into what you are talking about online real quick
<Guest4509> first... I'm just not sure I want to install more than I need, and, than again, your idea may really appeal to me.  Guess I'll take a sec and research
<Guest4509> lubuntu is just an addon to ubuntu?
<zequence> lubuntu is another flavor of Ubuntu
<zequence> just like Ubuntu, Ubuntu Studio, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc
<zequence> Lubuntu uses the light weight LXDE desktop environment
<Guest4509> Ah, yeah, I def. don't wanna do that then.  It has taken me weeks to get ubuntu to just install right, I've finally got things in fair working order.
<zequence> not sure what it is that you are trying to do. It seems to me, you just want to open applications and use them
<Guest4509> ok, basically it is like this.
<zequence> start with qjackctl
<zequence> make settings for jack, and then start it
<zequence> then start whatever apps you want to use
<zequence> ardour, qtractor, hydrogen, etc
<Guest4509> All these sound generators, mixers and effects and other audio apps.  I do not know which is for which - or how to open any of them up - well, some, sure, not most.  So, I wanted to find out the command to open each app up in terminal.  THat's all.  I will be making myself a list in a way that I can understand and organize.
<zequence> you could list the names to a file if you want
<Guest4509> ok, I'm going to open qjackctl, see if I can figure out the JACK settings.
<zequence> apt-cache depends ubuntustudio-audio | grep Depends | sed s/Depends:// | sed s/\|// > ubuntustudio-audio-deps
<zequence> apt-cache depends ubuntustudio-audio-plugins | grep Depends | sed s/Depends:// | sed s/\|// > ubuntustudio-audio-deps
<zequence> sorry
<Guest4509> gotcha
<zequence> let me make a paste
<Guest4509> Ive opened qjackctl
<Guest4509> what is it i need to do here?
<Guest4509> connect, start, setup
<Guest4509> setup i assume
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> Guest4509: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro#UbuntuStudio.2BAC8-ProAudioIntro.2BAC8-1204.Starting_Jack
<Guest4509> talk about reading mind, I was about to ask if there was documentation on how to use all of these tools in conjunction with e/o
<zequence> all you need to do is select the device you want to use, and start jack
<Guest4509> apt-cache depends ubuntustudio-audio-plugins | grep Depends | sed s/Depends:// | sed s/\|// > ubuntustudio-audio-deps didn't give me any results in terminal
<zequence> if you need low latency, you decrease Frames/Period
<zequence> Guest4509: The output went into a file "ubuntustudio-audio-deps"
<zequence> probably in your home folder
<Guest4509> got it
<zequence> if you didn't change directory while in the terminal
<Guest4509> so those are the commands to open the apps... nice, i can search them in software center for descriptions and make my list
<Guest4509> THANK YOU!
<zequence> Guest4509: Should cover all of them http://paste.ubuntu.com/5771729/
<zequence> those are the names of the packages
<zequence> not the same as the commands for starting the apps, even if they often are the same
<Guest4509> when you say select my device and start jack, what do you mean?  For the moment I am working with my laptop mic only, soon to be an external mic and direct line fo guitar - but for now, is that what I am to select as my device?  Internal mic?  How-so?
<Guest4509> Man, my internet has not been working from my browsers, on and off since last night.
<zequence> When I say device, I really mean audio card
<Guest4509> Qbit and Quassel work without strain.
<zequence> you can only use one at the time with qjackctl
<Guest4509> okay
<Guest4509> not a big deal, itd be nice to have both - even 3, mic for guitar too, but, not that big of a deal at this stage in the game.
<zequence> it is possible to use multiple cards, just not directly with qjackctl
<Guest4509> okay, what with?
<Guest4509> would you recomend, that is.
<zequence> I'd ask about that on #jack once you feel you know how to use jack
<zequence> there are a couple of wasy
<zequence> ways*
<Guest4509> Hm, I see input/output devices.... but i am unsure what to select, they each list: 'hw:0', 'plughw:0', '/dev/audio', '/dev/dsp'.
<Guest4509> okay, sounds good, yeah, i am not in need yet anyway.
<zequence> don't set input and output separately
<Guest4509> so use the same selection?  OK - would it be the /dev/audio then?
<Guest4509> its the only one ive ever heard of.
<zequence> that's the wrong menu
<Guest4509> ooo
<zequence> I think the page is perhaps a little misleading
<Guest4509> which tab, do you recall?
<zequence> the tab is right
<zequence> "Settings"
<zequence> then, "Interface"
<Guest4509> yep yep
<Guest4509> ummm
<Guest4509> ok
<zequence> Select the ">" arrow
<zequence> not the dropdown menu
<Guest4509> gotcha
<Guest4509> hw:0 or hw:0,0
<zequence> We're planning to do some tutorials for this this summer
<Guest4509> That'd be fantastic.
<Guest4509> Likely they'd be widely used.
<zequence> post them on our youtube channel
<Guest4509> Man, youtubes got it all these days.
<Guest4509> the hw:0 is HDA Intel PCH while the hw:0,0 is ALC269VC Analog
<zequence> just select hw:0
<Guest4509> alrighty.
<zequence> if you have several cards, they will show up as hw:1, hw:2, etc
<Guest4509> so i have 2, I assume.
<Guest4509> or no, i dont.
<zequence> often people do these days, as hdmi is it's own audio device
<Guest4509> SO, now I just start jack and use arudor or audacity and i'm good to go?
<zequence> Yep
<zequence> All though, I'd not use Audacity with jack
<Guest4509> no?
<zequence> And I wouldn't use Audacity for recording
<Guest4509> why is that?
<Guest4509> what do you use audacity FOR?
<zequence> It doesn't have very good jack support
<zequence> audacity is a audio editor
<Guest4509> ooooo
<Guest4509> no shit.
<zequence> if you want to do multi track recording, either use ardour or qtractor
<Guest4509> thats pretty rad, i was unaware of that
<zequence> audacity works great without jack
<zequence> many jack apps won't even start if jack is not running first
<Guest4509> Ardour is the way to go then, eh?
<zequence> it's definitely the best free multi track recording/mixing/mastering DAW for Linux
<zequence> doesn't have a lot of midi support
<zequence> ..though
<zequence> ardour3 has, but is not released yet on Ubuntu
<zequence> if you want ardour3, you could get it from my ppa
<Guest4509> I'm pretty excited to learn this man, I've been playing music for about 13 or so years and the only recording ive ever been able to do is through paid studio time or because of a friend, to be able to sit here in my zone alone and do my thing - well, all I can say is I'm a happy camper.  And, I'm good with the PROCESS... it takes time and thats fine.  Would you like a link to a few of my recording attempts?  I used audacity -
<Guest4509>  no JACK.
<zequence> sure :)
<Guest4509> that'd be rad, explain to me though, its not released on Ubuntu but I can get it from your ppa?
<zequence> ppa == personal package archive
<zequence> most of these multimedia applications are packaged in Debian
<zequence> the ardour3 package is not yet released for Debian, and thus not for Ubuntu either
<zequence> but, the source has been prepared
<zequence> I got the source, packaged it, and put it up on my PPA
<Guest4509> man, yeah, that;d be rad... it will work right and all?  I'd be rather grateful!
<zequence> or, rather, built the package on my PPA (the package already exists, but is not released)
<zequence> well, this is what you do:
<Guest4509> OK
<zequence> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:zequence/testing
<Guest4509> no need to uninstall what i have first of ardour?
<zequence> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install ardour3
<zequence> no need to uninstall anything
<zequence> both ardour2 and ardour3 will be available
<Guest4509> ha, my damn internet connection
<Guest4509> cant access cause of it
<zequence> after installing it, I'd suggest to remove my PPA, since you never know what I will put in it
<Guest4509> give me a sec, unplug and replug.  i dont understand why ive had issues the last 24 hours
<Guest4509> ok, and how do i remove it?
<Guest4509> brb in one sec here, unplugging
<zequence> there will be a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<zequence> this command will remove any file there (only mine will be there, so no worries)
<zequence> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<zequence> then, re-read the package list again: sudo apt-get update
<zequence> when you're writing commands and paths, always use the TAB key a lot
<zequence> it does auto-completion for you
<Guest18490> Zequence: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1hXssnYdm3UqPhV9-_ejrtQ6eeoaS4oH - that is my music - everything from "I wish It Were Raining" down is what I've recorded  myself - further down the list the newer.  Not much, but, I'm learning.
<Guest18490> Now... lets see if I can get this ppa
<Guest18490> Zequence: can I do this - sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install ardour3  - on one line? or the && means seperate, my inital thought.
<zequence> && is logic for AND
<zequence> it is meant to be one line
<Guest18490> gotcha
<Guest18490> ok, now, its about done, how to remove your ppa?
<zequence> when you add a ppa, you really just add a file with the repository information in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<zequence> when you do commands, and write paths, use the TAB key a lot
<zequence> it auto completes
<zequence> do this
<zequence> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<zequence> then use the TAB key
<zequence> should autocomplete the rest
<zequence> then just hit enter
<Guest18490> ok, before i go ahead with that, on a check I only see ardour 2
<Guest18490> or it just says ardour
<zequence> ah, right
<Guest18490> red triangle
<zequence> there's no desktop file for it
<zequence> you need to start it from the terminal
<Guest18490> ooo
<zequence> ardour3
<Guest18490> in terminal?  thats all?
<Guest18490> any simple way to have an icon arise when I search?
<Guest18490> And I get cannot remove, is a directory
<zequence> you shouldn't remove the dir
<zequence> did you use the TAB key?
<Guest18490> frack
<Guest18490> no
<zequence> use the up arrow to show the latest command
<zequence> you can cycle through your command history with up and down arrows
<zequence> bring it up, use TAB to autocomplete the path to the file
<Guest18490> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/zequence-testing-raring.list
<zequence> yeah, that's it
<Guest18490> enter and done, no results in terminal?
<zequence> yep
<zequence> it doesn't say anything, unless it didn't work
<Guest18490> right on Zequence, all this assistence has been such a great hel
<zequence> nice music
<zequence> really bad recording though :)
<Guest18490> thank you, I'm glad you think so!
<Guest18490> i know!
<zequence> it's kind of charming, having the poor recording quality
<Guest18490> gah!  You have no idea, I know this, yet, as its SO new to me, its like heaven. haha.
<zequence> it would be good to master it a bit, to remove the noise
<Guest18490> 1st time I can play instruments over myself, leads, harmonies, etc.
<Guest18490> well, one of my biggest issues is my laptop mic
<Guest18490> you shoudl see the waveform when silent
<Guest18490> not silenced, but, you know, the moments between notrs
<Guest18490> *notes
<Guest18490> I need to get myself an external mic.  Also, further understanding of the softwares.  I'm getting excited thought as I'm finally at least moving forward again.
<zequence> wouldn't require too much work getting those recordings to sound a lot better
<zequence> just needs some EQ, and depending on who you ask, a little bit of compression
<zequence> cut the top as much as you dare to (at some point you start loosing too much of the sound)
<zequence> compress it to make it a little more in your face. the vocals would benfit from that
<zequence> one might also want to cut a bit from around 300-400hz, but that might not be nessecary in this case
<Guest18490> Zequence:  I will def. take that all into account.  Starting this little list now and - then, gonna give it a shot!  THanks.
<BobbySteed> Window controls have disappeared on Ubuntu Studio. Why? And how to fix it?
<BobbySteed> ...and title bars
<OvenWerks> Why? I don't know...
<OvenWerks> I would assume though that rm -r .cache/*
<Unit193> Alt+F2 xfwm --replace
<OvenWerks> Thanks that looks faster
<BobbySteed> xfwm isn't installed, what would the current window manager be?
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio uses xfce
<BobbySteed> 'compiz --replace' runs but doesn't replace the window controls
<OvenWerks> if xfwm isn't installed it should be
<BobbySteed> so i should install it?
<BobbySteed> exitexitexit
<BobbySteed> oops
<OvenWerks> I am wondering how it would be not installed
<BobbySteed> Me too
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-09
<ornj> What tool would y'all recommend to normalize the volume on a directory of FLAC philes?
<guest-ecj9U2> My login screen keeps reappearing even after entering the right credentials
<guest-ecj9U2> the guest account works fine. it's a fresh 14.04 install and my home directory is mounted from another partition. it was imported from another 14.04 install
<ornj> That's not good
<guest-ecj9U2> ornj no not at all.  any ideas?
<ornj> Not at all.
<guest-ecj9U2> might be a persmissions issue
<guest-ecj9U2> gonna try it out
<ethermonk> guest-ecj9U2, create anouther account (sudo useradd) and rename your broken user's /home/usr/.config
<ornj> Can anyone help with libav/ffmpeg?
<cfhowlett> ornj maybe.  ask. details
<ornj> n/m, I think I figured out the answer
<ornj> which is that Ubuntu Studio comes with libav, not ffmpeg, and it's invoked from the command line with avconv, not libav.
<ornj> n'est-ce pas ?
<cfhowlett> ornj true.  ffmpeg was deprecated and appeared to be abandonware ... currently seems to be back in development, but avconv is the recommended alternative
<ornj> Yes, OK
<ornj> altho I just found a page that said the opposite, but OK.  ;)
<ethermonk> #ffmpeg
<ornj> Yeah, avlib's fine  :)
<ornj> Can someone help me with it, though? It's choking on my arguments trying to convert to A/52.
<Guest34591> How do I get my time applet and my volume applet back on the desktop?  I have Ubuntu Studio 14.04 64 bit
<Guest34591> I think that the latest upgrade of the kernel wiped the applets out
<ornj> On the panel, you mean? Like the menu bar at the top or bottom of the desktop?
<dan-roger> HEY
<ornj> BEEN TRYING TO MEET YOU
<dan-roger> howe are you
<dan-roger> i am at facebook
<dan-roger> do you want my phonenumber
<dan-roger> hej
<dan-roger> Är du kvar
<ornj> dan learned how to use irc
<ornj> I'm very proud of him
<dan-roger> hej
<dan-roger> hey
<dan-roger> hey
<dan-roger> Hey
<dan-roger> hey
<joshhsoj> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could point me to songs recorded with Ardour and mixed/mastered with free software
<dan-roger> hey
<dan-roger> hey
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-10
<dan-roger> Hey
<dan-roger> need some help whith ubuntustudio
<zequence> dan-roger: Kaj här. Läget?
<cfhowlett> norwegian?
<zequence> Swedish
<dan-roger> görbra för nu skall jag snart börja och köra lastbil igen
<cfhowlett> bork bork bork!
<zequence> dan-roger: Fint!
<dan-roger> har problem fortfarande
 * cfhowlett slaps himself with a north atlantic salmon for being unhelpful and off-topic
<zequence> dan-roger: Den här kanalen är förstås engelskspråkig, men jag kan öppna en privat chatt mellan oss.
<dan-roger> BRA
<zequence> dan-roger: Öppnade en ny chatt som borde dykt upp hos dig också.
<dan-roger> inte ännu
<zequence> säker?
<dan-roger> möcke
<zequence> Vad har du för klient?
<dan-roger> irc:freenode/ubuntustudio
<zequence> Det är addressen
<dan-roger> ok
<zequence> Vad använder du för program?
<dan-roger> till vad menar du
<zequence> Till detta
<zequence> IRC
<dan-roger> som jag skrev ovan
<zequence> dan-roger: Det du skrev ovan är addressen till den här kanalen. Du behöver ett program för att skriva och läsa till den här chatten. Vilket program är det du använder?
<zequence> Vilket program är det du läser den här texten i?
<dan-roger> det är bara jag som inte e med på vad du menar,ursäkta min okunskap
<dan-roger> Xchat
<zequence> Ok, bra
<zequence> DÃ¥ ska jag kolla upp hur den funkar..
<zequence> Jag väntar på att en uppdatering blir klar. Låt bara xchat vara på. Min är på dygnet runt.
<dan-roger> ok
<dan-roger> kör du combort som isp eftersom det tar sån tid
<zequence> Näe, jag har bara en massa att göra :)
<zequence> Installerar xchat nu
<dan-roger> Tjena
<dan-roger> nu är det lasbilssaft på G
<zequence> dan-roger: Om du koller längst till vänster borde du se att det dykt upp ett nytt namn i rött "zequence". Tryck på det
<dan-roger> fortfarande svart
<zequence> Strax under #ubuntustudio, skulle jag tro
<dan-roger> men två zequense
<dan-roger> en med x och en med z
<zequence> Jag visar en bild snart. Vänta lite..
<xequence> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dan-roger> dom ligger under Unit193
<xequence> holstein - we should probably change the link to that image paste url
<zequence> dan-roger: http://snag.gy/Jr3BP.jpg
<zequence> Längst till vänster, under #ubuntustudio, namnet "zequence"
<zequence> cfhowlett: Sorry to not speak english. I know dan-roger from before, and he's kind of new to all this :)
<cfhowlett> zequence no apology required.  glad you could help him.
<kostex> today I was bold enough to remove guitarix from the original studio.. and installed a newer version, first manually, later via git.. also got a ppa: for gimp and installed 2.9..
<kostex> I know for sure I didn't delete Ardour.. but it's missing!! Am I going crazy?
<dan-roger> hey
<holstein> dan-roger: hello
<holstein> dan-roger: how can i help you?
<holstein> dan-roger: hello.. how can i help you?
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-11
<joey_> I have a hard time understanding sync and async
<joey_> Which is faster in I/O ?
<joey_> Where should I ask this question ? XD
<joey_> whatever
<kostex> need help with shortcut keys in ubuntu studio..
<kostex> or is this channel purely for installation issues
<zequence> kostex: We don't know all that much about XFCE, and though Ubuntu Studio is not strictly a copy of Xubuntu, you might find more help there on desktop issues
<zequence> Try #xubuntu
<kostex> thanks zequence.. I already found out.. excuse my ignorance ;-)
<Ethos> Anyone here use Qsynth, is that the best software for Midi Interface?
<SILMAX> hi!
<die> hi..
<OvenWerks> Hello?
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-12
<studio-user534> hola
<studio-user534> Hola a todos
<roxane> hi
<Aki-Thinkpad> nice
<Aki-Thinkpad> Anyone care to aid me in my newbish attempts to get this piano with usb, working with ubuntu?
<Aki-Thinkpad> do I need to download jack?
<zequence> Aki-Thinkpad: Ubuntu, or Ubuntu Studio?
<Aki-Thinkpad> ubuntu
<zequence> jack is an audio server
<Aki-Thinkpad> just wondering if I should partition my drive for ubuntu studio
<zequence> for keyboards you need midi
<Aki-Thinkpad> okay
<zequence> there are at least two kinds of midi in Linux. alsa midi, which is universally supported, but not that great, and jack midi
<zequence> What are you going to do with the keyboard?
<zequence> I'm assuming it's a midi keyboard, but it could of course have builtin sounds, and even an audio device
<zequence> Are you planning on playing soft synths with it?
<zequence> Or, record sounds coming out of it?
<zequence> I'm going to be a little busy for a while. If you don't get help here, try #opensourcemusicians. Great channel
<Aki-Thinkpad> zequence, ever heard of booster?
<Aki-Thinkpad> oh perfect!
<Aki-Thinkpad> zequence; all is working; thanks for your help
<oemtd>  big fan here
<oemtd> anyone feeling chatty'
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-13
<joey_> wassup
<charly_> Good Morning. I hope you're watching the worldcup games hehe
<charly_> I need some help, anybody can give an advise ?
<charly_> please ?
<charly_> Hi
<charly_> anybody on line, heheh
<charly_> Need some help to fix my screen resolution
<iCharlyPink> Hi, please I need help to set my screen resolution more than 800x600
<holstein> iCharlyPink: sure
<iCharlyPink> thanks
<holstein> iCharlyPink: first, i suggest determining what hardware you have, and see that you have the "best" driver for that purpose
<iCharlyPink> I tryed thru settings but only shows me 800x600 resolution
<holstein> iCharlyPink: you likely *dont* need to set the resolution, but, you just need to get the proper driver
<iCharlyPink> I dont know how to get or install drivers here
<holstein> iCharlyPink: sure.. if the manufacturer of your hardware has not promised or provided you linux support, then, you will need to do that on your own
<iCharlyPink> Iḿ new in ubuntustudio
<holstein> iCharlyPink: lets start here.. what hardware are yo uusing? what graphics hardware?
<holstein> iCharlyPink: this is not related to ubuntustudio. this is more about ubuntu and linux in general
<iCharlyPink> I installed on macbookpro 13" thru parallels 9
<holstein> iCharlyPink: ok.. so, you are running ubuntu in virtulization then?
<iCharlyPink> yes
<holstein> iCharlyPink: in that case, you will as the parallels support for a driver for ubuntu
<holstein> iCharlyPink: there is nothing about ubuntustudio that will benefit from running in VM, though.. i suggest, just run it from a live CD or dual boot
<iCharlyPink> ok, I just was looking for a tip how to make it work, I didn't  spect a support tech
<holstein> iCharlyPink: nothing about ubuntu, ubuntustuduio or linux is prevening parallels from allowing that to work
<iCharlyPink> but thanks anyway... maybe itś not for me this os
<holstein> iCharlyPink: what i use, virtualbox, has driver support for most major operating system hosts and guests
<holstein> iCharlyPink: im only stating potential issues for running *any* linux in parallels, and letting you konw, its really up to them to allow it  to work
<iCharlyPink> thanks holstein !
<holstein> in regards to those potential issues, there is no reason to virtualize ubuntustuduio
<holstein> you will not be able to take advnatage of any of the reasons why ubuntustuduio exists
<holstein> audio production, in general, is not something that one should or would want to virtualize
<holstein> just as gaming.. you cannot expect to play games, even in a well supported platform, such as windows, virtualized in parallels or anything else, on osx, or any host os
<iCharlyPink> got it, I decide to do it like this in order lo explore and lear about it
<holstein> the live CD, though, can be booted from DVD, or usb on any machine that can boot DVD's or USB sticks and can be used to explore and learn
<holstein> ^ that is without affecting the installed OS
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-14
<joey_> sup
<xanna> aloha all i am new in linux and i just install on v box studio in order to start small radio station can i get some advices here ?
<ethermonk> xanna, what do you need help with?
<xanna> hello :)
<xanna> thank you :)
<xanna> i am new to linux
<cfhowlett> !details | xanna
<ubottu> xanna: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xanna> i live in Cyprus and i would like to run small on line radio station
<xanna> so i want to ask for some guides  please
<xanna> i have just install studio
<cfhowlett> xanna http://www.icecast.org/
<xanna> what tools ill need extra?
<xanna> and is there a way to connect skype or any other communicator  ?
<cfhowlett> xanna read the documentation on the site.  READ.
<xanna> i am doing right now :)
<xanna> dont be angry please :)
<cfhowlett> xanna not angry.  you're trying to do something fairly technical.  research a bit more, keyboard a bit less.  :0
<xanna> appreciate that :)
<xanna> my i add you to "friend " list for later questions ?
<xanna> ok one more thing ! i can not install guest addition ? is there better way like in the terminall ?
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<joey_> hey everytime I restart ubuntu studio
<joey_> my apps come back
<joey_> i dont want that
<joey_> i dont havent selected the option that does that
<joey_> so why does it keep doing it?
<joey_> hello?
<joey_> can someone help me ?
<exelan> Heyyo
<exelan> Anyone here using m-audio USB interfaces with Ubuntu Studio?
<mlpug> I have used m-audio
<mlpug> Several m-audio devices. Usually successfully.
<andrew> Hey,i'm new here.Not sure how to ask for help
<OvenWerks> Just ask... but be willing to wait for an answer. Many leave the irc running while they are away
<OvenWerks> this lets them catch the back log.
<OvenWerks> The person with the best answer to your question may well be asleep right now depending on where they live in the world.
<andrew> thanx.I recently installed ubuntu studio 14.04 and just can not get anything to work with jack.I have recorded guitar tracks to audacity with no problems but as i said jack doeesnt seem to work.The messages i get i dont understand.Im new to linux.Was a windows user and never liked it much
<holstein> !proaudio | andrew
<ubottu> andrew: For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> andrew: you can try #opensourcemusicians as well
<holstein> using jack.. well, any pro-audio in linux with JACK is just not a trivial process
<holstein> andrew: i suggest starting simple.. get jack running, stable on an internal audio device with no other devices plugged in.. then, open something like yoshimi and make a sound using "connect" in qjackctl to route connections
<holstein> then, maybe something like audacious to play an audio file that you have codec support for
<holstein> after you get the hang of that, then, you can move on to ardour... or, elaboarate here, or the other channel i mentioned and maybe you dont need jack at all
<andrew> i have been to linux musician but everything i tried just doesnt seem to work.Alot of it is i am new to digital recording the only software ive used so far is audacity.But it seems lmms guitarix seem to need jack.If i could i would just disable jack but i dont think that would be a good idea
<andrew> thanx for the advice,Seems this is going to take alot of reading.I guess i didnt realize the huge learning curve that comes with ubuntu studio
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-08
<m_> Can someone help me get my GUI back? I have Ubuntu Studio 14.04, I just installed Gnome desktop just using the Ubuntu Software Center. When I rebooted, there's no GUI login screen. Can only Ctrl + Alt + F1 to get command prompt.
<norbertnorris> whois
<norbertnorris> here?
<cfhowlett> norbertnorris, ask your ubuntu questions
<roland_> I've got the sensitivity turned all the way down for my Laptops Touchpad, but every-time I start to type my mouse pointer goes crazy dancing around the screen and randomly right clicking. Is there any way to fix it?
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-09
<raftorres-studio> I love ubuntustudio thanks 4 existing
<Blue_Sapphire> I just reinstalled Android Studio via terminal along with umake and I'm getting the error that my rendering library is more recent than my version on android studio. The thing is I already have the latest version of Android Studio and I need help on what I need to do next.
<holstein> since its not an ubuntu package, youll just have to comply with whatever they require
<holstein> i would try main #ubuntu and see if anyone is using the software.. or, maybe a PPA that automatically deals with the issue?
<Blue_Sapphire> what's ppa?
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Blue_Sapphire> oh ok
<holstein> its a way for folks to provide software for ubuntu, things that are newer, or not in the repos
<holstein> sometimes that can be easier..
<Blue_Sapphire> ok, thanks for the advice
<JinjaNinja> jackd isn't working, neither is alsa. I'm wondering whether or not my sound card is supported.
<kris27mc> I have an issue guyssss
<kris27mc> I have an error message every time I boot that occurs as soon as I log in
<kris27mc> I'd like to learn a way to fix it
<holstein> kris27mc: sure.. share if you would like a volunteer to look at it
<holstein> could be, there is nothing broken to "fix".. there are lots of messages.
<kris27mc> It reads "error: -session"
<kris27mc> It doesn't seem to cause any problems, or at least not visibly
<holstein> cool.. i would ignore the message
<kris27mc> I have been for some time. But when I try to upgrade all available packages using Synaptic, it fails. And when Software Updater appears, it says it can only perform a partial upgrade.
<holstein> kris27mc: i wouldnt assume those are related
<holstein> i would close all package manager, and run, in a terminal, "sudo apt-get update" and share errors
<kris27mc> I don't think so either
<holstein> if no errors, then, i would run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and share errors..
<kris27mc> Errors while using apt-get update:
<kris27mc> W: GPG error: http://httpredir.debian.org jessie InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 8B48AD6246925553 NO_PUBKEY 7638D0442B90D010
<kris27mc> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ftp.utexas.edu/ubuntu/ vivid-backports/restricted amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.utexas.edu_ubuntu_dists_vivid-backports_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages)
<kris27mc> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ftp.utexas.edu/ubuntu/ vivid-backports/multiverse amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.utexas.edu_ubuntu_dists_vivid-backports_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages)
<kris27mc> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ftp.utexas.edu/ubuntu/ vivid-backports/restricted i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.utexas.edu_ubuntu_dists_vivid-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kris27mc> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://ftp.utexas.edu/ubuntu/ vivid-backports/multiverse i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.utexas.edu_ubuntu_dists_vivid-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<holstein> amnyways, i would address those errors, specically
<holstein> those are not related to the message at boot, AFAIK
<holstein> you have a jessie source added. thats a bad idea
<holstein> you have duplicate source entries.. you are geolocated to an ftp at utexas
<holstein> if you have installed a bunch of debian packages from that debian source, you likely have a lot of breakage in the system
<holstein> if not, you can purge what you have installed, that is not ubuntu, and get a default sources list, and address the apt errors, and go from there
<holstein> or, you can fresh install, if you have broken too much of the system
<kris27mc> I haven't installed anything from the Jessie source to my knowledge. I just did a reinstall 3-4 days ago to see if it would prevent the error message. Before then though, I did have the "Wheezy" source, as it was recommended for more recently updated packages
<holstein> kris27mc: you are adding debian sources to ubuntu
<holstein> kris27mc: so, if you literally have a new install, i say, install again, fresh, and *dont* add debian sources
<kris27mc> I wasn't aware it could be problematic
<holstein> its a different operating system
<holstein> they dont promise support for ubuntu..
<kris27mc> That's true
<kris27mc> I apologize for my ignorance
<holstein> no worries.. its not super obvious. just can cause your issues
<kris27mc> I would've never thought to do it, but their was a package necessary for another that was found there. I don't recall it, but it obviously wasn't important
<holstein> i would address those support concerns here, or #ubuntu
<holstein> you can likely work around them, in the default repos.. if you  add any sources, its up to the sources to provide the support
<kris27mc> I'll backup my personal data, and just perform a completely clean install.
<holstein> i truly think thats the shortest path to you getting "fixed" ubuntu, since, you literally have a new-ish install
<kris27mc> Thank you for the help
<holstein> sure.. cheers
<kris27mc> If I'm unsure, I'll make sure to ask someone who knows better than myself
<holstein> keep in mind, in linux, those sources are important.. they supply all the software
<holstein> you cant easily mix them together.. or, trust all of them
<kris27mc> Before I perform the install though, I think I should redownload the .iso and reinstall it, because my OS was useless on the latest install as the most recent kernel was absent and I was forced to install it through recovery along with other missing packages
<holstein> kris27mc: all of ubuntu is frozen.. so,it doenst, and doesnt promise "the most recent kernel"
<holstein> sounds like, you are using a bad, or questionable iso
<kris27mc> I just used the iso from the official site
<holstein> kris27mc: i say, decide between 14.04 or 15.04, and get them from the official site, and check the md5sum
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kris27mc> Thank you
<JinjaNinja> Hello all, for some reason, QJackCTL's status bar icon doesn't show the options when I click on it. I can see a few pixels that pop up near the very edge of it, but no actual options show up. All my other status bar icons work fine and show the options, except for QJackCTL
<JinjaNinja> ObrienDave, what's up
<ObrienDave> 6'6" ;P
<JinjaNinja> Lol.
<JinjaNinja> you're tall!
<ObrienDave> i'm 6'5".... 6'6" is up ;P
<JinjaNinja> Oh, now I get your joke. Lol.
<JinjaNinja> for some reason, QJackCTL's status bar icon doesn't show the options when I click on it. I can see a few pixels that pop up near the very edge of it, but no actual options show up. All my other status bar icons work fine and show the options, except for QJackCTL
<ObrienDave> i know nothing about jack. never could get it to work right
<JinjaNinja> Ah. I got it to work just a day ago. I figured it out :D It took about a week to figure out the most stupidest solution ever.
<JinjaNinja> It was literally the easiest thing in the world to do. Just one small thing.
<JinjaNinja> I didn't have my sound card selected. It was as simple as selecting my computer's sound card
<ObrienDave> oh my, i don't have a SC, maybe i should select the lappy sound
<JinjaNinja> Lol
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-10
<schnitz> hey need a little help with ubuntu in general, have troubles getting my graphic card(s) to run
<schnitz> right place?
<schnitz> updated to 15.04 and am not so deeply involved with Linux, but everything worked well for many months. Now suddenly, I have only 60Hz whatever I do
<schnitz> (yes I'm running an old school monitor)
<schnitz> Problem is, I have a onboard APU with an additional graphics card. Both AMD / ATI ... under Windows, with ATI drivers, they work together well, do multi-GPU load balancing
<schnitz> under Ubuntu, they seem to collide now
<schnitz> Since I'm not doing anything graphics intense, I was wondering whether I could *disable* and additional grafics cards hardware-wise under Linux
<schnitz> aticonfig is not working properly under Linux, tried lots of configs, it mostly crashes and doesn't help at alll
<holstein> schnitz: you mean, both intel and ati?
<holstein> anyways, i had an nvidia version of that.. dual GPU.. i was able to disable the nvidia part, and only use the intel part
<holstein> anyways, you are in the right general area.. i would experiement with the GPU drivers
<holstein> if its me, i would download the live 15.04 iso. or, 14.04, if i dont want to mess with this often.. i would see how to simply implment what i want, which would just be a desktop that works well for my needs, not both ati and intel at the same time
<holstein> if you want to "fiddle" about with your install, you can simply remove/purge any/all proprietary drivers you have installed, *backup*, but then remove or rename your xorg.conf, and try stock ubuntu with the open ati drivers
<schnitz> ok
<schnitz> no its both ati
<schnitz> first of all
<schnitz> they're both using fglrx_pci
<holstein> schnitz: i really dont think so, friend
<holstein> maybe you have an onboard with a dual head kind of thing
<holstein> but, what do i know
<holstein> anyways, if whoever made the hardware wants to, they can support linux for you.. but, if they dont, then, you'll have to do it yourself,which can be challenging
<schnitz> hey thanks for helping, just a slight misunderstanding... yeah, I have a APU with an onboard GPU
<schnitz> from AMD
<holstein> i'll pull one, and work with *just* one at a time
<schnitz> right
<schnitz> but I'm still looking for a way w/o physically removing
<schnitz> ie. pulling
<schnitz> since I have 2 OS, and under Windows it works fine
<holstein> sure, and again, if the creators of those graphics chips want, they can provide you a nice and easy way for that to work, as you are seeing that they are capable of doing for windows
<schnitz> I was wondering whether I could make ubuntu believe the additional graphics card (also ATI) 'doesn't exist'
<holstein> if not, you may find it is the easiest to reinstall, or to pull the hardware and deal with them indeividually
<holstein> schnitz: if you have installed the proprietary drivers, and a custom xorg.conf is in place, still, which, i suggest trying to bypass, that could have blacklisted a module, or create a conf file that doesnt "see" is
<holstein> it*
<schnitz> ok i see what you're trying to get at... thanks
<holstein> on my production machine, i just disabled the internal GPU.. i have a dual head nvidia card.. when i tried to do both, it didnt work well
<holstein> so, i decided to go with what i thought would be more stable
<schnitz> that makes a lodda sense, maybe I should do the same and disable the internal GPU
<schnitz> instead of the other way round
<schnitz> but not quite sure how I can do that if both use the same driver
<schnitz> also, aticonfig is a mess
<schnitz> in the sense thats its crashing when I do changes
<schnitz> there is an option for doing this under aticonfig, however, it does not persist, ie. take effect
<schnitz> which is why I'm here too :-)
<schnitz> after start-up those changes from aticonfig either don't take effect or the system crashed on aticonfig at booting
<holstein> sure.. try not using aticonfig
<holstein> try removing the proprietary driver, and using just the open, included driver
<holstein> if you want to know if that will work, try the live iso.. you can do that without changing your system at all
<schnitz> sure, I will remove the proprietary driver now.
<holstein> you'll likely simply make them persistent by saving the xorg.conf it creates
<holstein> you can also try 14.04, and see if it just works "better", and install and use it.. since, it will be supported longer
<schnitz> I had the same problem under 14.04, tbh
<schnitz> ok removed the proprietary driver
<schnitz> yup aticonfig has been removed
<holstein> sure. im not suggesting 14.04 as a "fix".. just that, *when* you get this resolved in someway, you can have it working for 5 years
<holstein> instead of a few more months..
<schnitz> A few months is eternity in my world... :-)
<holstein> anyways, what i would be doing is, removing variables.. testing with the live iso, and seeing if the open driver works.. if you are skipping that, fine.. then, i would deal with them one at a time and see that the open driver works with them..
<holstein> i would look and make sure i have no xorg.conf in place..
<holstein> i would back it up, and rename, or remove it..
<schnitz> interesting. OK I will reboot then, I now the Live ISO works.
<schnitz> know
<holstein> sure. but with what?
<holstein> with the open driver?
<schnitz> yep
<holstein> anyways, as i said, you want to skip that, skip it
<schnitz> at least pretty sure
<schnitz> sure enough
<holstein> its just, *I* dont know that. and now you are "pretty sure"
<schnitz> oh well :-) This is fun, I like you :-)
<holstein> and we are implementing that driver, and i dont have your hardware.. no one from ATI is here, and we dont know that its going to do anything
<schnitz> well sorry for that. I'm the kinda quick and dirty guy
<schnitz> I'm happy to explain everything in more details .-) ... answer *do* exist
<schnitz> OK so the pretty sure thing... I've been trying many Live ISO Linux distributions before I chose UbuntuStudio on this same hardware setup 6 months ago. They ALL managed to bring up a decent resolution and rate.
<schnitz> Can't imagine they all had some proprietary ATI driver on board
<holstein> sure. so, you can skip that..
<schnitz> thats the pretty sure / common sense thing I was getting at...
<schnitz> but hunting and deleting xorg.confs seems like a great idea
<schnitz> for now, I'll reboot and be back in 1min... thanks so far, you've been great, cu soon :-)
<holstein> !xorg
<ubottu> X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<holstein> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<holstein> schnitz: *if* you reboot, with a "broken" xorg.conf in place, you can actually not be able to get to the desktop
<schnitz> ah
<schnitz> good point
<schnitz> so better delete them now?
<holstein> if there is one..
<schnitz> I'll have a look
<holstein> and , i'll look at my sources, and make sure i dont have any PPA's that will "break" anything.. and do a quick update
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> i want to make sure i have the latest kernel.. ill make sure i understand where xorg.conf is, and how to edit it from a live iso, or recovery prompt
<holstein> i'll know how to get to grub.. i may even go and unhide it, so i know i can see my older kernels, if the new one doesnt work
<schnitz> I understand
<schnitz> found it
<schnitz> it still exists
<schnitz> and opened it
<holstein> so, again, i would back it up, and rename, or remove it
<schnitz> its still trying to reference aticonfig
<schnitz> thanks, will do, of course
<schnitz> about the update
<schnitz> I've updated to Ustudio 15.04 yesterday
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i would have removed the proprietary driver *before* that, anyway
<schnitz> good point
<schnitz> so xorg.conf is removed. Now I shall reboot
<schnitz> cu soon
<schnitz> oh well :-)
<schnitz> now running solid 640&480 at 73Hz yeah:-)
<holstein> so, i would just use the open driver, if its meeting your needs
<holstein> if not, you can try reinstalling the proprietary one
<holstein> cheers..
<schnitz> !xorg
<ubottu> X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<schnitz> hmmm....
<schnitz> !xorg
<Samul`> hi guys
<Samul`> I need a piece of software which allows me to play live the input from a usb mic (so a mixer), but with support for plugins and effects
<Samul`> is there any?
<Samul`> I've tried a couple but they were either unstable or I didn't like them
<holstein> Samul`: yes
<holstein> Samul`: there is simply a jack mixer
<holstein> !info jack-mixer
<ubottu> jack-mixer (source: jack-mixer): JACK Audio Mixer. In component universe, is optional. Version 10-1 (vivid), package size 53 kB, installed size 340 kB
<holstein> you can set it up, and then route that to a plugin host, or route to standalone jack plugins..
<holstein> you can always just route live through something like ardour, or qtractor, as well.. but ,that will likely be overkill
<holstein> use #opensourcemusicians when its slow here
<Samul`> okay thank you very much man
<holstein> !info zynjacku
<ubottu> zynjacku (source: zynjacku): JACK based host for LV2 synths and LV2 plugins. In component universe, is optional. Version 6-4 (vivid), package size 136 kB, installed size 451 kB
<holstein> for example ^
<Samul`> sounds good
<Samul`> I'll take a look, thank you again :)
<Samul`> ubottu: I installed jack-mixer, but it isn't clear to me how to use LV2 plugins on output
<ubottu> Samul`: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Samul`> oops
<Samul`> I failed to tab you, holstein
<Samul`> ^^"
<holstein> Samul`: should have a manual
<holstein> but, i would expect to launch and start jack, have is table
<holstein> stable*
<Samul`> yeah, did it
<holstein> then, i would launch and setup a simple plug with the mixer.. jack-mixer
<holstein> then, i would route that to a plugin host
<Samul`> and I properly set it up so that input mic results in speaker output
<holstein> sure
<Samul`> but I cannot figure out how to use plugins
<holstein> none of that matters
<holstein> remove that from the equation
<Samul`> oh, I was expecting it to have a built-in plugin manager
<holstein> play a simple audio file, in an audio player.. route that through the mixer, and try implemting plugins til it works
<holstein> Samul`: there are many
<Samul`> no I mean
<holstein> Samul`: you can try that one i suggested for lv2's.. or, you can try using ardour/qractor
<Samul`> I have to use plugins on the mic
<holstein> or you can try one of the other hosts
<Samul`> live
<holstein> Samul`: sure, friend.. i understand what you want in the end
<holstein> but, you *dont* have to do that right now
<holstein> you can simply do that with a simple audio file playing in an audio player
<holstein> but, do what you like
<Samul`> okay so, I have ardour installed on my computer
<holstein> im saying, get the plugin host working
<holstein> it doenst have to be with the mic input
<Samul`> I don't know how, this is the first time I've had to do something like this
<holstein> Samul`:  cool. simply spend some time, then, learning to route signal in jack
<Samul`> how can I do this through ardour?
<holstein> under "connect" in "qjackctl" or one of the other connection managers
<Samul`> I know how to route, actually, but I have never had to use plugins with it
<holstein> Samul`: using ardour as the plugin host
<Samul`> I've always had my track in ardour, and the plugins were applied to it
<holstein> Samul`: route through a plugin host..
<Samul`> but if I connect the mic in to ardour track, won't it just record it?
<holstein> no need to use the mic, right now
<holstein> you can simply import an audio track there.. and test with it
<holstein> i understand the final goal is "mic to effect to speaker"
<holstein> but, there is no need to do that right now
<holstein> you can just test  "effect to speaker" with something easier
<Samul`> I already know which plugins to use and how to use them, so what is the purpose of using plugins on an audio track?
<holstein> Samul`: do what yo like, friend
<Samul`> no I mean
<Samul`> does it even have a purpose?
<holstein> i would route my mic to a plugin host.. select my plugin, and test my route
<holstein> Samul`: yes.. simplifying the route, for testing
<Samul`> but what on the earth is a plugin host?
<Samul`> isn't ardour a daw?
<holstein> Samul`: inn this case, you are using ardour to host
<holstein> Samul`: you can use zynjacku
<Samul`> in which way? what does the mic in have to be connected to?
<holstein> Samul`: to the plugin you want it to me using
<holstein> Samul`: you are asking how to route the mic to an effect then to the speaker
<Samul`> but if I use jack to route things, I only have the tracks in my ardour session
<holstein> so, you route the mic to a plugin host, and load the effect you want
<Samul`> don't know how to route it to "a plugin"
<holstein> Samul`: you route to a track, apply effects/plugin, and they will come out of ardour
<holstein> no need to record, in this case.. since, you are not trying to record the signal..
<Samul`> then I connect the track to system playback?
<holstein> the track or ardour's out.. whatever is carrying the signal you want to hear in the speaker
<holstein> should be fine with just that track out.. using ardour as a host for the plugin you are applying
<Samul`> ooh now I freaking understand it!!
<Samul`> thank you so much
<Samul`> lemme try so
<holstein> though, its overkill to use ardour for that.. so you can swap something else lighter in for ardour
<Samul`> sure, but the big deal was to understand the concept—how it works
<holstein> !info jack-rack
<ubottu> jack-rack (source: jack-rack): LADSPA effects "rack" for JACK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.8~rc1-2 (vivid), package size 79 kB, installed size 264 kB
<holstein> thats the other one i havfe used in the pase ^
<holstein> past*
<Samul`> sure enough I'll take a look soon
<kris27mc> I'm attempting to install Spotify but I need libgcrypt.so.11
<Unit193> !find libgcrypt.so.11
<ubottu> Package/file libgcrypt.so.11 does not exist in vivid
<kris27mc> It's not in the Canonical repo. So I need a safe source
<kris27mc> There's a newer version called "libgcrypt.so.20"
<kris27mc> But it's incompatible with Spotify
<Unit193> libgcrypt20 is the up to date package, yes.
<kris27mc> Would it be safe to add an old Canonical repo? Like from Trusty?
<holstein> kris27mc: adding any source, really isnt "safe"
<holstein> if anything, i would cherry-pick a deb, and know how to remove it..
<holstein> you cant just stream spotify? maybe run the andoid version in a browser?
<Unit193> Or get a newer version.
<guest-A2QGz1> sudo dmidecode --type memory
<schnitz> rehi
 * LikeVinyl is away: "no hay wifi, hablen entre uds."
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-11
<Samul`> is there any LV2 plugins to achieve the "talking instrument" effect? like a vocoder
<Samul`> I know there are some, but what is the best and possibly the easiest to use?
<Samul`> it would be perfect if I could use as a plugin in ardour
<sara_> hey
<sara_> anyone here?
<cfhowlett> sara_, ask your questions
<sara_> hey my name is andrew and i am currently on my wifes computer
<sara_> becouse i have problems with my comp
<sara_> after yesterdays update
<sara_> ...
<sara_> when i boot and choose ubuntu in bios
<sara_> it boots but no picture!
<sara_> i can tell it booted becouse when i write my password it loggs in becouse i hear sound but no picture
<cfhowlett> sara_, workaround: reboot, choose an old ubuntu version
<sara_> i dont see grub it just boots to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> sara_, reboot and hit your esc key immediately after the POST completes
<sara_> ok i did and now says grub>
<cfhowlett> sara_, hmm.  wrong key, it seems.  reboot>POST>tab key.  sorry for the confusion.
<sara_> error: invalid environment block press key to reboot
<sara_> now all blank again
<sara_> error:invalid environment block press any key...
<sara_> i tried again
<cfhowlett> sara_, ask in main #ubuntu channel
<sara_> ok thanks
<jo_> 1aGitarrist251055
<JinjaNinja> I'm having a hard time getting my sound working while using Virtual JACK Keyboard with QSynth (or any of the other synths)
<JinjaNinja> I have a screenshot of my JACK virtual connections if anyone could possibly take a look and help
<dean> Deano
<muhkuh> hey there, my ubuntu studio installation is still booting with the low-latency kernel? i tried to do like here under 'starting with the right kernel' -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation to boot with the generic kernel
<kris27mc> I'm in desperate need of help, as I've lost personally valuable data multiple times! I recently did a clean install of Ubuntu Studio 15.04 and now, every time I use TuxGuitar, eventually I'll open one of the internal menus such as Track Properties, etc. and when I close that menu, TuxGuitar just closes, not asking if I would like to save the file I have open (closing these menus shouldn't close TuxGuitar as a whole anyways
<kris27mc> ), and I then lose all of my unsaved work. This is hassling me on a large scale as I've been depending on TuxGuitar for a while. I'm aware that this isn't the perfect place for my issue but I'm hoping someone may have an idea.
<ObrienDave> save your work before you close the program?
<kris27mc> But I'm not intentionally closing the program
<kris27mc> That would require saving before 90% of actions
<kris27mc> I'm never sure when it could potentially close
<kris27mc> The program isn't meant to close unless it's intentionally exited
<kris27mc> I've been using the program for about 8 months, includ‌ing on past installations of Studio 15.04
<kris27mc> This is a new problem that has risen since reinstalling 15.04
<kris27mc> If not here, I'd also appreciate being redirected to a more appropriate place
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-12
<schnitz> Trying to record into ubuntustudio with Hammerfall DSP Audio Card. Signal is coming in, I can see it under HDSPmixer, however both Audacity and Ardour won't record and signals
<schnitz> and/any
<schnitz> has to be something small and stupid... audio signal is already 'in the system'
<schnitz> but it can't find the reason why no waveform / audio in is showing up when I record in audacity or ardour
<johnnyclocks> Don't know the programs well enough myself, but perhaps Audacity and Ardour are listening to the wrong device?
<schnitz> thanks for answering
<schnitz> I found something
<schnitz> I have a hint
<schnitz> brb
<schnitz> alright seems to be working, yes it was about routing and settings, but what seems to work now is titled the wrong way, but never mind. it works :-)
<schnitz> thank & bye
<kris27mc> Why didn't he just use QjackCtl to start jack and route it that way?
<kris27mc> Is Jack not compatible with that audio card or...?
<kris27mc> Never mind.
<kris27mc> It seems the Hammerfall has native routing?
<schnitz> hey everyone, this is for once not something not working, but after ages, I finally got my ubuntustudio to run with my hammerfall card and external 8-channel input, I can now record up to 12 channels in parallel into ie. Audacity, and IT WORKS FOR THE FIRST TIME!
<schnitz> I think thats pretty cool :-)
<johnnyclocks> lol i wanna congratulate the guy but he keeps leaving
<AliGeyikDotCom> Hi all
<AliGeyikDotCom> I have 169G free at my /home but I can not create a .qcow2 image over 24G, virt-manager says I only have 24G available space, can anybody help me?
<Samul`> are there any good LV2 pitch correction plugins that allow to select a vocal track and correct the pitch of another one based on that previous track?
<Samul`> ?
<holstein> Samul`: there are options for pitch correction
<holstein> maybe not *exactly* what you are looking for, but, i say, try the available options, and see if you can make them fit your needs
<holstein> auto-talent, etc
<holstein> !info autotalent
<ubottu> autotalent (source: autotalent): pitch correction LADSPA plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-4 (vivid), package size 15 kB, installed size 66 kB
<Samul`> I had already took a look at autotalent holstein
<Samul`> it looked good yet I still have to figure out how to use it effectively
<Samul`> holstein: since I'm trying to record and mix vocal covers for some song I guess I will have to set it so that it correctes the pitch of my voice according to the key/scale of the song
<Samul`> is that right?
<Samul`> I'm a newbie so I am not sure
<holstein> Samul`: its all up to identifying, and addressing your specific needs
<holstein> Samul`: you can try #opensourcemusicians or other communities that may have volunteers with more specific information about what you are trying to accomplish
<holstein> for me, i just install the "best" tools, that meet the needs, and try them.. trying all options.. i know autotalent is a well known option
<Samul`> okay thank you
<studio-user117> Ok.  This is my first time running Ubuntu Studio and I am exploring.
<silverlion> good eve everybody
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-13
<studio-user340> quit
<rhizo> hi folks
<rhizo> maybe someone can make my day...I have a dedicated soundcard for my monitor speakers and the cases I have jack not running/ my analog/digital converters switched off and a soundcard for jack where my a/d converters are connected
<rhizo> within patchage I can see an entity "pulseaudio jack source"
<rhizo> when I connect some sources to the pulseaudio device I can see the pulseaudio meters for the device going up and down
<rhizo> but from this device I was never been able to play sound through the output jacks of my soundcard
<rhizo> all other programs connected to pulseaudio are playing fine
<rhizo> I finally achieved it with " pactl load-module module-loopback latency_msec=1"
<mjhouska> just bought an alesis qx49 contoller. shows up as an alsa device in qjackctl
<mjhouska> how do i connect and use it with q synth or yoshimi?
<delt> hey guys, how's it going?
<delt> here's a good one for yall: in pavucontrol (and related pulseaudio settings) i want the fallback device to be jack sink, but i want the volume knob on the front of my laptop to control the physical hardware's volume, device is named "built-in analog stereo". How do i do that?
<mjhouska> how do i connect and use it with q synth or yoshimi?
<delt> mjhouska: connect what with qsynth/yoshimi? (sorry i just joined)
<delt> i see xfce4-volumed is responsible for handling the volume knob..... sadly the manpage doesn't give much information about usage, options if any, etc... :(
<delt> mjhouska: dunno what your question was, but i have a hunch the "connect" window in qjackctl might be the answer to what you're looking for.
<mjhouska> just bought a keaybord controller. need to know how to use it with
<mjhouska> yoshimi and suc h
<mjhouska> alesis qx49 controller
<mjhouska> i see it in jack>connections>alsa but have no idea how to go from there
<mjhouska> jack is confusing. readable should mean input
<mjhouska> jack is running and yoshimi is running
<mjhouska> keybord is in alsa yoshimi is in audio
<mjhouska> instrument bank is empty i try something else
<mjhouska> need a walkthrough on how to set up my keyboard
<mjhouska> i have ubuntustudio 10.04 and an alesis qx49 keayboard need help
<mjhouska> the keyboard shows up in alsa tab. but i dont know how to connect and use it with yoshimi or qsynt or whatever
<mjhouska> right now readable has 24:qx49 connected to writable 14:midi through
<zequence> mjhouska: audio is only for connecting audio. There are two kinds of midi. Jack midi and ALSA midi. In Qjacktl "Midi" stands for Jack midi
<zequence> You should see yoshimi in either MIDI or ALSA
<zequence> If you see it in MIDI, you will need a jack to alsa midi bridge. There's a command line tool for that called a2jmidid
<zequence> mjhouska: If you have more questions, please also check out #opensourcemusicians
<mjhouska> yoshimi shows up in audio no where else
#ubuntustudio 2015-06-14
<mjhouska> how do i get yo yo shimi to show up in alsa?
<mjhouska> i only found a debian guy in open musicians. he said idt was a pulse issue
<EriC^^> does anybody know of a software to convert png's to gif?
<EriC^^> a bunch of them into 1 gif
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-14
<sakrecoer> i think there is something fishy with firewire on 16.04
<sakrecoer> dvgrab detects my camera, i can rip video from it, but no toher software can use it as web cam (used to work with this cam)
<sakrecoer> ffado detects my soundcard correctly, i have access to the settings no problem, but jack refuses to start when set to firewire
<sakrecoer> this is what i get from qjackctl in the message window: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17320580/
<sakrecoer> same happens with freebob...
<sakrecoer> hmm... my firewire card appears in Pulse audio control... can't remember seeing this happening before...
<sakrecoer> weirdness delux... seems to be a common problem, but every thread i find is about wrong chipset, and it is solved by using, wait it for it: the chipset i have :( :D
<sakrecoer> interesting... https://sourceforge.net/p/ffado/mailman/message/35044076/
<sakrecoer> nah... that didn't help...
<sakrecoer> i tried this:https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/JACK_Audio_Connection_Kit#Firewire
<sakrecoer> i'm way out of my league here, but this seems a bit strange to me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17321488/
<sakrecoer> should raw1394 realy be blacklisted?
<sakrecoer> interesting, blacklisting all those snd- modules made the firewire interface disapear completly from jack...
<sakrecoer> .... (O.o) but now it works...
<sakrecoer> hm.. i have to try something...
<sakrecoer> yup, blacklisting all the firewire related snd- modules solved it...
<sakrecoer> well... noted for later, maybe you'd be interested in reading this, OvenWerks ^
<sakrecoer> now i'm gonna arrange the super-hit we made zequence and i :) read y'all later!
<sakrecoer> maybe no editing today... :( not a single x-run, but very much cracks n pops.... and they are certainly not from the audio recordings: appear randomly...
<sakrecoer> killall:ed, changed buffer size, nothing. rebooted: victory over craks'n'pops! \o/
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-15
<Buba> Hi, anyone here?
<sakrecoer> hi Buba, just ask your question and if anyone knows how to reply , they will :)
<Buba> Thanks! I'm reading a bit more before I ask
<Buba> Is this channel only used for troubleshooting?
<Buba> I didn't find the answer anywhere :(
<Buba> I just installed UbuntuS and I haven't been an Ubuntu/Linux user for that long. I'm using a TV through HDMI. On Ubuntu, it runs fine both video and audio, but on UbuntuS video is ok but I haven't manage to make the audio work.
<Buba> At the beginning I thought it was the Jack/PulseAudio. Jack server wasn't even online. So I got Cadence, forced restart on Jack server and set my hdmi output as the output device
<sakrecoer> Buba: TV... you mean, as a display right?
<Buba> I use my tv for both display and audio
<sakrecoer> you see the litle icon in the taskbar of the desktop, its shaped like a speaker.
<Buba> SUre
<sakrecoer> in it you will find "sound settings"
<Buba> Yea
<Buba> I've been there
<Buba> Can't find it on output devices though
<Buba> Only Speakrs and Headphones (not connected)
<Buba> For some reason the Device appears on Cadence but not on Sound Settings
<sakrecoer> you mean only "built in audio analogue stereo"?
<sakrecoer> is jack running atm?
<Buba> Oh yea, exactly
<Buba> Nope
<Buba> Oh btw I downloaded a pre-compiled Cadence
<sakrecoer> the mdi doesn't appear nowhere in any tab of the Volume control window "sound setting window"
<sakrecoer> kxstudio?
<Buba> No :((
<Buba> Yes, KXStudio
<sakrecoer> are you using ubuntustudio 16.04?
<sakrecoer> i guess not..?
<Buba> ...
<Buba> Never mind
<Buba> I just found it
<sakrecoer> \o/
<Buba> HAHAHA
<Buba> Sorry
<sakrecoer> no worries!
<Buba> It was on Configuration the whole time, I didn't even bother checking, I don't know
<Buba> But I do have another question
<sakrecoer> shoot
<Buba> WHen I tried to install pulseaudio-module-jack, it said I already had, and also reported that I no longer needed some stuff
<Buba> Such as linux headers
<Buba> At the beginning I set to remove, but then it showed it was 220MB and I gave up
<Buba> Le me try again so I cans see the msg
<sakrecoer> that is probably becuase you upgraded your system to the latest kernel, then the old kernel stuff becomes unecessary
<Buba> Hmm probably
<sakrecoer> you shold be safe doing "sudo apt-get autoremove" when you get that message.
<Buba> I had download the 14.04 version
<Buba> Which is what I installed
<Buba> Hmm ok
<sakrecoer> ok :)
<Buba> Thank you sir!
<Buba> :D
<sakrecoer> i think if you want to use kxstudio you are better of with 14.04
<sakrecoer> not sure you can install kxstudio in 16.04 tbh..
<sakrecoer> but i haven't tried....
<Buba> Well I didn't actually installed
<Buba> I downloaded pre compiled :P
<sakrecoer> no problem buba! :)
<Buba> But seems to work
<sakrecoer> excellent! what matter is what workd for you :)
<sakrecoer> *works
<Buba> Haha thanks for the help! :)
<sakrecoer> well, i think i mostely helped you help yourself :) anytime however :)
<Buba> Do you happen to use Focusrite Scarllet 2i2 for audio interface? haha
<sakrecoer> well... sometimes, no one is in... but then jsut be patient or ask on the mailing list :)
<Buba> Okay! Thank you again
<sakrecoer> no, i don't use that one.
<Buba> Ah ok no prob
<sakrecoer> you could also try asking in #opensourcemusicans for your soundcard
<sakrecoer> ^Buba
<sakrecoer> anyways, i have to run now! cya o/
<Buba> Oh, thank you!
<Buba> If I can retribute to you in anyway, I would recommend you the book The Music Lesson, by Victor WOoten
<Buba> C ya!
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-16
<studio-user466> ciao
<mackemint> hello! Trying to configure MIDI in Qiana studio, what do I set as "master input"?
<studio-user442> I have a problem with screen jitter. On bootup, it goes to an odd refresh rate of 77 Hz. Another monitor, an older one is hooked up, and runs fine. Do I have to go into the settings editor to re-set the refresh rate?
<studio-user442> The older monitor runs at 73 Hz.
<studio-user442> When I disconnect the older monitor, and hook up the newer one, the LG montor looks fine, but is stuck at a low res- 640x480.
<studio-user442> But on reboot, it goes back to 1600x1200, and 77 Hz, and I get flickering and ghost images.
<joe_____> good morning from australia
<joe_____> hhmm nobody home huh ?
<joe_____> Hello New
<NewGSTuser> Hello
<joe_____> its a bit slow this morning !!
<joe_____> seems you and I are the only ones not asleep :-)
<krytarik> joe_____: Well, this is a support channel.  And hi.
<joe_____> morning krytarik and I did come looking for support !!
<krytarik> joe_____: So, just ask a question then?
<joe_____> so, I just installed 16.04 and find it works well APART from the desktop!!
<joe_____> Is there any way to remove Unity completely?
<joe_____> I have used Gnome for 15 years and Unity is  a completely unfriendly and almost unuasable desktop
<krytarik> joe_____: Well, Ubuntu Studio isn't shipping it..
<joe_____> A few bugs with initial install as it didnt update GRUB but a manual grub-update fixed that
<joe_____> so what is that horrible orange "thing" that jumps out of left screen when you get to screen edge ? I thought that was Unity style
<joe_____> I downloaded the install image and installed from there
<joe_____> my other OS is Debian 8.4
<krytarik> joe_____: From where exactly?
<joe_____> Official release from Ubuntu Studio
<joe_____> It took two days to get with my internet speed
<joe_____> I have used studio for some years and always do a complete new install with each new release rather than try upgrading
<joe_____> The computer is also brand new, but is an older ROG I7
<joe_____> I also downloaded and installed Gnome but it also appears to be Gnome 3, so it integrates with Unity rather than replaces it, so I still have that "cluster" of applications that you need scroll up and down to use
<sakrecoer> joe_____: sounds like you didn't download ubuntu studio.these are the offical ISO's for ubuntustudio: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/xenial/release/
<joe_____> thats what I have !!
<sakrecoer> easy way to verify the iso you have is to verify the checksum
<sakrecoer> then you installed something else, because ubuntustudio doesn't come with unity
<sakrecoer> no orange thing jumping out on the screen edge so to speak.
<joe_____> OK so some how its not a genuine version I admit I didnt verify the checksum
<sakrecoer> joe_____: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<joe_____> Morse code is the speed of my internet !! so I try and go a bit fast I guess
<joe_____> I shall do that and return
<joe_____> 94fdf0ea891009e5bc459959f429c8c8
<joe_____> thats what I get and that is what is listed
<sakrecoer> joe_____: a9403fe6d359d95b1c1da39043adff465cf36815 *ubuntustudio-16.04-dvd-i386.iso
<sakrecoer> 2abf415d45fdd816354ac39d1add3c81b6f78281 *ubuntustudio-16.04-dvd-amd64.iso
<joe_____> if its 32 bit yes
<joe_____> I have 64 bit
<sakrecoer> 64 bit: 2abf415d45fdd816354ac39d1add3c81b6f78281
<joe_____> 94fdf0ea891009e5bc459959f429c8c8 *ubuntustudio-16.04-dvd-amd64.iso a3375aeec2aa4cbcc411782c21631013 *ubuntustudio-16.04-dvd-i386.iso
<Unit193> sakrecoer: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/xenial/release/MD5SUMS
<sakrecoer> :D my bad... sorry
<joe_____> thats what I get from the the checksums listed here
<joe_____> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/xenial/release/MD5SUMS
<sakrecoer> anyhow, unity is _not_ in there by default...
<joe_____> so I dont have it anywhere on my machine!!  unless after the install it sneaked in ??
<joe_____> there was another day of updates after the initial install
<joe_____> even though I did updates while it installed
<sakrecoer> i find it hard to believe it sneaked in tbh...
<joe_____> my internet speed is ~ 25k so hence the long download times
<joe_____> me too !!! hence my begging answers here :-)
<Unit193> Could look at /var/log/dpkg.log
<joe_____> If I can find it !!! the desktop is woefull !!
<sakrecoer> not sure how i can help you joe_____ :'( i have updated everytime since release, but no unity here...
<sakrecoer> perhaps something to do with you installing gnome3? i don't know...
<joe_____> its a bit more readable with Gnome 3!!   but to me it still looks and feels like Unity
<joe_____> I did have a look at Unity when first released !! I hated it from the beginning :-)  especially as I have used gnome since year 2000
<joe_____> so I have found libunity !!! in my logs
<joe_____> 2016-04-20 22:23:17 status unpacked libunity-protocol-private0:amd64 7.1.4+15.10.20151002-0ubuntu2 2016-04-20 22:23:17 status half-configured libunity-protocol-private0:amd64 7.1.4+15.10.20151002-0ubuntu2 2016-04-20 22:23:17 status installed libunity-protocol-private0:amd64 7.1.4+15.10.20151002-0ubuntu2 2016-04-20 22:23:17 configure libunity-scopes-json-def-desktop:all 7.1.4+15.10.20151002-0ubuntu2 <none> 2016-04-20 22:23:17 
<joe_____> I admit I dont know every file that may be associated
<joe_____> json are mail files arent they ?
<joe_____> OK all thanks for your help!!
<joe_____> seems I might have a play and try hacking it out
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-17
<studio-user134> I have a problem with display flickering. Any ideas?
<studio-user312> good morning all
<Glorfindel> Hello :)
<joe_____> good morning again :-)
<joe_____> apologies Glorfindel
<joe_____> I logged in a few mins ago with wrong name
<joe_____> I need a little help if anybody has 5 mins
<krytarik> joe_____: Generally, just ask.
<joe_____> This is joe from yesterday krytarik  I fixed the Unity problem
<joe_____> I now have Gnome running well EXCEPT
<joe_____> when I open any window I only have a close button on top of screen no minimise or resize
<joe_____> is there an easy way to fix this ?
<joe_____> I know its settings in my machine but I have forgotten how to change it
<krytarik> joe_____: Try in #ubuntu-gnome, or #ubuntu even.
<joe_____> OK thanks :-)
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-18
<rafael> Hola mundo¡
<Actium> Hi everyone! I'm trying Ubuntu Studio in a laptop with an old external monitor (Philips 150s). When the cursor change screens, the display blinks and sometimes goes black for a few seconds
<Actium> Is this a driver problem? Or is the monitor too old and incompatible
<EleanorEllis> Hello. I am trying to connect a Bluetooth headset to use as a radio mic. I want to route the audio from the mic out of the headphone socket on my computer but I am really struggling to understand. Does anyone have the patience to help me with this? I have used Gnome for a long time but I am totally new to XFCE
<EleanorEllis> I have paired the headset with my Bluetooth adaptor but I cannot connect it to anything
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-19
<cfhowlett> hey ^3
<studio-user396> help
<studio-user396> im getting an error message can anyone help
<titleofasimplema> I need help getting M-Audio MobilePRE USB to work, preferably through Jack (qjackcontrol).
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-12
<DMRtech_> anyone had installation problems while installing 16.04.2 to HP/Intel/InsydeH2O UEFI laptop?
<studio-user839> trying to upgrade to 17.04 and i keep getting the same error posted here https://paste.ubuntu.com/24841491/
<studio-user839> can i get any help please?
<OvenWerks> thats all you got? It didn't tell you what the actual problem was?
 * OvenWerks never does upgrades, just new installs.
<studio-user839> theres a line that says to report the bug using the terminal
<OvenWerks> studio-user839: I would also ask on #ubuntu as there are a lot more people there
<OvenWerks> Does it say against which package to report the bug?
<studio-user839> ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<OvenWerks> I don't know where it keeps the log file of it's upgrade. I would look at that.
<OvenWerks> what files are in /var/log ? I see /var/log/installer, /var/log/dist-upgrade, /var/log/unattended-upgrades
<OvenWerks> maybe on your system there is also a directory for release-upgrader
<studio-user839> i see those as well, but no release-upgrader, what exactly am i looking for in /var/log?
<OvenWerks> I am not sure. I would ask on #ubuntu where the release upgrader logs are kept.
<studio-user839> ok thank you
<oerheks_> Don't look in log, use journalctl -xe
<oerheks_> oh
<OvenWerks> oerheks_: too late... Thanks for the input
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-13
<studio-user279> hello. Install Ubuntu Studio on my pc and this incomplete sound packete. I use Ubuntu Studio Meta Installer and it did not work. I thank you very much
<Gsanchez85> Hello
<Gsanchez85> Anybody here
<Gsanchez85> ???
<studio-user450> Hello, anyone around?
<studio-user450> Q: I am trying to install to an external SATA HDD. We've been having power failure that have been screwing up my drives. Earlier, I was able to install Ubuntu Studio to this 3TB HDD when I pulled my computer out and ensured that it was the only drive available.  However, whenever any other drive is attached, it installs, but refuses to install grub - and if it install grub to another drive, it refuses to recognize the O
<studio-user450> The computer is in a really awkward position - I'm contemplating pulling it out again and doing the same thing (there are 9 drives, all external), but I was wondering if anyone had any ideas first
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-15
<guest1234> hi guys, just downloaded ubuntu studio 16 and 17 and can't make it run on jessie in VBox4.3. Here is what I get when starting 17 http://fs5.directupload.net/images/170615/oggeymym.png
<guest1234> when starting 16 I also get a weird looking "window"
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | guest1234
<ubottu> guest1234: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<guest1234> ubottu: now I get http://fs5.directupload.net/images/170615/nyajfd75.png  (that's how it looked, when I started 16)
<ubottu> guest1234: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: I get http://fs5.directupload.net/images/170615/nyajfd75.png (that's how it looked, when I started 16) - Full list: http://ubottu.com/timezones.html
<guest1234> cfhowlett:
<cfhowlett> you did md5sum the .iso ... right?
<guest1234> nope, will try
<guest1234> cfhowlett: they're the same
<guest1234> uStudio16 with nomodeset: http://fs5.directupload.net/images/170615/m492sbbi.png
<guest1234> ok found this: https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/13615
<guest1234> fix is: after seeing this weird window press right Ctrl key and F1 and then right Ctrl key + F7
<guest1234> so just switch to tty1 and then back
<guest1234> this fixed the issue in 17 for me
<guest1234> btw. if you changed your host key in Vbox to s.th. else then you have to use that instead of the right Control key
<guest1234> thx and bye
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-16
<guest1234> hi guys, yesterday I run ubuntu studio 17 in Vbox and had a problem. I could not get interne working. My fix was to add DNSSEC=off to resolved.conf  and reboot my machine. (like told here: https://github.com/cpriego/valet-linux/issues/7)
<guest1234> *internet
<guest1234> in case s.o. has the same prob
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-17
<Guest47732> eu não entendi
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-11
<wlan2> Is it normal that I can't use IBus for the xfce terminal?
<wlan2> I recently reinstalled ubuntu studio and I can't seem to find a way to.
<wlan2> It works in KVIrc.
<wlan2> It won't work on libreoffice or　firefox.
<wlan2> Is there any config I should purge? (I preserved /home)
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-12
<studio-user656>  /list #*fr*
<studio-user465> hello! i'm having a hard time getting the Unity environment working on Studio. can anyone provide some suggestions?
<OvenWerks> I think you are doing things backwards, install ubuntu first then add Studio.
<OvenWerks> however, starting with Studio and adding unity is beyond me. I do not know what packages that needs to work.
<studio-user465> OvenWerks: I'm already usiong Studio for media production, and was just hoping to just have the option should I want to run a steam game to chill out and unplug.
<OvenWerks> I didn't think you needed unity to do that.
<studio-user465> OvenWerks: Most games no, but some are finicky
<OvenWerks> (but I really don't know)
<OvenWerks> Is this unity in 18.04?
<OvenWerks> (gnome 3 based?)
<studio-user465> i'm running Studio Xenial
<studio-user465> So perhaps Gnome would be easier?
<OvenWerks> I would think it is a matter of choosing the right meta.
<studio-user465> yeah i'm not willing to ditch Studio, it's perfectly configured for my multimedia production needs.
<OvenWerks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/unity
<OvenWerks> That package looks like it includes a lot.
<OvenWerks> you will probably want the recomends for the full experience
<OvenWerks> As always I would use synaptic or apt instead of the software center
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-13
<xch4d03t> hello
<xch4d03t> buka puasa yuuuu
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-14
<studio-user700> hello?
<studio-user700> I have not used IRC since 1991! would you all believe that?? :O
<studio-user700> okay
<studio-user700> just thought I would say Hi!
<studio-user700> have a great night! :)
<studio-user700> exit
<studio-user700> quit
<studio-user705> hello
<studio-user705> i need some help with ubuntu studio
<ErichEickmeyer> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<studio-user705> i have no sound detected by the system
<ErichEickmeyer> Hmmm...
<ErichEickmeyer> Do you know if it even detects your sound card?
<studio-user705> yes, it's detected
<studio-user705> it is an integrated soundcard
<studio-user705> motherboard asus a320m-k
<ErichEickmeyer> Okay, likely not a driver issue. Have you had this problem before?
<studio-user705> yes, with other distros
<ErichEickmeyer> Hmm....
<ErichEickmeyer> Were you recently using JACK?
<studio-user705> initially, card and sound is detected, but further on, desappears
<ErichEickmeyer> Try this: open a terminal, type "pulseaudio --kill" and see if that resolves the issue.
<studio-user705> tried to do alsa force-reload, but no effect
<studio-user705> your command says no way
<ErichEickmeyer> That's not a response that command gives. Did it without the quotes?
<studio-user705> E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory not accessible: Permiso denegado E: [pulseaudio] main.c: No se ha podido detener el demonio: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<studio-user705> that's the output
<ErichEickmeyer> You have a permission problem in your folder. Here's an askubuntu article that might help you: https://askubuntu.com/questions/338382/pulseaudio-not-working-home-directory-not-accessible-permission-denied
<ErichEickmeyer> Permission problem in your home folder, that is.
<studio-user705> only permission issue?
<ErichEickmeyer> Yes, that's the response the command is telling you.
<studio-user705> but i always have used alsa instead of pulseaudio
<ErichEickmeyer> Pulseaudio is installed by default in Ubuntu Studio, so unless you completely remove it, that's what you've got.
<ErichEickmeyer> Pulseaudio, by the way, uses alsa.
<ErichEickmeyer> In desktop versions of Ubuntu, PulseAudio is a dependency for a lot of software packages.  Removing or purging PulseAudio from a Ubuntu system can break other installed software and potentially cause errors and broken dependencies.
<ErichEickmeyer> Here's a way to disable PulseAudio without uninstalling it, but be aware, this is not supported: https://askubuntu.com/questions/356052/how-to-use-alsa-instead-of-pulseaudio-without-uninstalling-pulseaudio
<studio-user705> i never uninstalled pulseaudio before, therefore that's not the answer
<ErichEickmeyer> Well, the permission issue is a problem that needs to be addressed, otherwise you'll get a bunch of other issues. That said, running without pulseaudio is not officially supported.
<ErichEickmeyer> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ErichEickmeyer> I tried.
<studio-user244> Is there a support for cuda in ubuntu studio ?
<studio-user244> I've been trying to install it on fedora for weeks
<ErichEickmeyer> studio-user244: Unless it is in the official Ubuntu repositories, it is not supported.
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-15
<dogon> hello any one help me
<dogon> i installed compiz ubuntu studio 18.04 but it doesnt work after ...
<dogon> reboot
<dogon> how can i fix this?
<dogon> hellooo :O
<ErichEickmeyer> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<dogon> i had searched but i couldnt find any thing
<ErichEickmeyer> dogon: You'll get better help on that issue in #xubuntu since that's an Xfce issue, to be honest. I know they have an article somewhere, I just don't know where it is off the top of my head.
<dogon> i had searched there olso
<ErichEickmeyer> Did you ask anyone in the #xubuntu channel?
<dogon> but theres in not contend
<dogon> no
<dogon> but i did xubuntu forum
<dogon> but i am using ubuntu studio 18.04
<dogon> not xubuntu
<ErichEickmeyer> Okay, please ask there since it's an Xfce issue and I know for a fact they have something about Compiz on Xfce. Your issue is not specific to Ubuntu Studio.
<ErichEickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio is 100% volunteer supported and is derived from the Ubuntu repositories, as is Xubuntu, so it's all the same on the backend.
<ErichEickmeyer> You might have to wait around for a while, perhaps hours.
<dogon> hello
<dogon> anyone can help me?
<dogon> will someone help me?
<dogon> ubuntu studio'ya compiz kurdum ama yeniden başlattığımda devre dışı kalıyor. Bunu nasıl kalıcı yapabilirm?
<ErichEickmeyer> !tr | dogon
<ubottu> dogon: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<OvenWerks> dogon: ubuntustudio is built on xubuntu as the DE right now. xubuntu is built with xfce as the DE (desktop environment) and at least one of the xfce devs does read some of the irc stuff. That is why we tend to forward DE questions to #xubuntu. If you question was more broadly based on the OS below the the DE then the question would best be asked in #ubuntu.
<OvenWerks> We have a good understanding of the applications and settings that Studio adds to xubuntu, but not so much the DE and underlaying OS.
<OvenWerks> dogon: also please note that both ubuntustudio and xubuntu are run by volunteers, They are not paid people and nobody knows everything nor are they required to.
<OvenWerks> you will need patience
<OvenWerks>  leave a question, leave irc running and come back in a few hours to see what answers have been posted.
<LeLapin> Bonsoir !
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-16
<studio-user109> i have setup ubuntu studio ... it is very very slow
<studio-user109> pls help
<ErichEickmeyer> Not even 2 minutes.
<OvenWerks> ErichEickmeyer: to such a person evrything is slow
<ErichEickmeyer> LOL!
<abid> hello
<username12565> i got a midi keyboard and thought this might be easier than it is :}
<username12565> if i launch qjackctl and hit "start", does that launch JACK? or do i need to launch JACK manually somehow?
<username12565> seems like it does
<username12565> ok, i see messages in gmidimonitor jack \o/
<username12565> success!
<username12565> i can hit keys and have drumvk1 play things \o/
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-17
<BionicMac> I am looking for the tweak tool for snd-hda-intel chipsets. Someone in here pointed me to that utility some weeks ago. If that was you or you know of it, please advise. Thanks.
<BionicMac> It was for pin-routing.
<OvenWerks> hdajackretask?
<BionicMac> OvenWerks: That's it, and it was you. =) Thank you.
<johnmace> Hi, anyone had trouble installing a Behringer UCA222 on 18.04?  Audacity records sound at fixed level, pavu says no app is recording, therefore no control of level.  Kinda half working. Any ideas?
<OvenWerks> what does alsamixer say?
<OvenWerks> It could be that all the controls are manual knobs, some USB boxes are like that
<johnmace> Just ran alsamixer from command line with UCA222 plugged in.  Scrolled right, not there, only internal sound card.
<OvenWerks> try F6?
<johnmace> Tried F6, then F4, says This sound device does not have any capture controls.
<johnmace> Only playback to USB audio codec seems available.  That ties in with my experience.
<OvenWerks> That is very common with USB devices
<OvenWerks> The device should have preamp level controls on it
<johnmace> Glad to hear I'm not alone!  In previous versions of Ubuntu I had no problem.
<OvenWerks> with the same device?
<johnmace> Yes, exactly same PC, same sound"card".  Tried Xubuntu, Mint, all versions of 18.04 same symptoms.
<OvenWerks> That is odd
<OvenWerks> Ya, I see that the device itself has no controls
<OvenWerks> Do you have audio coming in at all (just wrong level)
<johnmace> Yes, no physical knobs.  Audio comes in, but records at fixed level.  When I fiddle with it, it stops working altogether.  Kinda almost works.
<OvenWerks> Is audacity set to use pulse? or is it set to use alsa?
<johnmace> Its set to Alsa, doesn't offer Pulse as option.  I'll double check that...
<OvenWerks> Pule will not add input level if using alsa direct.
<johnmace> Just ALSA or OSS, no pulse.
<OvenWerks> pavucontrol is a pulse only controller
<johnmace> Okay, makes sense.  Can I make Audacity use pulse?
<OvenWerks> which device is the alsa device? if you use "default" it should connect to pulse
<OvenWerks> if you set audacity to use the default alsa device that should be pulse
<johnmace> I can set playback to default, but recording choices are "default:Mic:0" or similar, no simple "default".  Still no pulse choice though.
<OvenWerks> As far as I can tell the uca222 does not have any controls of it's own. It expects the thing plugged into it to provide level controls. It is meant for use with consumer -10db line levelslevels
<OvenWerks> try setting to the default above
<OvenWerks> then see if pavucontrol show audacity as a recording app
<OvenWerks> in pavucontrol, does the input devices show the uca222?
<OvenWerks> if so it may need to be set as the default (look for a green circle with a white check mork)
<johnmace> Did that, and then a control does appear, but its titled "PCM2902 Audio codec analog... which is the internal card.  BUT its the sound from the UCA222.  Weird.
<OvenWerks> That could be, it will be called by whatever the chipset is inside the uca222 unless someone has taken the time to change it
<OvenWerks> My ART interfaces both say "burbrown" for example
<OvenWerks> hmm, no it just says "CODEC"
<johnmace> Yes, Burr Brown comes up in dmesg, pretty sure PCM29032 is the internal sound chip in the laptop, remains when I unplug UCA222.
<OvenWerks> is this in audacidy or pavucontrol?
<johnmace> The controls in Audacity have no effect, only pavu works.
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks> does that mean you have sound and control now?
<OvenWerks> Oh, and I should ask, what is the sound source you plug into the uca222?
<BionicMac> Strange, I *had* full control of rear(basically sub) and front(mid/highs) in stereo for each with fading ability some moons ago. Now, I see the meters bumping on front (left and right) but no audio. Checked alsamixer, pavuctl, etc etc. hmm
<johnmace> Yes, I guess so, but not quite as you'd expect.  I'll try some proper recordings to check the levels are adequate.  Right now I'm just touching the pins to generate noise, usually its a RIAA preamp on a vinyl deck.
<OvenWerks> Ok, that should work great. The level on the preamp should be used for best level without clipping
<OvenWerks> The pavu level is to get what you want for recording... but should not need to be adjusted once the pre is set as thay should be level matched.
<johnmace> Yes, was doing great with previous UbuntuStudio, everything worked out of the box, could choose pulse etc etc
<OvenWerks> was the USB device plugged in before starting audacity?
<johnmace> Tried both ways, just the same.
<johnmace> And tried booting pc with UCA22 connected, then connected after booting.  dmesg segments look identical.  behavoiur identical.
<OvenWerks> I've used up my ideas I think.
<OvenWerks> plugged at boot shouldn't matter
<johnmace> Thanks anyway, really appreciate the support!  Can be lonely sometimes wrestling with these snals!
<johnmace> *snags
<OvenWerks> my version of audacity actually shows pulse separately
<OvenWerks> (preferences-> devices)
<johnmace> That's how i recall it worked before the upgrade, but pulse just not there now.
<OvenWerks> (and this is 18.04)
<studio-user044> Hi
<johnmace> Hi!
<studio-user044> sorry? mu english wery limited...  speack russian?
<johnmace> Sorry, no.
<studio-user044> ok
<OvenWerks> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<studio-user044> im beginner user ubuntu studio and linux. i am dovnload and install manually in terminal audio  packet
<studio-user044> в общем я скачал и установил руками в терминале аудио комплект
<studio-user044> а до этого я умудрился в менеджере приложений убунту
<OvenWerks> studio-user044: I think you are saying you started with some other flavour of ubuntu (mini or net?) and added the Studio metas after?
<studio-user044> and get dovnload in software manager - ubuntu studio meta installer... did not work  and no uninstall  can you help me?
<OvenWerks> did it say how it didn't work?
<studio-user044> <OvenWerks> openned normally..  dont install any components..  i wait more time...   and no work.  i go to uninstall meta installer..  and hawe problem.
<OvenWerks> Which problem?
<OvenWerks> you may have to try sudo apt install -f
<OvenWerks> to try and fix things
<OvenWerks> The Studio metas are quite large and so may not actually have installed (or not very much of them)
<studio-user044> system say - meta installer uninstalled ok...   i go to reboot my system...  and oops))  i am say  ubuntu studio meta installer  my manager ))
<studio-user044> ok. i try sudo apt install
<studio-user044> thx ))
<OvenWerks> -f
<OvenWerks> the -f means fix
<studio-user044> i hawe error my ubuntu
<studio-user044> one moment
<studio-user044> on the laptop installed ubuntu 18 I wanted to install the audio part from ubuntu studio. only ubuntu studio meta installer application appeared in the application Manager. I installed it and opened it. selected the ubuntu studio audio checkbox. and pressed install. opened a window with a progress bar and not an active OK button. 2 hours nothing happened. the alarm icon appeared in the taskbar. as a result, I forcibly clos
<studio-user044> moved on to Vicky Ubuntu Studio and installed the package manually through the terminal. but now I can't delete the meta installer. and periodically there is a message about the internal error of my Ubuntu 18. crash jackd I guess I just need to download the complete Ubuntu Studio distribution and install it instead of Ubuntu 18? or is there another solution?
<OvenWerks> you should be able to fix this.
<OvenWerks> sudo apt install ubuntustudio-audio-core ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-controls
<studio-user044> I performed sudo apt install -f in the terminal the system reported that the packages were deleted 0 and updated 0
<OvenWerks> sudo apt remove ubuntustudio-installer
<OvenWerks> that is probably ok, so long as it didn't give an error
<studio-user044> Good.I'll execute Your command in the terminal.
<OvenWerks> if the meta installer is still showing, maybe try killall -9 zenity
<studio-user044> unpacking started. probably the installer downloaded the packages but didn't install them.
<OvenWerks> That could be, the installer is quite old and should probably be removed from the repos.
<OvenWerks> it is based on old versions of various packages.
<studio-user044> ok im try kilall..
<OvenWerks> The other package commonly used for audio is linux-lowlatency
<studio-user044> do I need linux-lowlatensy on my system ?
<OvenWerks> I don't know :) it depends on what you are doing with audio. If you are just recording, maybe not
<OvenWerks> if you are using your computer as a softsynth them yes
<studio-user044> ok :) i idiwnload and install it.
<studio-user044> son got a yamaha psr e 403. I'm setting up an audio processing environment. the laptop is for surfing the web and for the requirements of son.
<studio-user044> your command is successful. applications are installed. now need to enter sudo apt install linux realtime?
<OvenWerks> I don't think there is such a package
<OvenWerks> lowlatency has most of the RT patches but won't allow the system to lock up.
<OvenWerks> if you run ubunutustudio-controls, it should tell you if jack was installed right
<studio-user044> if I understand correctly - after running the jack application will tell me about the need for further memory configuration and installation of RT?
<OvenWerks> it may, normally when installing jackd, it asks if you want to install RT permissions
<OvenWerks>  you can tell by doing: ls /etc/security/limits.d/
<OvenWerks> if you see audio.conf that is good, if you see audio.conf.disabled... that needs to be corrected
<studio-user044> I started Ubuntu Studio controls. and the checkbox put real time. jack when you start did not say anything )) just started. I appreciate your help. at the moment everything is fine. )))
<OvenWerks> great
<studio-user044> :)
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-10
<HiDeHo> looking for a decent audio player. i have noticed Audacious has no library function. it is a playlist only browser unlewss i have gotten something wrong
<studio-user855> Yo yo
<studio-user855> New user here. Not sure what this service is for yet exactly. Is this a chat room so-to-speak?
<studio-user855> This OS looks dope! Cannot wait to mess with the functionality once my install is complete.
<studio-user855> hello?
<HiDeHo> hi how to actrivate my bluetooth its not detected and does not seem to work.
<HiDeHo> hi all how do i setup and use a bluetooth devicce
<HiDeHo> all bluetooth options are greyed out
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: That sounds odd. What kind of bluetooth device?
<HiDeHo> testing my bluetooth speaker
<Eickmeyer> That might be why. Bluetooth speakers add latency to the lowlatency setup, and are therefore unsupported.
<Eickmeyer> Like, massive amounts of latency.
<HiDeHo> see http://i.imgur.com/HwTfy1r.png
<HiDeHo> sao that should not make much difference. bluetooth speakers and headsets should work. and US should have tools to fix that issue
<Eickmeyer> I see. Completely grayed out.
<HiDeHo> i guess mainly old laptops bluetooth are really best for file sharing
<HiDeHo> i bet if i had a bluetooth dongal it would work bnetter
<Eickmeyer> Open a terminal and type "sudo systemctl restart bluetooth"
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: That might be the issue too. Bluetooth 1.0 or 2.0 were only capable of so much.
<HiDeHo> yea ok
<HiDeHo> that sounds like it
<HiDeHo> if i really need a bluetooth speaker i have a small headphone jack style bluetooth receaver mainly for making headphones bluetooth etc
<Eickmeyer> That's probably a decent solution.
<HiDeHo> yea
<HiDeHo> it wasda just a test thanks for clarifying
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome.
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Are you running 18.04?
<Eickmeyer> Your screenshot suggests you haven't added the backports.
<HiDeHo> i am starting to set this laptop up and am going to enjoy music and video production as well as a general use desktop
<HiDeHo> well this is a new instawll as of 3 days ago
<HiDeHo> Eickmeyer, how do i do that
<HiDeHo> and why not done on first install
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports | HiDeHo
<ubottu> HiDeHo: The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<HiDeHo> well if they are required then they should be setup automatically
<HiDeHo> yes i am on 18.04 for lts
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: We can't go back and change the past.
<HiDeHo> lol i know
<Eickmeyer> When 18.04 was released, we were only able to sign-off on a 9-month support term. Without the backports, support ended in January.
<HiDeHo> i see i prefer lts when i can
<HiDeHo> so how do i add these lts backports
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: The link I just provided has the instructions.
 * HiDeHo goes to read the link ^ 
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Here's the official statement: http://ubuntustudio.org/2019/04/ubuntu-studio-18-04-extended-support/
<HiDeHo> ok adding the backports now thanks man
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome.
<HiDeHo> first may i ask what the full upgrade option does
<HiDeHo> is it just the same as the update manager
<HiDeHo> if so i will hapily iinstall them
<HiDeHo> Eickmeyer,
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: full-upgrade just makes it so that you get what is in those packages and it removes packages that conflict/aren't needed anymore.
<Eickmeyer> It wouldn't be in that link if it weren't needed/wasn't safe. I'm the one who wrote it.
<HiDeHo> ok done thanks its doing its thing
<HiDeHo> lol you amazing developer you
<HiDeHo> my next goal is to work out how to rechord my song i want to do using the tools in US
<Eickmeyer> I wrote the wiki article, not apt. XD
<HiDeHo> i may have to wait a week or so to start but when i am on track i will
<HiDeHo> lol i know
<HiDeHo> Eickmeyer, i thought you where a dev for US
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: I am, but mostly just packaging and stuff. None of us on the US team write every bit of code in it. In fact, what we have done is a small fraction of what is included.
<HiDeHo> yes i know its a big team doing it all
<HiDeHo> i understand how the basic idea works
<Eickmeyer> I do lead the US project, but there's only about 3 of us consistently working on it with small contributions here and there.
<HiDeHo> cool
<Eickmeyer> Being part of the bigger Ubuntu whole is where the benefit lies.
<HiDeHo> i also need to get other projects done too like i have an old Odroid U3 its a dmall dev board like a RaspberryPI
<Eickmeyer> I have quite a bit of packaging work to do today for 19.10.
<HiDeHo> i found that there was a currently maintained arch linux arm os for it. i had trouble installing and using it though
<HiDeHo> ok cool
<HiDeHo> LTS for the word.
<Eickmeyer> Well, anything that gets worked on for 19.10 gets polished and solidified for 20.04 LTS, so that's what it's leading toward.
<HiDeHo> you know how Linux mint os builds only on LTS base now and runs updates on that and ports newer stuff etc
<Eickmeyer> Yes, but they're not part of Ubuntu. There's a difference between being a derivitive and an official flavor.
<HiDeHo> i like that build moto
<HiDeHo> i thought US was not official
<HiDeHo> ubuntu only supports their unity bloated versions
<HiDeHo> as far as i remember they dropped official suppoirt for all other versions
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: That's not true anymore. Ubuntu dropped Unity starting in 17.10.
<Eickmeyer> Official flavors are Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu Studio, Ubuntu MATE, Ubuntu Kylin, and Ubuntu Budgie.
<HiDeHo> so xubuntu, edubuntu, kubuntu ubuntu studio where taken on and supported by the community who wantes to keep them going
<HiDeHo> well then something must have changed over the years
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Except for Kubuntu, they were never directly supported by Canonical.
<HiDeHo> i was a user of ubuntu untill gnome 3
<studiobot> <tsimonq2> @Eickmeyer [<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Except for Kubuntu, they were never directly supported by Ca …], Yes they were
<studiobot> <tsimonq2> Waaaay back in the day
<Eickmeyer> studiobot: I was referring to the others, but Kubuntu was supported by Canonical.
<HiDeHo> i remember ubuntu officially said they wherfe dropping all support for any distro appart from unity
<Eickmeyer> er, @tsimonq2 ^
<studiobot> <tsimonq2> ohhh
<HiDeHo> thats when i switched to mint
<HiDeHo> as my main os
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Official flavors are community supported, but are still part of Ubuntu, whereas Mint is not.
<Eickmeyer> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Eickmeyer> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<HiDeHo> from my rusty memory ubuntu said they would maintain the base os and leave other community builders to build the other flavors while they worked on unity
<Eickmeyer> HiDeHo: Yes, but Unity was dropped.
<Eickmeyer> They use GNOME now.
<HiDeHo> oh oik i never knew that
<HiDeHo> so what happenjed after unity was dropped.
<HiDeHo> did ubuntu team go back to the old model
<HiDeHo> gnome 3 is also bloated in itself
<Eickmeyer> It's still maintained by a small community, and can be installed, but it's no longer part of any Ubuntu ISO at the moment.
<HiDeHo> ubuntu 8.04LTS was the most stable reliable ubuntu os i ever used
<Eickmeyer> There was a huge announcement about all of this in 2017.
<HiDeHo> it was all gnome 2
<HiDeHo> gnome 2 was falked to mate desktop and continues as that
<HiDeHo> okl i as focusing on mint then
<HiDeHo> decided i needed to keep things simpler and easier for myself.
<HiDeHo> since i want to get back into my music production adn this old laptop workes again i am trialing US adn if i can do what i need then i wil stick with it and leave mint again.
<HiDeHo> when gnome 2 went eol i moved to xfce
<Eickmeyer> Well, let's stay on-topic in this channel.
<HiDeHo> my main is have been mint xfce and puppy linux
<HiDeHo> oh sorry
<HiDeHo> yes i have updated to backports now
<HiDeHo> after that has instawll do i need to run the software updater
<HiDeHo> or is that done
<Eickmeyer> It's done.
<Eickmeyer> I'd log-out and log-in. You probably saw a bit of a user interface change.
<HiDeHo> and am i corect to assume the the software updater in US is automatic
<Eickmeyer> Yes, it'll notify you, but not necessarily install without your permission.
<HiDeHo> yyes col thanks
<HiDeHo> thats all i mneed to know atm thanks
<HiDeHo> will reboot then i need totake a break thaks man
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: there is no alsa bluetooth. There once was, but is no longer supported snd seems to not work any more. Blue tooth audio _should_ work through pulse though.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Yes, true, but they couldn't get anything in the menu.
<Eickmeyer> Check the imgur image.
<OvenWerks> not dissagreeing, just pointing out that for "pro" audio it is just not there to begin with.
<OvenWerks> so for example, I don't know how a bluetooth speaker would be able to monitor a jack output.
<OvenWerks> it would seem to require a pulse "pass through" Or maybe more routing is available through pactl
<OvenWerks> I don't see either hdmi or bluetooth being effective jack masters. I do not know how well zita-ajbridge would handle hdmi either with its very large latency.
<OvenWerks> I am currently not using hdmi anywhere and so cannot test.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: I just consider it a bad idea to begin with for our purposes.
<OvenWerks> I would like to see a bluetooth jack client/bridge
<OvenWerks> At least for output
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: with regard to PA bluetooth and jack via controls...
<OvenWerks> controls unloads the udev device detection. This may affect bluetooth.
<Eickmeyer> Ah, yes, but I have no problem with bluetooth mice and such.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: ^
<OvenWerks> It does appear that pactl can connect arbitrary sources to arbitrary sinks though
<OvenWerks> bluetooth audio is the only thing pa deals with and it is within PA we remove the udev module
<OvenWerks> So if the same user shows again... my question is if BT headset works with jack off which reloads udev detection.
<TJ-> best thing is "bluetoothctl" and "list" and then check the controller is present and active with "show"
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: if BT doesn't work with jack off, it should be listed as a pulseaudio bug
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Agreed.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> hi all comunity ubuntu studio... i have a problem with installation ubuntu studio 18.04.2 and 19.04 in dual boot windows 10
<studiobot> <gennargiu> (Photo, 847x350) https://i.imgur.com/UyXWCRe.jpg
<studiobot> <gennargiu> my computer is old hp elite 8200 sff and windows 10 is installed in uefi mode with table partition gpt
<studiobot> <gennargiu> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://i.imgur.com/DI9iLAy.jpg
<studiobot> <gennargiu> i have a reduce partition windows 10 in 910 gigabyte for ubuntu studio,but installation in uefi mode on jetflash usb of 8 giga don't finish installation for error grub.
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> I have my user hat on this. as this is something that sometimes shows up on ubuntu installs on uefi (I had it happen on my current laptop)
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> there is some suggestions online for various laptop models, but my suggestion is to go to ubuntu support with this, as it is not a flavor specific issue.
<windowli_> 'lo all
<windowli_> im quite excited about installing ubuntu studio on my dell inspiron 7352 2-in-1 but i find that xfce doesnt allow me much control when i have it in touchscreen tablet mode.. will it be ok to install gnome over top of xfce or will it negate the optimizations ?
<OvenWerks> do it the other way around I think
<OvenWerks> install a gnome based desktop and then install ubuntustudio-installer
<windowli_> ohhh didnt realize i could do this!
<windowli_> thank you
<OvenWerks> Any ubuntu flavour should work
<windowli_> and that will also install the realtime kernel?
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer
<OvenWerks> It can yes
<windowli_> cool
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<Eickmeyer> !realtime
<Eickmeyer> !rt
<ubottu> the RT kernel is the Linux kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency
<Eickmeyer> !lowlatency
<ubottu> The lowlatency kernel is a special Ubuntu kernel build with modifications for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some Audio devices. Included with Ubuntu Studio by default.
<Eickmeyer> windowli_: ^
<windowli_> very cool, thanks yall
<windowli_> though i should have asked this 5 mins earlier beacuse im typing from the install :) but thats ok, ive got some time on my hands today
<Eickmeyer> windowli_: For the standard GNOME-based Ubuntu, you can also install ubuntustudio-gnome-branding to get all of the theming that is normally on the Xfce install too.
<windowli_> ahhh this is great information, thank you.
<Eickmeyer> It doesn't apply automatically, but it works.
<windowli_> cool, install is finished.  thanks a lot!
<Eickmeyer> Quite welcome. :)
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-11
<baron-samedi> Is anyone available for support?
<Eickmeyer> !ask | baron-samedi
<ubottu> baron-samedi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<baron-samedi> How do I disable autojack and let pulseaudio autospawn?. I have "autospawn = yes" in my dotfiles, and start-pulseaudio-x11 enabled in session & startup. Off topic: the IRC ToS isn't reachable.
<OvenWerks> if you turn jack off with controls, then pulse is in autospawn as normal.
<OvenWerks> The fact that autojacvk is running doesn't mean jack is running
<baron-samedi> In controls I have jack session startup unchecked and pressed stop jack, pulse won't autospawn still.
<OvenWerks> how do you mean?
<OvenWerks> Have you ever installed or run Cadence?
<OvenWerks> Pulse should run if jack is started or not in any case, if jack is running pulse will not see any audio devices besides jack
<baron-samedi> No I haven't, I just want to forego jack entirely and purely use pulseaudio.
<OvenWerks> then "Stop Jack should do that.
<baron-samedi> Which I have pressed and disabled session startup. I have never ran jack, this is a fresh install with backports. I've been spawning pulseaudio in manually terminal.
<OvenWerks> if you really don't want autojack running in the background in idle, in the settings manager choose: "Session and Startup"->application autostart and uncheck Autojack.
<OvenWerks> but if pulse is not running on it's own that is it's own problem
<baron-samedi> That's the main problem, I thought the cause was autojack.
<OvenWerks> Studio does not change pulseaudio's configuration at all.
<baron-samedi> I'm aware and checked /etc/pulse/* and have made my own pulse config's that have worked in other ubuntu flavors. This puzzles me.
<OvenWerks> if you run pavucontrol does it show anything?
<baron-samedi> Connection to pulseaudio has failed etc.. check default-server or client.conf. Which makes no sense, I can run it manually fine.
<OvenWerks> is dbus running?
<baron-samedi> yes, htop shows it running
<OvenWerks> in general, even if pulse is not running, starting pavucontrol will start pulse.
<OvenWerks> (via dbus)
<baron-samedi> Yeah, I've had pavucontrol autospawn pulse if needed in arch, it won't on studio.
<OvenWerks> when you start pulseaudio manually, does it have any error messages?
<OvenWerks> well normally it will in Studio. this is strange
<OvenWerks> Is this a straight ubuntustudio install? or another ubuntuflavour with Studio installed on top?
<baron-samedi> Would it be faster to paste my log? Using pulseaudio -vvv I see "I: [pulseaudio] main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted"
<baron-samedi> straight install
<OvenWerks> 19.04?
<baron-samedi> 18.04 with backports
<OvenWerks> same here.
<OvenWerks> I have never had trouble getting pulse going in years. (over 10)
<OvenWerks> Which user are you running it as? (normal, install user, root)
<OvenWerks> should not be root BTW
<baron-samedi> normal, the user created upon install
<OvenWerks> that should just work (of course)
<baron-samedi> The only oddity for root was to give it a password for tty's
<OvenWerks> sudo in a terminal to run something as root
<OvenWerks> but neither jack or pulse should be run as root
<baron-samedi> yes, i just like having root accessible and i never run jack or pulse as root/sudo
<baron-samedi> is the default pulseaudio services in sysctl modified at all?
<OvenWerks> no
<OvenWerks> Studio uses stock pulseaudio with n0o mods at all.
<baron-samedi> alright, i'm stumped then ;) i should paste my config's perhaps
<OvenWerks> we have had so many problems solving things after cadence has run, it was decided that pulse should remain stock. autojack, when jack runs, uses pactl to change config on the fly. When jack stops pulse respawns back to normal.
<baron-samedi> I'll give it a shot then
<OvenWerks> you can try that, but my knowage of pulse config is minimal :)
<baron-samedi> Is the backports supposed to auto install cadence? full-upgrade?
<OvenWerks> no, we sugest not to use cadence
<OvenWerks> cadence would come from kxstudio if you installed that
<OvenWerks> the only app we have from kxstudio is Carla which is a plugin wrapper.
<baron-samedi> its not installed, i'll run jack and see if thats it
<baron-samedi> starting jack starts pulse and stopping it kills pulse with no autospawn (no change)
<baron-samedi> the install has lvm-luks if that matters
<OvenWerks> I don't know for sure, but I wouldn't think so.
<baron-samedi> i'm going to paste my configs on ubuntu paste in one post separated by #'s
<OvenWerks> ok
<baron-samedi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/k7D8z8cG74/
<baron-samedi> Thanks for the help and time even if we can't figure it out ;)
<OvenWerks> so this is a set of config file you have made then?
<OvenWerks> (or modified?)
<baron-samedi> yes. daemon.conf client.conf and default.pa, modded defaults using pulse docs
<OvenWerks> They are not the saem as mine right from the top.
<OvenWerks> Are these in your home directory or /etc/pulse/?
<baron-samedi> home dir .config/pulse/*
<OvenWerks> so first quick check is to rename .config/pulse to something else and try.
<baron-samedi> alright
<OvenWerks> (.config/nopulse)
<OvenWerks> and see if it at least works with the default
<baron-samedi> autospawn now works
<baron-samedi> well
<OvenWerks> so something in the new config is not playing nice.
<baron-samedi> thats great but ubuntu studio is the only flavor not working with config
<OvenWerks> ARe you sure your audio device works at 44k1? (some don't)
<OvenWerks> ah that would be yes
<baron-samedi> yes, generic laptop realtek audio
<baron-samedi> i'd like to point out that there's a default jackdbus module for default.pa in the standard ubuntu studio pulse config, should i add it?
<OvenWerks> where did you get the pci-0000_00_1b.0?
<OvenWerks> there should only be one in /etc/pulse/ so far as I know.
<OvenWerks> unless pulse writes it's own file at run time.
<baron-samedi> from my old alsa only install in arch
<baron-samedi> pulse gave it that card name
<OvenWerks> ok.
<OvenWerks> and that works with other buntu flavours?
<baron-samedi> yes 100%
<baron-samedi> but
<OvenWerks> I am wondering if the number part is sightly different.
<baron-samedi> i've never used jack + pulse with this config.
<baron-samedi> so hold on
<baron-samedi> let me add that module
<OvenWerks> you don't have to have it.
<OvenWerks> autojack actually removes it on the fly so it can add jack sink/source on the fly
<baron-samedi> then should i mess with my config? i really like the quality/resampling and latency for consuming my media
<OvenWerks> To be honest, I don't know enough about pulse to understand what you are trying to do.
<OvenWerks> so it is pretty hard to answer that
<baron-samedi> okay so this config came from a system with a basic alsa install and pulse setup, 100% no jack. I've removed all jack modules from the defaults and discarded auto hardware detection. Pulse loads/interacts with my soundcard by loading a module with my specific parameters and has never broken till now.
<baron-samedi> i know its overwhelming i read pulse docs for nearly a month to grasp a understanding
<OvenWerks> That sounds reasonable.
<OvenWerks> the error you were getting was at the nice-level = -15
<OvenWerks> the default is -11
<baron-samedi> nice level isn't realtime, i've changed realtime settings even thought i never used it
<OvenWerks> default realtime is = yes.
<OvenWerks> you have no
<baron-samedi> realtime-scheduling = no
<baron-samedi> yeah
<OvenWerks> default seems to be yes
<OvenWerks> but nice level defaults to -11.
<baron-samedi> the problem isn't pulse running, the autospawn feature is what i'm concerned about and can't get to work. i should just make a startup.sh and do it that way
<OvenWerks> One of the things to try is just add a ; in front of every line and remove them one at a time
<baron-samedi> the default config has no commas
<baron-samedi> in etc
<baron-samedi> wait
<baron-samedi> sorry commenting it out 1 by 1
<iommi> help
<baron-samedi> load-default-script-file = yes, i assume this read from etc?
<baron-samedi> oven i'll take a seat, help this fellow instead
<iommi> I install ubuntu studio, but when start a few of seconds and goes to blngthiack screen
<iommi> sorry black screen
<OvenWerks> iommi: at what point does the screen go black? after login? or before?
<iommi> someone knows what to do
<iommi> after
<iommi> no more than 15 seconds
<Eickmeyer> iommi: Are you running in a virtual machine?
<iommi> no
<Eickmeyer> Okay, it was a hunch. We've had reports of that.
<iommi> i installed in my computer
<iommi> and what can i do_
<Eickmeyer> !yy.mm iommi: What version?
<ubottu> Eickmeyer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eickmeyer> !yy.mm | iommi: What version?
<ubottu> iommi: What version?: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<iommi> i download today
<iommi> is the one from the web site
<Eickmeyer> iommi: There are two versions downloadable from the website.
<Eickmeyer> 18.04 and 19.04
<iommi> 19.04
<iommi> i was checking on the web site
<Eickmeyer> iommi: My family is calling me. I need to refer you to #ubuntu (/join #ubuntu) since the problem you're describing isn't necessarily specific to Ubuntu Studio. You may need to register a nickname first.
<Eickmeyer> !register | iommi
<ubottu> iommi: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
 * Eickmeyer must leave
<baron-samedi> alright, i've found the issue. so the problem is leaving [extra-arguments =] empty causes pulse not to start. simple fix is to comment it out. this oddity affects pulse 11.1 with autospawn and wasn't present on arch; pulse 12.2
<baron-samedi> what a pain
<OvenWerks> wow, I wonder why Ubuntu's pulse is so far behind.... maybe I don't, Arch tends to update faster than most. We are behind debian for a lot of things.
<baron-samedi> also i would suggest anyone with a custom default.pa to re-add the jackdbus module
<baron-samedi> yeah what a weird parsing error
<baron-samedi> 2017 pulse shows its age ;)
<baron-samedi> does 19.04 have a newer pulse?
<baron-samedi> yes, 19.04 has 12.2, so it won't have this issue ;)
<OvenWerks> 19.04 has 12.2
<baron-samedi> maybe add this info to FAQ? for those on 18.04
<Eickmeyer> It's far behind because it's synced from Debian.
<baron-samedi> yeah
<Eickmeyer> 18.04 isn't going to have a newer version unless there's some pressing security issue. Nature of LTS releases.
<Eickmeyer> LTS releases are basically "frozen in time".
<Eickmeyer> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<baron-samedi> unless you add a ppa that nukes your system, i'm glad we got this resolved ;) btw the nice error was referring to the "realtime" nice level which can go to 99
<OvenWerks> ok
<baron-samedi> well i like lts and ubuntu's adoption among software devs so i moved back here
<baron-samedi> is this chat focused on support? is there a general area
<Eickmeyer> This is a support-focused chat.
<Eickmeyer> There's an #ubuntustudio-offtopic, if you wish to join. Tends to be quiet there, but the chatter does get going at times.
<baron-samedi> thanks :D
<baron-samedi> how in the world do i turn off pidgin? accidentally clicked on it getting to hex chat and now it haunts my indicator plugin
<Eickmeyer> baron-samedi: Right-click on it in the system/indicator area, click close? It's been forever since I've run pidgin.
<baron-samedi> well pidgin is closed but it seems to imbued with the indicator regardless if its open or not
<HiDeHo> hi all are there any ways to test if the vga plug si working properly.
<HiDeHo> on this laptop the screen looks dark. using another one the screen looks normal.
<HiDeHo> hi all anyone around atm
<HiDeHo> i am wanting to add a menu option in the right-click menu for files and folders to open as root.
<HiDeHo> this used to work using gksu thunar %f
<HiDeHo> darn
<HiDeHo> why doies this not work
 * HiDeHo is yelling kicking and screaming 
<OvenWerks> umm he left at 3am :P
<carbonzero> finally getting around to testing ubuntu studio as a standalone installation. I think I've got to say that I miss using Ubuntu Studio as the primary installation. I remembered some tweaks and put them into use and I'm pretty satisfied.
<carbonzero> eric
<carbonzero> oops
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer, I've got to head over to the qa tracker and log my results.
<Eickmeyer> carbonzero: Hey! Nice to see you!
<Eickmeyer> carbonzero: Don't worry about the qa tracker. We're not in official testing phase yet. :)
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer, good to see you, too, brother and friend! how have you been?
<Eickmeyer> Doing okay. A little busy at the moment, brb
<carbonzero> Eickmeyer, oh. Ok, cool. Gives me time to go get coffee. lol
<studio-user488> hi im installing ubuntu studio for now and the installation brought me here
<studio-user488> :)
<OvenWerks> o/
<studio-user488> \o
<studio-user488> Does anyone use buntu studio like a guitar processor? Switching effects via midi controller?
<studio-user488> ubuntu*
<OvenWerks> guitarix can do that
<OvenWerks> I think it gets loaded with presets first and then can switch through it at least. As it works with plugins, the plugins may be dirrectly midi controlable also
<studio-user488> cool, I have a interface focusrite 2i4 whith midi in & out and a fcb1010 to control this
<OvenWerks> Ardour can do this as well but Ardour is a bit heavy for that use
<OvenWerks> Also look into Carla which is a plugin rack (and other things)
<studio-user488> ok I will search the audour and carla softwares to learn how to configure
<studio-user488> Im planing use Reaper too
<OvenWerks> I have no personal experience there
<studio-user488> now they support linux too
<OvenWerks>  but I know of people using reaper
<studio-user488> I was running reaper in wine a while
<studio-user488> but I dont remember if it was heavy like ardour
<OvenWerks> Ardour is not that heavy, but more than needed for a guitar effects pedal
<studio-user488> yeah i think so, a full daw just to run some plugins haha
<studio-user488> goodbye OvenWerks Instalation has finished, I will play with U.Studio
<studio-user488> thanks
<OvenWerks> o/
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-13
<drmacro> I see a few familiar names here so this is a repost for some from the mailing list. I did an upgrade from 18.04 to 19.04 on my system76 laptop. Onboard sound worked before, now not. BUt, if I boot from a live usb stick (fresh download of UBS19.04) it does work. alsa-info notes that live is using k5.0.0-13-lowlatency, upgraded using k5.0.0-16-lowlatency. Anyone else see issues? Any ideas how I can fix it?
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: This one might be up your alley. ^
<TJ-> :D That was a one-off for me :p
<Eickmeyer> TJ-: Ah, nm then. :(
<Eickmeyer> !sound | drmacro, try these steps
<ubottu> drmacro, try these steps: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Eickmeyer> And, unfortunately, that's all I've got. We've already tried opening ubuntustudio-controls and clicking "Stop Jack".
<TJ-> "aplay -l/-L" are the first port of call check the PCH device is working, and default, plus "amixer -c X" to check the sound levels/mute status of the device
<TJ-> *assuming PCH built-in is the desired output device, and not something else
<TJ-> and of course the trusty "speaker-test -D front:PCH -c 2 -t wav -l 2"
<Eickmeyer> drmacro: ^
<drmacro> Bin there done that.  works fine on the live 19.04, not on the installed 19.04. The PCH device IS there on the live, not on the installed. Why does/would the live use an older kernel than the installed?
<OvenWerks> drmacro: the iso is static from release. For an LTS 4 for maybe 5 "point" releases are made as well so there is less updating after install. 19.04 is not an lts and so only lasts for 18 mo (i think) and has no point releases.
<OvenWerks> If an install has been made from the iso and up dated, the original kernel should still be available for booting from. Hold down shift after the MB boot screen to get the grub menu.
<OvenWerks> (if you already have more than one partition it will show up with no shift anyway)
<OvenWerks> Having looked at the links above, I see one of the mosre useful commands is not shown...
<drmacro> OvenWerks: So the installed was 18.04. Then do-release-upgrade to 18.10, then do-release-upgrade to 19.04. Grub menu has one low-latency and only one other (I guess it is non-lowlatency?)
<OvenWerks> cd /tmp && wget http://jackaudio.org/downloads/adevices.sh && bash ./adevices.sh
<OvenWerks> drmacro: in that case they would both be the same.
<OvenWerks> if you want to use an older kernel it is still possible. I would use synaptic, but command line is also possible.
<OvenWerks> As I am using 18.04 rather than 19.04, mine will show different.
<OvenWerks> but I show the original version and the updates version
<drmacro> OveWerks: sorry, ya lost me. Why do I want to use adevices.sh? I've never changed kernel, command line or with synaptic
<OvenWerks> I can use force version to install thge older version.
<OvenWerks> that command (the whole line) gives the best list of what devices you have how they are laid out, etc.
<OvenWerks> drmacro: Eickmeyer added another command on the end to automatically paste the output to a paste site.
<OvenWerks> There are some motherboards where the hdmi devices are not a part of the PCH device and are detected first... making them the default.
<OvenWerks> I don't, off the top of my head, know what your setup is or what you are trying to do with that setup.
<drmacro> I ran that and it's similar to the alsa-info output I got that showed the kernel differences. Playback device 0 is the onboard analog. But it does not show up in paucontrol. It did on 18.04, does on live 19.04, but not on upgraded 19.04
<OvenWerks> pavucontrol in the configuration tab?
<OvenWerks> Still I would like to see a paste for the above command.
<drmacro> Where do you want it pasted?
<OvenWerks> pastebin or some such
<OvenWerks> if you add |pastbinit to the end of that command it should work.
<OvenWerks> sorry, spelling mistake pastebinit
<OvenWerks> forgot the e somehow.
<drmacro> https://pastebin.com/44f7SjwJ
<OvenWerks> the device is locked by timidity
<OvenWerks> pulse can acces it
<OvenWerks> I would sugest to unistall timidity
<drmacro> one other note: the upgraded 19.04 will play through the HDMI devices listed in the output
<OvenWerks> yup that is the only device left
<drmacro> Where did timidy come from...I didn't do it. :P
<OvenWerks> I don't know, I am pretty sure Studio does not ask for that. It may have been added as a dependency to something
<OvenWerks> it may be the timidity-daemon package that is at fault
<OvenWerks> it is not installed in 18.04
<drmacro> hmm...apt shows timidity/disco installed
<OvenWerks> I wonder if there is a way of turning it off
<drmacro> and the apps shows a timidi sequencer...
<OvenWerks> it is listed as a dependecy to a lot of things... one hopes they are not hard dependencies
<OvenWerks> the actual bianry that has locked your soundcard is just timidity
<drmacro> Yes, and timidty does show in the process list.
<OvenWerks> if you  try to remove that package, it should show a list of other packages it wants to remove that depend on it. That may give insite as to where it came from.
<OvenWerks> (PID 1102)
<drmacro> apt says: The following packages will be REMOVED:
<drmacro>   timidity timidity-interfaces-extra
<OvenWerks> that is fine then
<OvenWerks> It should not break anything.
<OvenWerks> timidity is a utility to make your sound card work like a 1980s sound card with synth built in like the gravis and others
<drmacro> apt remove, then kill the running timidity, aaaaaaand! onboard sound is back. :-D
<OvenWerks> great!
<OvenWerks> now you know why that is my favourit audio check command
<drmacro> Thank you! Thank you! :)
<OvenWerks> no problem.
<drmacro> And how would I have found out about it (or even known how to interpret it) if I didn't come here?
<OvenWerks> we will look at adding this as a "known problem" to the trouble shooting wiki
<drmacro> Now I can go back to working on the IoT thingy I was working on in ESP32 land. (A honeydo...) ;-)
<OvenWerks> enjoy...
<drmacro> Buy all, and thanks again to all.
<Thr0r> Hi! I have a strange problem: Laptop-1 Dual boot Ubuntu Studio 19,04/Win7, Laptop-2 Xubuntu only. Download/Upload to internet: Studio download 35, upload 0,8 Mbit/s, Win7 download 49, upload 31 Mbit/s. Xubuntu download 35 upload 20 MBit/s. Makes me think there are some network settings in Studio making it only upload 0,8 MBit/s? And look at the difference Ubuntu/Windows...Huge. This is several tests, same results.. Same Wifi.
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: There is literally no difference. We do no tweaking to the wifi or drivers, and the kernel has literally one build flag of difference that wouldn't be enough to do that. Different hardware?
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer:  Studio and Win7 is the same HW/Laptop. Xubuntu is a different laptop/HW
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: You're looking for problems. We do no tweaking that would cause that. It has to be a configuration problem on your end.
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: I would not know how to configure anything I just recently installed Studio...
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: 'Why you say "I looking for problems"?
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer: was the your final reply? if so - where else can I ask about this?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Sort, been battling a bad laptop display logic board. Rip.
<Eickmeyer[m]> I suggest ##networking. I guess I reacted that way because out of thousands of people where it just works, you have come in here comparing it to Windows. Windows has a completely different way of interfacing with your hardware, and most manufacturers target Windows. You might need to tweak the driver somehow, but that’s not an Ubuntu Studio-specific problem.
<TJ-> Thr0r: #ubuntu - sounds very much like a Wifi driver/firmware issue
<Eickmeyer[m]> Thr0r ^
<TJ-> Thr0r: or we can investigate here where it is quieter
 * Eickmeyer[m] shouldn't talk on IRC when in a bad mood. Primary computer's display is dead.
<Thr0r> TJ-:  Ok - Yes please. I was uploading an attachment of 30MB today in gmail using Studio and it took just forever. So if you can help here pleas.
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer[m]:  Ok - good luck
<TJ-> Thr0r: show us "pastebinit <( uname -r; lspci -nnk; iwconfig; iw list )"
<Thr0r> TJ-:  give me that link to the pastebin page - can't find it
<TJ-> Thr0r: you type the command literally as I wrote it, can copy/paste it
<TJ-> Thr0r: "pastebinit" is a command on your system
<Thr0r> enp2s0    no wireless extensions.
<Thr0r> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Thr0r> /usr/bin/pastebinit:42: DeprecationWarning: dist() and linux_distribution() functions are deprecated in Python 3.5
<Thr0r>   release = platform.linux_distribution()[0].lower()
<Thr0r> /usr/bin/pastebinit:413: DeprecationWarning: pasteURLopener style of invoking requests is deprecated. Use newer urlopen functions/methods
<Thr0r>   url_opener = pasteURLopener()
<Thr0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J46XDVrVJR/
<TJ-> Thr0r: hmmm, it's not supposed to spout errors!
<TJ-> Thr0r: so we're dealing with a Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:002b]
<TJ-> Thr0r: so it's 2.4GHz only: "AzureWave AW-NB037H 802.11bgn"
<TJ-> Thr0r: do this:  echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee -a  /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<Thr0r> TJ-: Ok, Is that no good for ubuntu?
<TJ-> Thr0r: then do "sudo modprobe -rfv ath9k && sudo modprobe -v ath9k"
<TJ-> Thr0r: then redo your speed test and you'll likely find it is fixed
<Thr0r> TJ-:  Download is a bit slower and upload is the same..
<TJ-> Thr0r: where are you testing to/from ?
<Thr0r> TJ-: This site : http://www.bredbandskollen.se/
<TJ-> Thr0r: let me set up a test receiver on a server of mine so I can see how well your client is doing
<Thr0r> ok
<TJ-> hmmm, need to tweak it a bit!
<Thr0r> TJ-:  ok - I'll wait.
<TJ-> Thr0r: fixed it :) I will set up a monitor for your IP address and watch the throughput. Find a file of about 5MB or more (it gets written to /dev/null so doesn't hang around!)  https://iam.tj/projects/test/
<TJ-> Thr0r: looks like it stalled for a long time there, then resumed
<Thr0r> TJ-: ok - Sould I try again?
<TJ-> Thr0r: no
<TJ-> Thr0r: you're only sending the one file, is that correct? I'm only looking at one attempt to send?
<Thr0r> TJ-: yes one file - 5,4MB
<TJ-> once it's finished we can look at the start/end times and calculate the throughput. I'm already wonderinf if the issue is the MTU/MSS on your client being too large
<Thr0r> TJ-: is that some network block size or something?
<TJ-> You client is setting the Don't Fragment flag on packets, and they're 1,500 bytes which is a full Ethernet frame. What kind of connection do you have to your ISP? Is it xDSL, fibre-to-the-home, cable ?
<Thr0r> TJ-: "There was a problem uploading your file (try a smaller file)."    Tour page said now
<TJ-> Thr0r: ha! probably I forgot the server has an internal limit which probably defaults to 5MB :D
<Thr0r> TJ-: I think they have set up some kind of fibre here now
<TJ-> Thr0r: no matter, collected enough data in the log to work with
<Thr0r> TJ-: ok
<TJ-> Thr0r: is it a home Internet service, our you're sharing with others, or a business?
<Thr0r> TJ-: It's at home. Only me. Other apartsments has it's own..
<TJ-> Thr0r: looks to have taken 384 seconds, if we assume ~5MB total, that's about 13KB/s
<TJ-> Thr0r: is that about what you felt it was?
<Thr0r> TJ-: I don't know - but it took almost 15min to upload 30mb to google disk
<TJ-> Thr0r: let's collect more information. " pastebinit <( ip link show; journalctl --since="15 minutes ago" ) "
<TJ-> Thr0r: how does your gateway/router connect to the Internet? this is important to know. does it have an ethernet cable connected to its WAN port, or a xDSL connection to a telephone socket?
<Thr0r> TJ-: no telephone socket. I think it goes to the fibre box - let me check
<M_aD> Eickmeyer[m]: ouch, bummer :(
<Thr0r> TJ-: ethernet cable and I think it goes to the fibre box in the hall
<TJ-> Thr0r: OK, so there's no obvious place for a bottleneck on the wired side.
<TJ-> Thr0r: there are a lot of known issues with the ath9k based devices - it's finding out which particular solution will solve your problem that is the challenge.
<Thr0r> TJ-: No - and it works fine on Xubuntu on another computer and on windows on the same as Studio computer
<TJ-> Thr0r: did you miss my request for more info?
<TJ-> 22:32 <TJ-> Thr0r: let's collect more information. " pastebinit <( ip link show; journalctl --since="15 minutes ago" ) "
<Thr0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SZnN7Kcp6G/
<TJ-> Thr0r: hmmmm "mode DORMANT" doesn't look correct
<TJ-> Thr0r: oh, apparently that is fine and expected. Never noticed that before
<Thr0r> TJ-:  ok. Is that Ubuntu settings or is that straight from the network card info?
<TJ-> Thr0r: not settings; there are none, there's some interaction on the wifi device that is causing this
<TJ-> Thr0r: I need to see the entire kernel boot log in case there are clues during boot. "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<TJ-> Thr0r: are you using Bluetooth devices on the PC as well?
<Thr0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D7zhwqSnDq/
<Thr0r> TJ-:  No - I'm not using that.
<TJ-> Thr0r: whilst I read the log do another speed test after issuing this command: "sudo ip link set dev wlp3s0 mtu 1450"
<Thr0r> TJ-: ok - on your testpage or the one I used before?
<TJ-> Thr0r: on your regular speedtest page that shows you the speeds
<TJ-> Thr0r: there's a big clue in the kernel log. The device is missing handling interrupts. "ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9285 Rev:2 mem=0xffff9d3742690000, irq=17" ... "irq 17: nobody cared"  ... "[<0000000014706360>] irq_default_primary_handler threaded [<00000000c395e9cf>] ath_isr [ath9k]"
<Thr0r>  TJ-: Ok.  The latests test since the first change you gave me has resulted slower downloads. From the 35 it is now between 24 and 30..
<Thr0r>  TJ-:  uploads are the same as before
<TJ-> Thr0r: OK, that makes sense since we reduced the size of packetes
<TJ-> Thr0r: you can set that back with "sudo ip link set dev wlp3s0 mtu 1500"
<TJ-> Thr0r: and try flipping the hwcrypt setting in the driver too, with "sudo modprobe -r ath9k && sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=0"
<TJ-> Thr0r: I've found an old bug for an older kernel where the ath9k suffers the exact issue you are seeing, and the IRQ handling problem, but that looks like it was solved so could have come back. I'm going to look at the recent changes to the ath9k in the kernel version you've got there
<TJ-> This is the report(s) I'm referring to https://dev.archive.openwrt.org/ticket/18483.html
<Thr0r> TJ-:  Now it's 47 in downloading and 37 in uploading! :)
<TJ-> Thr0r: whaaaaaaaaaat?
<Thr0r> TJ-:  after those two last commands
<TJ-> Thr0r: we best check what state the module is in to be sure why
<Thr0r> TJ-:  What was that last command doing?
<Thr0r> TJ-: modprobe
<TJ-> well in *theory* it put the nohwcrypt setting back to what it was before we begain changing things
<TJ-> Thr0r: show me "pastebinit <( grep . /sys/class/net/wlp3s0/device/driver/module/parameters/* )"
<Thr0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x37HX8RN4x/
<TJ-> Thr0r: we wrote a config file that sets nohwcrypt=1 so we need to ensure we now change that to =0 (which matches the report you just pasted)
<TJ-> Thr0r: " sudo sed -i 's/\(nohwcrypt=\)1/\10/' /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf ; cat /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf " ... you should see "options ath9k nohwcrypt=0"
<TJ-> Thr0r: what we've done may not have fixed it; it *may* be we've just kicked the hardware into not failing on handling interrupt requests for a while... you'll only know by giving it a few days and seeing how it behaves
<Thr0r> options ath9k nohwcrypt=0
<Thr0r> TJ-:  Hmm ok. So I can run those commands if it gets slow again? Those Modprobe 1/0 ?
<TJ-> Thr0r: I don't know if that'd help; it could just be unloading and reloading the module is poking it
<TJ-> when module (re)loads it resets the hardware which may clear error conditions
<Thr0r> TJ-:  Ok, So I can aleast try them? But no permanent fix for this I understand - and this is just MY type of computer that is having this issue?
<TJ-> It looks to be that particular wifi adaptaer, yes, and doing 'modprobe -r ... modprobe ...' is a quick fix if it is reliable
<TJ-> Thr0r: I've looked at the changes in the source-code since v5.0 and there aren't any bug-fixes so it doesn't seem like there's a known regression at present
<Thr0r> TJ-:  Ok, But this has nothing to do with Ubuntu and setting etc. then? Just fauwlty adapter?
<TJ-> IT seems so; presumably the Windows driver 'knows' about this kind of issue and configures the adapter to avoid it
<TJ-> we see this all the time, where Windows drivers get all the workarounds from the makers but they don't even inform Linux devs about the workarounds so we suffer
<Thr0r> TJ-:  ok - understand. Maybe that's why this Eickmeyer:  was a bit grumpy at me at start here...
<TJ-> Thr0r: hehehe he's mad at his dead monitor
<Eickmeyer> ^This.
<Thr0r> TJ-:  ok. I'm just glad it works - and I tested the 30mb upload to google disk aswell so it works fine just now - thanks a million TJ-:  :)
<Eickmeyer> Thr0r: Seriously, I didn't mean to take it out on you. But, yes, the fact that windows drivers get workarounds that the Linux kernel does not is rather frustrating.
<Eickmeyer> And, I don't even know where to start investigating stuff like that. TJ- has been at it longer than I have.
<TJ-> Thr0r: glad we got sorted so easily
<Thr0r> Eickmeyer:  That's ok. I was not aware of that so I just asked here.
 * TJ- dreams of 30Mbps
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-14
<studiobot> mario_buoninfante was removed by: mario_buoninfante
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-15
<vpeters> hi
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-16
<Hein_> JOIN
<studio-user127> hi, im new to ubuntustudio. I'm using it as my primary OS since a week and I'm happy with it's performace,. The only thing i would like to change is it's desktop from XFCE to GNOME or KDE. I couldn't find any resource about it online. Anyone has any idea?
<veremitz> you can't simply apt install kde-meta or gnome ..
<veremitz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<veremitz> 'gnome-desktop' would appear to be the gnome target
 * M_aD isn't fond of installing and mixing desktop environments
<M_aD> another option is to install Ubuntu or Kubuntu after you made your choice of DE and then install Ubuntu Studio on it with it's installer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<M_aD> it's up to you
<veremitz> ^ also a good option :D
<M_aD> ;)
<studio-user127> thanks so much!!! I'll study the given options!! <3
<doublehelix> .
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I've got a problem with Ubuntu Studio, I didn't have this issue before this release. Everytime I plug in my guitar to USB cable I get a beeping sound
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> It's there all the time.
<studiobot> <Chris> I am running Ubuntu Studio 18.04 with the backports activated. I keep reading about the plugin rack Carla. It is not in my list of installed programs and is not listed either in the available programs in Software Centre, though I saw that it comes pre-installed with 19.04.  … How useful is this program and is it something I should try to in
<studiobot> stall? If so how? Or should I just wait until it arrives via the backports updates?  I am aware that accessing via kxstudio is not advisable and so will not do that. Any advice welcomed.  … Question: Is this a program that I should try to install
<JeffFromOh> Hi. Just installed Ubuntu Studio (but have used Ubuntu for years). Went to power settings, and Xfce Power Manager says hibernate is not permitted. How can I enable it? I did figure out that the /swapfile file wasn't large enough, so I resized it to match my system RAM, and then used mkswap to reformat it at the new size.
<JeffFromOh> Then did swapon /swapfile
<JeffFromOh> after that, free -m showed 16G of swap
<OvenWerks> Chris have you updated ubuntustudio-installer from backports? Carla should show up or at least if you have the ubuntustudio backports PPA you can apt install carla.
<JeffFromOh> So, that part is fixed.
<OvenWerks> JeffFromOh: I am not sure, I look at the PM and it shows suspend, is that the same as hibernate? as in what xfce calls it?
<JeffFromOh> Suspend shows up - as far as I can tell suspend and hibernate are different - suspend puts the system in a low power state, but it still uses a trickle of power, and so will kill the battery after a few hours.
<OvenWerks> Also have you asked in #xubuntu? They may know better and Studio is built on top of xubuntu.
<JeffFromOh> Hibernate is basically a shutdown with resume from swapfile
<JeffFromOh> Ok, thanks. Will try asking there
<OvenWerks> Right, that makes sense.
<OvenWerks> I don't know because I never suspend or hibernate
<studiobot> <Chris> @OvenWerks [<OvenWerks> Chris have you updated ubuntustudio-installer from backports? Carla …], Thanks for the reply.   … How do I update ubuntu-installer from backports?  … Or what is the exact command to install Carla?
<studiobot> <Chris> Apologies for my ignorance. Windows refugee here.
<OvenWerks> I am actually not sure if the latest installer has made it to backports yet, now that I think about it.
<OvenWerks> I am not at my normal compter just now. but adding the studio back ports should make sudo apt install carla work.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Yes, the latest installer is in backports.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
 * OvenWerks is sitting outside after BBQ steaks and not tracking too well :)
 * Eickmeyer 's sister and bro-in-law just showed up, going bye-bye for now
<studiobot> <Chris> Thanks people. … sudo apt install carla … did the trick.
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-08
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: Eickmeyer I'm getting started on making this tutorial-video, but I'm missing one piece of the puzzle. In the case of fixing my missing calf-plugins, I had to edit the address of where it's at in the .ardour file. But where do I find the correct address for all my plugins?
<sirriffsalot> Meaning, this for instance: "http://calf.sourceforge.net/plugins/Equalizer5Band"
<sirriffsalot> Some I can find in my Carla list when I search for the specific plugin, but some don't seem to list this address anywhere
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: Eickmeyer I made a tutorial-video for the missing-plugins issue, using the KXStudio example, but it applies to all such cases I suppose. Would it be of any use to you think: https://www.dropbox.com/s/sg4zqsvt9uciger/How%20To%3A%20Fix%20%22Missing%20Plugins%22%20in%20Ardour.mp4?dl=0 ?
<tomreyn> hi, i'd like to improve voice recording quality by buying a usb microphone. and just using it with alsa + pulseaudio, if possible. i'm wondering how well supported those mics are though, they seem to mostly have device specific drivers fro other OSes.
<tomreyn> *for
<sirriffsalot> tomreyn: USB-microphones are pretty meh imo, also what are you planning on recording with, Ardour?
<tomreyn> sirriffsalot: it's not professional, this is just to not sound completely terrible by using a laptop-internal mic or an in-ear phone headset when doing video conferencing really.
<tomreyn> also i'd probably not really be using ubuntustudio but there just standard ubuntu (unless there are good reasons for this use case), i just hoped i could steal some knowledge here.
<tomreyn> so i was thinking something like Blue Yeti or AT2020usb+, but i have no idea whether those work with linux, or whether i *have to* get an audio interface (which is otherwise not useful to me, because i don't do anything professional about audio really).
<sirriffsalot> tomreyn: if you're not planning on using ubunstudio then you're kinda asking in the wrong place..
<sirriffsalot> If you're planning on recording with ardour, you're gonna have to use the jack audio server
<tomreyn> sirriffsalot: yes, i shouldn't have asked here in the first place, sorry.
<sirriffsalot> tomreyn: if you're just using this device to have a conference/call, you don't need to record the audio, just have skype or whatever select the usb-device via pulseaudio/pavucontrol
<sirriffsalot> tomreyn: no worries :) But your question was kinda misleading as well, hehe
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalot: tomreyn does a lot of support for non-Studio issues in this channel.
<sirriffsalot> Eickmeyer: ok?
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn: It's all good. If you're looking at a USB mic, most are pretty well supported. I think I have heard of people having no issues with Blue Yeti, but you might ask in #lau (Linux Audio Users) to be sure.
<tomreyn> thanks Eickmeyer, but he's still right it's not ubuntu studio related, i shouldn't have brought it up here
<sirriffsalot> tomreyn: but if all you're doing are audio-calls, a USB-device should be just fine, I use them myself for that
<sirriffsalot> tomreyn: headset that is
<tomreyn> great, thanks, Eickmeyer, i might ask in #lau then (didn't know about this channel!) once i looked up some more mics
<sirriffsalot> Eickmeyer: any thoughts on the tutorial, btw, now that you're here? :)
<tomreyn> actually for what i'm doing, a lavallier mic may actually be the better option
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalot: I haven't had a chance, and might not get to it today. :/
<tomreyn> and thanks to you as well
<tomreyn> sirriffsalot: ^
<Eickmeyer> tomreyn: There's a plethora of lavallier mics that work with USB audio cards (the cheap $10 kind) on Amazon.
<tomreyn> i just looked at Rode SmartLav+
<sirriffsalot> tomreyn: sure thing
<sirriffsalot> Eickmeyer: alright, lemme know
<OvenWerks> tomreyn: for USB audio interfaces (usb mics too) do not look at if it requires a driver for windows but rather if it requires a driver for macOS
<OvenWerks> windows seems to have lagged way behind everyone else. if a USB device is "class compliant" (MacOS does not allow device drivers) then it should just work.
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-09
<ubuntu-studio> Eickmeyer: OvenWerks Uh, did you fix the distorted-audio issue I had in the latest backports or something? Thought Id just test A6 for the first time on a live-usb and now everythings fine..
<OvenWerks> While we have done nothing I can think of, it is possible a new kernel or alsa fix happened? Also from another user who had reported similar problems, they had to leave their audio if turned off for a few minutes for the internal power supply to fully reset.
<OvenWerks> (if = interface)
<ubuntu-studio> OvenWerks: we tried all of that on my end, and nothing helped, including going to an earlier kernel.. The update here on my live-image, when it comes to the kernel, wouldnt even take effect unless it were rebooted with that kernel in mind, no? Since it\s a live usb... this is mysterious..
<ubuntu-studio> Did pulseaudio make any changes you added?
<OvenWerks> we did not add anything to pulse, alsa or jack. The only one we would really have anything to do with change wise would be jack. The kernal, alsa, and pulse are things ubuntu does.
<OvenWerks> having said that, there ahs been at least one other person who has mentioned such a problem going away.
<OvenWerks> It would be nice to know why but I don't
<ubuntu-studio> Odd... yeah it would. Bah. Glad its fixed at least, Ill eventually migrate to 20.04 now that its all good, soon as I work out how to save all my DE-environment settings so I wont have to configure everything again lol
<OvenWerks> try saving the ~/.config directory in particular the sub directories called xf<something>
<OvenWerks> actually I think just ~/.config/xfce4/ would cover it.
<OvenWerks> (assuming xfce4 is the DE in question... I am seeing that plasma is more complex)
<ubuntu-studio> OvenWerks: Yeah no, I use other DE's for various tasks
<ubuntu-studio> OvenWerks: forgot to mention this is SirRiffsAlot, but you figured that out I suppose :P I use Enlightenment and Plasma a lot these days. Occasionally fluxbox
<OvenWerks> Plasma may need even more than the whole .config then
<ubuntu-studio> Yapp. I'll figure it out :) Gonna hit the bed now though, laters! And contrats again on a now great 20.04 (even for me!) :D
<ubuntu-studio> By the way, A6 looks sick
<ubuntu-studio> Nighty night
<OvenWerks> A6 should show in a ppa sometime soon
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: ubuntu-studio and sirriffsalot are the same person, so it's still only one report.
<tomreyn> OvenWerks: thanks for the "class compliant" hint yesterday, i wasn't aware of this.
<sirriffsalot> Eickmeyer: 20.04 worked flawlessly now on a live-image when I installed the backends for trying out A6 o.O
<sirriffsalot> Eickmeyer: just letting you know in case you missed it, covered it with OvenWerks yesterday
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalot: I saw. :)
<sirriffsalot> Eickmeyer: Cool :)
<linuxgecko> were you guys able to contrive a fix for my usb controller having 2 playback devices, and one input?
<OvenWerks> Its on the list... only so much time to work on things. However, in a terminal: zita-j2a -j sys2 -d hw:<usb_name>,1,0 -r 48000 -p 512 -n 2
<OvenWerks> should work
<linuxgecko> ok
<OvenWerks> replace <usb_name> with what you device calls it self or it's number. Change 48000 to 44100 if desired, 512 can be half of whatever jackmaster down to 64
<OvenWerks> -n 2 can be -n3
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: what about alsa_in -dhw:x?
<OvenWerks> alsa_in uses more cpu and gives poorer quality, but yes it works too
<sirriffsalot> Brb
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: ah, I didn't know that, cheers
<sirriffsalot> There a way to have both A6 and 5.12 installed once the backports have been added?
<OvenWerks> I don't think so. it is possible to have more than one from Ardour.org or one from repo and one from ardour.org
<OvenWerks> but unless the backports A6 has a different package name, it will replace the a5 on the device
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: well that's not ideal.. :(
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalot: Don't add the ardour backports until you're ready. They're not coninstallable.
<Eickmeyer> Basically, finish the work you have in A5, then upgrade.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: for reference, Ardour's backport is a separate PPA for that very reason.
<OvenWerks> yup. Thats why I suggest ardour.org for parallel install.
<OvenWerks> really, the best thing is two partitions, one with 18.04 (or 19.10) and another with 20.04 (or some other mix of things) so that the plugins are exactly the same too.
<sirriffsalot> I suppose.. blech
<OvenWerks> otherwise move the project to A6 and go.
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: but for this distorted audio-issue that I had for the original 20.04 to be fixed, it seems like I needed the backport update.. So I'm kinda stuck between two chairs then
<sirriffsalot> Unless a general update would do the tric..
<sirriffsalot> trick*
<OvenWerks> different packports PPA for A6
<OvenWerks> you can't install a6 accidentally you would have to add (yet another) PPA to get it.
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: ah you have another backport for updates to 20.04?
<OvenWerks> no, just for a6
<OvenWerks> The normal packports is for bug fixes or things that are version compatable.
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: I'm confused... are there two backports? What's this "normal backports"? When I added the backports and upgraded, it automatically upgraded Ardour to version 6
<OvenWerks> ??? I don't think we even have ardour 6
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: ^^^??
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-10
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalot: Read the first article on https://ubuntustudio.com/news
<Eickmeyer> Sorry, wrong site
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalot: Read the first article on https://ubuntustudio.org/news
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: The regular backports PPA doesn't have Ardour 6.
<Eickmeyer> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=focal
<Eickmeyer> The only backports PPA that has Ardour 6 is this one: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ardour-backports
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: that agrees with what I thought
<Eickmeyer> The regular repositories for Focal have A5, Groovy has A6: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ardour
<OvenWerks> wow fast
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Debian got it, and I ran the sync. It was fast indeed.
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalot: So, I think you're confused.
<OvenWerks> or running 20.10 pre alpha
<narsiteo[m]> Alguien puede apoyarme ... Ubuntu Studio me da un problema
<sirriffsalot> OvenWerks: okay, I think I'm down with the program now, lol
<Eickmeyer> !es | narsiteo[m]
<ubottu> narsiteo[m]: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bartfez> Hi. My Ubuntu Studio 20.04 LTS can't detect DVD movies and it can't play them. VLC Media Player says something about "MRL'". What must I do to override this problem?
<bartfez> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qpsVcsy5cn/
<bartfez> I'll be thankfu about the reply, folks!
<bartfez> thankful*
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-11
<bnaus> hello
<ubu> hi
<ubu> can i update now to 20.04 from 18.04 studio ? or is it preferable to wait july ?
<ubu> i wanted to write "upgrade"
<genii> Probably better to wait until the point release comes
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-12
<Alex93> Hello! A question about Guitarix. Will the new version 0.40, which is a "a complete rework" as stated on the Linux Musicians  forum, get into the official Ubuntu Studio repositories soon?
<Eickmeyer> Alex93: Any updates that have new features cannot be added to 20.04 after release, but we might be able to add it to our backports PPA.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA contains newer versions of select software that is included with Ubuntu Studio. For more info, such as how to add this PPA to your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA and !ubuntustudio-installer. See also !ubuntustudio-controls
<Alex93> Ok, thank you! Have a nice day!
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-13
<Kyanite393> Hello all
<Kyanite393> I'm having a little issue with latest version. Whenever the screensaver comes one it locks up and locks me out of my desktop. The screensaver doesn't even animate it just freezes.
<Kyanite393> I've looked for solutions on ask ubuntu and YT cant find one
<MichaelTunnell[m> not the best suggestion I know but screensavers are pretty pointless these days because burn-in is not much of an issue these days. I just turn screensavers off on every system I use.
<Eickmeyer> MichaelTunnell[m: The screensaver that's described is probably xfce4-screensaver which is pretty much the screen locker. Either way, support for that is in #xubuntu. (They're long gone)
<Eickmeyer> The person needing help, that is.
<MichaelTunnell[m> I figured but didnt see the leave message oh well
#ubuntustudio 2020-06-14
<drcce2001[m]> Eickmeyer (@freenode_Eickmeyer:matrix.org):
<Aminur> hi, anyone here /
<AppAraat[m]> sonicpulse: Generally, emulating Windows audio software is a hit or miss kinda thing. For everything you mention there are alternatives available though: Traktor -> Mixxx, Ableton -> Bitwig Studio
